# Operation in Gaza starts NOW! Ahmed Jahbri dead!



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.

Operation Greycloud starts NOW.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> 
> Operation Greycloud starts NOW.



Do Israelis think this is a good thing? Do you?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> 
> Operation Greycloud starts NOW.



Targeted assassinations, which are in line with Obama's (shhhhhhhhhhh) war on terror, is probably the most effective way to bring peacefulness to the south short of reoccupying Gaza.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> ...



It's better than just playing whack a mole with rocket firing teams.  For this to be effective, the political echelons as well as the military echelons of the terror gangs in Gaza must be targeted, and it is not yet clear if Israel has made that decision.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/15/w...-gaza-kills-the-military-leader-of-hamas.html


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> ...



Right now it's hard to tell, the south is in panic that was not seen in a very long time. Students and parents are escaping the south.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ahmed gahabri and his son both targeted in israeli airstrike, gantz calls "operation greycloud", all events in south are canceled, ben gurion and schools evacuated.
> ...


silly bastard

go home ignorant yang key


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

lipush said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...


lipushi

 i hope this grey cloud doesn't make it rain in eliat again

sayit thinx it is futile and i agree

YOU CANT KILL HAMAS JEWICIDES  FASTER THAN GAZANS CAN BREED AND TRAIN THEM, THAT'S WHY

escalation; you will only get it right back from hamas

in the schoolgrounds in your area

*an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind

(mahatma gandhi)*

SO CAST LEAD...1300 PALS  DEAD AND 300 PAL  KIDS FOR 14 ISRAELIS KILLED BY HAMAS ROCKETS

THAT MAKES THE WORLD GO BLIND 100 TIMES FASTER

OPEN YOUR AYUNIS, LIPUSHI MOTEK


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

Keep safe, Lipush.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Israel can end its war any time it wants.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel can end its war any time it wants.


It's now in the process of being ended. Another Hamas rat sent to his hareem in the sky.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Thank you, I keep following the situation.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

I wonder what israeli leaders hoped for, by Killing Al-Jabari after 24 hours of relative calm, when an Egyptian-brokered ceasefire seemed to be holding.?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 


Thanks, Hossfly.  From you link:

...'The Israel Defense Forces said in a statement that Mr. Jabari had been targeted because he served in the upper echelon of the Hamas command and was directly responsible for executing terror attacks against the state of Israel in the past number of years. 
The statement said the purpose of the attack was to severely impair the command and control chain of the Hamas leadership as well as its terrorist infrastructure.  
 ....'Shin Bet, the Israeli security agency, considered Mr. Jabari responsible for what it called all anti-Israeli terror activity emanating from Gaza. Israel had made at least one previous attempt to kill him....'

Seems fairy nuff.
I'm sure tinny et al will recognise this as 'defence' of Israel.
No innocent bystanders hurt, as far as I can see, thank goodness.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> I wonder what israeli leaders hoped for, by Killing Al-Jabari after 24 hours of relative calm, when an Egyptian-brokered ceasefire seemed to be holding.?


All these "ceasefires" and hudnas are wasting valuable time. Time to clean the barn.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

-Hamas declairs war.

-Massive traffic problems in the entrance to Ashquelon

-SMS to all civilians in Netivot and Gaza vicinity, to stay in their houses.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> -Hamas declairs war.
> 
> -Massive traffic problems in the entrance to Ashquelon
> 
> -SMS to all civilians in Netivot and Gaza vicinity, to stay in their houses.


Keep us posted.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

-Fajar Missiles (Missiles reaching the 70 KM) warehouse was destroyed.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

HaShem have mercy on Israel, Explosions are all over the south, we hear the air-force constantly.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

> Israel killed the military commander of Hamas in an airstrike on the Gaza Strip Wednesday, bringing the two sides to the brink of a possible new war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDF kills top Hamas commander; prepares for ground offensive - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

-IDF Attack minutes ago in Han Yunis. We know that besides Jahbri and his son, at least one more Hamas man was targeted.

-Attack in Beit Hanun

-No'am Shalit spoke minutes ago, blessed on the attack, Gilad Shalit did not respond.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

-Attack also in Gebalia

-Muslim Brotherhood calls for Morsi to threaten the peace agreement with Israel

-Iron Dome in Ashdod


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Israeli Homefront Calls to civilians to keep the instructions which are already known.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

> Ismail al-Ashkar said, "The resistance's options are now open and they include *suicide attacks* and quality attacks in Israel cities."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDF kills top Hamas commander; prepares for ground offensive - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I agree:  it ain't pretty, it ain't polite - but it's a damned sight better for J Random Gazan......  may the Israeli intel be totally accurate!


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sayit said:
> ...



You miss the point.  Targeted assassinations were ended some years ago because the Europeans pretended to be aghast at such actions, but now that this tactic has been validated by NATO, and in particular by Obama, it is a legitimate action in the (shhhh) war on terror and the gangs that run Gaza are recognized as terrorists.  Looking back to the second intifada, the leadership of the Palestinian Arabs was, unmoved, willing to send any number of their people to their deaths as long as some Jews were also dying as a consequence of these actions, but after seeing what Sharon did to Arafat, Abbas and the other top PLO leaders became convinced that violence was not the way forward.  The Israeli leadership needs to find the courage to target the political leaderships of the Gaza terror gangs as well as the military leaderships to make this work.  Putting Haniyeh's head on the chopping block will sharpen his interest in ending the violence.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Hamas: Israel will pay for this crime.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> -IDF Attack minutes ago in Han Yunis. We know that besides Jahbri and his son, at least one more Hamas man was targeted.
> 
> -Attack in Beit Hanun
> 
> -No'am Shalit spoke minutes ago, blessed on the attack, Gilad Shalit did not respond.


 

Was this the Hamas military leader  assassinated today responsible for Shalit's kinap?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Public shelters are opened in Ashdod and Ofakim.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > -IDF Attack minutes ago in Han Yunis. We know that besides Jahbri and his son, at least one more Hamas man was targeted.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

RUMORS: Isma'il Hani'eh injured in one of the attacks.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

I'm not surprised his father is pleased.  Poor Shalit emerged from that trial looking as though he'd been liberated from a nazi death camp.  G-d bless him.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> 
> Operation Greycloud starts NOW.


And you wonder why you get rockets?

You people don't deserve a country!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Sderot's Mayor blessed IDF and says the civilians support the military and will keep strong in the days to come.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Targeted assassinations, which are in line with Obama's (shhhhhhhhhhh) war on terror, is probably the most effective way to bring peacefulness to the south short of reoccupying Gaza.


The most effective way is for Israel to start obeying the law and stop making the Palestinian's life a daily hell.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Sderot's Mayor blessed IDF and says the civilians support the military and will keep strong in the days to come.


Well fuck him and fuck you, for taking us all back to Hitler's Germany.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sderot's Mayor blessed IDF and says the civilians support the military and will keep strong in the days to come.
> ...



Funny you should make such a comment:  it seems Hitler's Germany is where you wish we all were.

"you people" indeed!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Updating the "romor": Isma'il Hani'ye lost contact, went underground. Him being injured or harmed- inconclusive.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sderot's Mayor blessed IDF and says the civilians support the military and will keep strong in the days to come.
> ...


 

I think you'd fit right in in Hitlers Germany.  Seig Heil groinboy


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Israel Railways to increase the number of trains destined to central and northern Israel. Buses traffic to change, as well


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.


 

Are you going to have to move to a safer place, Lipush?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> RUMORS: Isma'il Hani'eh injured in one of the attacks.


Rumor. He's shown here visiting hospital:

Top Hamas commander killed in Israeli airstrike - Times LIVE


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

-Sadly, a child was killed also in one of the attacks

-The one to step in Jahabri's shoes is Ra'ed Al-Athar.

-Gathering over 100 people in south Israel-->prohibited.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.
> ...



I will not leave the south The south is my home, and I will not be in such a hurry to leave. (The same situation was in CL, we know what we should be prepared for)

My Grandfather, on the other hand, will have to leave. His house is not protected, and at 94, he can hardly run for cover.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Funny enough Anjelica, less than a minute after posting back, we get the news that the state is being prepared for massiv evacuation of Eldery and disabeled among the south.

Phones of Northern and central-Israel civilians, calling southerners to go stay with them.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > RUMORS: Isma'il Hani'eh injured in one of the attacks.
> ...



Check the date!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Fixing my mistake, Ra'ed Al-Athar, killed in airstrike.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Code red 19:13 Hof Ashkelon, Sha'ar Hanegev


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another attack in Gaza now.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 
I wish him well, and you are very brave.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not bravery, my friend, it is a simple fact of being used to that. Besides, it's my home, I feel I must stay to protect it.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Funny enough Anjelica, less than a minute after posting back, we get the news that the state is being prepared for massiv evacuation of Eldery and disabeled among the south.
> 
> Phones of Northern and central-Israel civilians, calling southerners to go stay with them.


 

That sounds worrying.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

One dead in the attack on Gaza, minutes ago.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


"Move fast and hit hard" and "Don't forget nothin' "
~Maj. Robert Rogers, Rogers Rangers


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Funny enough Anjelica, less than a minute after posting back, we get the news that the state is being prepared for massiv evacuation of Eldery and disabeled among the south.
> ...



It was the same in 2008. In Saturday morning, the attack began, and by after-noon, at least 20 people called to ask us to come live with them. That is the thing I love abouit being Jewish. We can be pain in the ass to eachother, but at times of war, we're more gathering and loving than any other nation on earth


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone speaking on Channel two. I agree but I have no idea who the hell is he.lol


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> It's not bravery, my friend, it is a simple fact of being used to that. Besides, it's my home, I feel I must stay to protect it.


 

I understand, Lipush, but don't protect it at ANY cost.  Israel and Israelis are very good at protecting her people, hence the offers from the North and Central Israel to take people from the South in.   Just please keep safe and G-d bless.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Hospitals in Gaza are crashing. The people in Gaza are called to come donate blood.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Reuters file picture


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Hospitals in Gaza are crashing. The people in Gaza are called to come donate blood.


Why?  Did the IDF hit them with a 500 pounder, or did they shut off their power again?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Massive explosions in Gaza-vicinity. My friend says he can see the missiles "flying over" his house.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

> Red Crescent Doctor in Gaza says at least 9 dead and 20 injured, but expects numbers to rise significantly due to extent of attacks.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hospitals in Gaza are crashing. The people in Gaza are called to come donate blood.
> ...



If you continue in personal attacks, I will simply ignore you. Seriously, you have no idea what's going on here, I really not in the mood to deal with your crap right now.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.


You don't speak out against an injustice, that hasn't been seen at this level, since the early days of the Holocaust.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hospitals in Gaza are crashing. The people in Gaza are called to come donate blood.
> ...



No, they are being called to donate blood because the leaderships in Gaza have been pounding them with idiotic talk of "resistance" and risking their lives with pointless rocket attacks against Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I asked you a question!  A question, is not a personal attack.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> No, they are being called to donate blood because the leaderships in Gaza have been pounding them with idiotic talk of "resistance" and risking their lives with pointless rocket attacks against Israel.


They don't have a right to resist?  They don't have a right to fire a rocket into your neighborhood, after you came in the middle of the night and bulldozed theirs down to the ground?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

The crisis in Gaza hospitals are because of the attacks. No hospital was harmed, if THAT was your question.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are being called to donate blood because the leaderships in Gaza have been pounding them with idiotic talk of "resistance" and risking their lives with pointless rocket attacks against Israel.
> ...


 
Then Israel has the right to respond to the hundreds of rockets it has been on the receiving end of.  And quit your stupid holocaust talk.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

MASSIVE amount of soldiers to Gaza strip. In case rockets will reach Tel-Aviv, IDF soldiers will enter Gaza by foot.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are being called to donate blood because the leaderships in Gaza have been pounding them with idiotic talk of "resistance" and risking their lives with pointless rocket attacks against Israel.
> ...



Nobody just bulldozed any neighborhoods the way you pretend.

And it's not 'resistance' to anything except the continued existance of Israelis inside Israel to have been sending those rockets for YEARS now.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe if Israel goes all Rambo on  Gaza, that will be their "Kent St" (or Mai Lai Massacre) moment, where the rest of the world is finally fed up with all these crimes against humanity and starts to do something about it.

For our part here in the US, American's need to vote out of office, anyone pledging support to Israel, while they are running around like jewish-jihadists.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Then Israel has the right to respond to the hundreds of rockets it has been on the receiving end of.  And quit your stupid holocaust talk.



A cease-fire had been holding for 24 hours


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.
> ...


 

Quit your holocaust nonsense.
You are making a fool of yourself.
Jews in the holocaust weren't firing rockets at Germans and then suffering a retaliation for that in order to preserve themselves.  You stupid, nasty eeejit.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hospitals in Gaza are crashing. The people in Gaza are called to come donate blood.
> ...



It's been HAMAS which has shut off the power before - well-documented by Pal HR groups!

If 'Israel controls Gaza' were a fact, there'd have been no rocket attacks.

If 'HAMAS controls Gaza' were a fact, then HAMAS chose to allow the rocket attacks to continue.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are being called to donate blood because the leaderships in Gaza have been pounding them with idiotic talk of "resistance" and risking their lives with pointless rocket attacks against Israel.
> ...



Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

shut up,  mamzer


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush, you are so fortunate to still have your Zeyde now!  I hope this fighting will be over soon, and  you and he will have a joyous reunion.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

*Civilians injured in the air strikes were rushed to Gaza's hospitals*


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Then Israel has the right to respond to the hundreds of rockets it has been on the receiving end of. And quit your stupid holocaust talk.
> ...


 
Big deal - for all you, or I, or anyone else knows, they would be renewing their bombardment asap, just like they've done so many times before.   Israel got an opportunity to take out that terrorist scum whilst minimising harm to innocent civilians, that is not an opportunity that presents itself on a regular basis.  As usual, Hamas' hubris knows no bounds and they declared war as a result.  Very sad, but also very typical.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


From IDF soldiers who were there...



> _*Testimony 38  Rules of Engagement & House Demolitions *
> 
> *The amount of destruction was incredible.Not one stone left standing over another. You see plenty of fields, hothouses, orchards, everything devastated. Totally ruined*. Its terrible. Its surreal.in my own company there were plenty of people who fired just for the hell of it, at houses, water tanks. They love targeting water tanks. D-9 operators also.love to demolish, and when the commander sends them off, Go take down that house, theyre happy.
> 
> ...


And you wonder why they fire rockets?

So the IDF, say's you're full of shit.  But I don't.  I'll go to bat for you. I'll tell them,_ "Hey, at least were having actual conversations now!"_


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

House of Mahmoud Al-Zahar destroyed in air-strike.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Caroljo (Nov 14, 2012)

You're in our prayers......


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> MASSIVE amount of soldiers to Gaza strip. In case rockets will reach Tel-Aviv, IDF soldiers will enter Gaza by foot.


At this moment Fox News is showing actual footage of  IAF air strike on Jahbri's car.Hellfire missle. Hamas saying "Israel has opened the gates of hell." Israel spokesman sez fighting will go on several days against Hamas militants. Abbas calling for emergency Arab League meeting.
Man, them Hellfire missles be one bad muthah.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Ri'ad Al Quassam, responsible for the rocket launching of Hamas, killed.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > MASSIVE amount of soldiers to Gaza strip. In case rockets will reach Tel-Aviv, IDF soldiers will enter Gaza by foot.
> ...



lol.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

all civilized people applaud those  surgical  assassinations   of murderers-----why is anyone complaining       they miss him as much as the miss their hero  al awlaki?      if the "war"  could be limited to getting rid of filth like   whatshisname----the dog they knocked out today-------it would be a GOOD THING     All good muslim mothers should demand the surrender of the terrorist pigs in their midst------end the bloodshed


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.


8 Gazan children die per day, do to Israeli sniper fire and air strikes.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

hossfly said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > israel can end its war any time it wants.
> ...


did you hoss-fly him there, hossy

do they give you first pick of the 72 virgins for the hoss fly fare?

What are they like???


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

"Hamas tries to go into civilian areas so IDF airstrike will think twice before continuing the attack"- Roni Daniel


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

We need to end this bullshit and start concentrating on the real issues of the day.

The fuckin' Lakers lost last night when Gasol missed a wide open jumper with 2 seconds left on the clock.  That is fucked!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> all civilized people applaud those surgical assassinations of murderers-----why is anyone complaining they miss him as much as the miss their hero al awlaki? if the "war" could be limited to getting rid of filth like whatshisname----the dog they knocked out today-------it would be a GOOD THING All good muslim mothers should demand the surrender of the terrorist pigs in their midst------end the bloodshed


 

Exactly, Irose. Its a pity Hamas had to declare a war it can't win, and in which it is willfully endangering all its people, because Israel carried out a surgical assassination in which no innocent bystanders were harmed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> "Hamas tries to go into civilian areas so IDF airstrike will think twice before continuing the attack"- Roni Daniel


Hamas is the legal government of those civilian areas and what the IDF is doing, constitutes war crimes.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right. If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.
> ...


 

OK.  We really need to see a link for that one, Loiny.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My district is under emergency, so forgive me for not putting up with your Bullsh*t right now. I don't express any opinion, I simply say what's going on.
> ...



WOW.  That is a totally insensitive offense against SO many groups of people I can hardly list all of 'em: Hmong, Hutus/Tutsi, Ibo, Khmer just for a few.....people in South Sudan, in Darfur, the Marsh Arabs, Kurds, Druse, Bosniaks, Chaldeans, Baha'i......   By no means do I suppose my sad list is complete  : ((


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.
> ...



Right, we all know Israeli munitions are specially designed to only kill Arab children.  If you cared at all about these imaginary children, you would be opposed to the attacks against Israel that got them killed (at least in your imagination).


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> all civilized people applaud those  surgical  assassinations   of murderers-----


Civilized people, applaud assassinations and murder?  

That's got to be the mother of all oxy-morons.

That's like fucking for virginity.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another attack in Gaza now. Dozens injured.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > "Hamas tries to go into civilian areas so IDF airstrike will think twice before continuing the attack"- Roni Daniel
> ...



As  the "legal government" of Gaza, HAMAS also had an obligation to STOP THE ROCKET ATTACKS into Israeli territory.  Which failure constitutes a PRIOR war crime.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > "Hamas tries to go into civilian areas so IDF airstrike will think twice before continuing the attack"- Roni Daniel
> ...



Posts like this are crimes against intelligent discourse.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Code Red Be'er Sheva now.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another alarm. Noise noise noise!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > "Hamas tries to go into civilian areas so IDF airstrike will think twice before continuing the attack"- Roni Daniel
> ...


 
So if someone was trying to harm you, you would run and hide behind your wife and children/ women and children and deliberately endanger them?  You think that's a decent response?  So you are as cowardly as Hamas then?  Not sure you should have admitted that in writing on a public message board, but hey, thanx .


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Not designed, they're targeted.  They treat everyone as terrorists.  They make no distinction between enemy belligerants and innocent civilians who take no part in hostilities. And that's okay to you?  I'm sure your response would be, _"Hey, if you're going to make an omelette, you gotta break a few eggs!"_


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > all civilized people applaud those  surgical  assassinations   of murderers-----
> ...



Only when removed from the context of the other alternatives being allowing a couple million of your citizens to be target practice for terrorists - or a full-blown ground assault war.

A choice of action is always relative to available alternatives:  that's what choosing means.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn!!!! 10 rockets near my town ! explosions!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

give it up   Marge----no one could convince  ADOLF EICHMANN---that he was a crimminal----either.      I learned something interesting----Adolf Eichmann---claimed he was a protestant christian  -----when he was in jail in Israel,   he was provided with a  "spiritual advisor"  ------it didn't help


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel can end its war any time it wants.
> ...



Chalk up one more for the duh, bomb'em crowd.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > p f tinmore said:
> ...


I don't rightly know, son. As we speak the line of Hamas fighters are going around the block and growing. The rumor is, the supply of virgins has diminished and they're handing out re-furbished nanny goats. Freedom Fighters are pissed.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel can end its war any time it wants._


Indeed, one cool big badaboom and the war's over, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Unless the IDF got to them first and were using them as* "Johnnie's",* the term for Gazans used as human shields when going into buildings.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Whooopsies - Loinie got that one backwards!  It's  HAMAS who makes no distinction between Israeli civilians and military - or between Israelis and any Jews or tourists, or between the 20% or so of nonJewish Israelis who are supposedly mostly their ethnic brethren, and the rest.

You've already had the responses from many of us.  Please, do stop the lying.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Exactly, Irose. Its a pity Hamas had to declare a war it can't win, and in which it is willfully endangering all its people, because Israel carried out a surgical assassination in which no innocent bystanders were harmed.


Apart from the little boy?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

at least 12 rockets.! Damn, the alarm in my town didn't work. it seems Iron dome blasted some.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



They had to say that and while it is true there was nothing about getting Jabari *today* that was imperative. With a fragile ceasefire in place what was the point?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Egypt condemns Israel's attack.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > since nothing has been bulldozed in gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the palestinian arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.
> ...


that's a typical exaggeration, dick head you just made up

keep strictly to the truth and use the upper head god gave you not your lousy loins


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Only when removed from the context of the other alternatives being allowing a couple million of your citizens to be target practice for terrorists - or a full-blown ground assault war.
> 
> A choice of action is always relative to available alternatives:  that's what choosing means.


Well, then Israel needs to stop shooting Palestinian's for target practice and the ground assaults.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Damn!!!! 10 rockets near my town ! explosions!!!!


Hang on!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what israeli leaders hoped for, by Killing Al-Jabari after 24 hours of relative calm, when an Egyptian-brokered ceasefire seemed to be holding.?
> ...



There's people in that barn, Hoss.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Cambodians, Koreans, Vietnamese, Rwandans, Lebanese Maronite Christians, et cetera, et cetera...


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


 

Quite, Hamas considers all Israelis targets as, in their opinion, they either have been, or will be, called up.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

lipush said:


> egypt condemns israel's attack.


quite right too; so did sayit on the sane cow thread
and so should you if you had eyes to see
and cared about the folx in your area

but you dont, do you??


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> _I wonder what israeli leaders hoped for, by Killing Al-Jabari after 24 hours of relative calm, when an Egyptian-brokered ceasefire seemed to be holding.?_


Hamastanians lied, typically. Not that it was surprising, of course.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> -Hamas declairs war.
> 
> -Massive traffic problems in the entrance to Ashquelon
> 
> -SMS to all civilians in Netivot and Gaza vicinity, to stay in their houses.



Was getting Jabari today worth all this? He will be replaced within days, perhaps hours.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Just a harmless bottle rocket. Whatcha blubberin' and snifflin' about now?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

16 rockets on Be'er Sheva!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


 

So you would.
Unbelievable cowardice.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

anjelicat said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


angel sweetie

there aint one hamas opinion

they are as divided as shit

between the more rational

and the crazy jewicide finatix

israel should do deals with the rational ones

and just kill the others


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > -Hamas declairs war.
> ...



I believe it is not about Jahabri but about teaching Hamas a lesson.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

> Here's a full quote from the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt: "The occupying state has to understand that the changes the Arab region, and especially Egypt, have witnessed will not permit that the Palestinian people be put under the hold of the Israeli offense in the same way as the past."


,


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > egypt condemns israel's attack.
> ...



Let me ask you back-

Are you asking me to condemn the killing of a man who's responsible of launching rockets onto my hometown, the same on who's responsible for dozens of Israeli deaths, if not more?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Two rockets falling on be'er Sheva!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > mhunterb said:
> ...


 

What you say would make sense if they'd amend their Charter, but they won't and that is their manifesto, it can't be ignored.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Is Netanyahu creating an attack  in Gaza to win re-election in about two months?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Originally Posted by P F Tinmore  >>>>

.......... can end its war any time it wants."


<<<<that's what stinking pig 
Umar ibn al-Khattab said every time
he presented    his  ENSLAVEMENT TO  THE STINK OF ISLAM
"agreement"   as he sliced the heads of children off and laughed.   When ever I see the vile face of tinnie---I am reminded of  UMAR---and his enslavment of millions to the filth.    For those who do not know-----the Pact of Umar--tinn   is the "legal" instrument that resulted in the genocide of  hundreds of millions------and makes "legal"  enslavement and rape ------it has a common origin with the  Nuremburg Laws-----genocidal pigs ----interestingly enough---can be very LEGALISTIC----even in Germany----genocide was actually rendered LEGAL as it is in shariah law


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another one!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I know that and I don't want innocents to suffer. If Hamas had been warned beforehand they would have had thousands to line the route. I think the camels back was broken on the last rocket attack.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> What you say would make sense if they'd amend their Charter, but they won't and that is their manifesto, it can't be ignored.



The charter that no one signed?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Alarm in Be'er Sheva and Ofakim, heard from my town- 20:16


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

heard one falling


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > mhunterb said:
> ...


 
Probably true, there isn't one Conservative, Labour, Green Party, Democrat, Republican et al opinion, but on rather serious matters such as shall we shell Israel 100 times today, provoke a response and endanger out voters, the nay sayers seem remarkably ineffective.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Originally Posted by P F Tinmore  >>>>
> 
> .......... can end its war any time it wants."
> 
> ...



Why did you quote my post then proceed with irrelevant blabber?


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Alarm in Be'er Sheva and Ofakim, heard from my town- 20:16



There are no Alarms for the people of Gaza, and no bomb shelters either


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Code red Sa'ad, Alumim- 20:20


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.
> ...



So you post.  Doesn't mean the source for your 'fact' is real, or even exists.   Just like those UNsourced 'quotes' you provided from who-knows-what-blogstain on the Web......


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> heard one falling



That is what Israel wants or it would stop its war.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Alarm in Be'er Sheva and Ofakim, heard from my town- 20:16
> ...



What can us, unarmed civilians, do about it?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Is Netanyahu creating an attack  in Gaza to win re-election in about two months?



No, all major parties agreed that action against the Gaza terrorists was necessary, but Labor wanted to wait until after the election so it could try to portray Netanyahu as weak during the campaign.  Now that it has begun, Labor will also support it so it will not give Netanyahu an advantage.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > mhunterb said:
> ...


 

If it was that simple it would have been done already. Kvetch.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

anjelicat said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...


angel

its zio-bullshit that hamas deliberatley hides behind women and children as the zio slander goes

yes they fire rockets from civilian areas as all guerillas do and did everywhere
hopin for an over reaction that they can abuse as progapanda

that aint the same thing at all 

gaza is so over crowded they really cant do anything else even if they wanted to

tell the truth, my adored one

no need to exaggerate or you are with loinboy
that's what he does all the time

would you like that??

You wouldnt leave me for his exagerated hype would you


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Yishtabach Shemo! Irom dome destroyed 15 rockets, out of 18!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Make signs and protest out in front of Nutandyahoo's house.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Since nothing has been bulldozed in Gaza in a very long time, by your reasoning they don't have that right.  If the leaderships of the terror gangs in Gaza, or you for that matter, put any value on the lives of the people in Gaza they, and you, would recognize that these acts of violence against Israel will certainly lead to more hardship and pain for the people of Gaza without advancing any of the nationalist goals of the Palestinian Arabs and would be deterred from committing them, or in your case from supporting them.
> ...



Got link?


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Pray for them too


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Alarm in Be'er Sheva and Ofakim, heard from my town- 20:16
> ...



Why is that?  Hamas smuggles weapons but no alarms and it builds rockets but digs no bomb shelters.  Why do you suppose Hamas doesn't try to protect Gaza civilians?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Only when removed from the context of the other alternatives being allowing a couple million of your citizens to be target practice for terrorists - or a full-blown ground assault war.
> ...



That's rich - how can one 'stop' what one hasn't started?  As in, "Hey, Loinie - have you stopped beating your wife ?"


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



We planned to do that tommow btw, to reach Netanyahu's house and protest against the situation between Gaza-south Israel.

Wheeeell, guess that one's canceled.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Thanks for presuming to know that we don't.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



I feel sympathy for the children and the ones who are not at falut.

Hamas and Islamic Jihad? May they all burn.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You want Netanyahu to provide alarms and bomb shelters for the people of Gaza?  Hamas wouldn't allow it.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

anjelicat said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > anjelicat said:
> ...


angel

have you read that awe full HAMAS charter?

I have; someone here posted a link; its worse than even you think

but the plo did alter their charter and hamas aint no different

what the jewish religious finatix are guided by is worse than hamas or any charter

and that cant be altered because god himself wrote it, so they and sherri believe

the jewish torah which in places is worse than mein kampf

god given right to genocide all who inhabit the promised land who aint jewish

read deuteronomy ch 7 and judges if you dont believe me

*LIKE SHARIAH LAW WHICH OUR ROSIE IS RE WRITING 
I THINK GOD NEEDS TO RE WRITE THE TORAH
BY THE TIME WE DO OUR PUSSY RIOT IN JERUSALEM*

*OR WE MIGHT JUST BE IN A SPOT OF BOTHER
DRESSING UP IN TOP HATS AND CURLS LIKE JEWISH TALIBAN
RIGHT ON TOP OF THE WAILING WALL
WITH OUR SPECIAL SECRET BIKINIS UNDERNEATH TO SHOW OFF
AND YOUR SUPER SPECIALANGELIC  POETRY*

*SEE HAJ TO JERUSALEM AND MECCA THREAD IF CURIOUS, FOLX....WE NEED HELP*


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



No, the response is to repeat the request for substantiation of your claim:
"8 Gazan children die per day, do to Israeli sniper fire and air strikes" - LoinCloth


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


 

If they only have the option of hiding behind their women and children, then they shouldn't be attacking Israel in order to provoke a response.  It isn't rocket science.  The truth is they don't give a four x for any of their people, their people are simply photo ops and propaganda fodder in waiting. 
And iti is absolutely the truth that they use women and children as human shields, deliberately firing from positions where they endanger them - it is incredibly well documented, Kvetch, so I do tell the truth, and I wish I was exaggerating.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

There's clearly some confusion about whether the house of Hamas co-founder Mahmoud al-Zahar was targeted during the Israeli strikes. The BBC's Jon Donnison in Gaza says sources there are telling him the house was NOT targeted, despite rumours to the contrary.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



He's totally headless ... totally.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> If they only have the option of hiding behind their women and children, then they shouldn't be attacking Israel in order to provoke a response.  It isn't rocket science.  The truth is they don't give a four x for any of their people, their people are simply photo ops and propaganda fodder in waiting.
> And iti is absolutely the truth that they use women and children as human shields, deliberately firing from positions where they endanger them - it is incredibly well documented, Kvetch, so I do tell the truth, and I wish I was exaggerating.



So says Israel to mitigate condemnation for"collateral damage"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > anjelicat said:
> ...



The Zionists imported settlers by the boatload to be cannon fodder for their takeover of Palestine.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


 

I'm still waiting for the link.
In fact I'm still waiting for a link for another of his allegations of a few days ago.
Ho hum.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

I predict Hamas will now start targeted killings of israeli military leaders, and _their_ children


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

It digs pretty impressive and extensive tunnesl and lines some of them with concrete too.  No doubt where their priorities lie.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Is Netanyahu creating an attack  in Gaza to win re-election in about two months?



I hope not but who can tell with politicians?
Is Hamas trying to fiddle with the election?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Netanyahu's speech: "Blessings to the IDF and security forces. Thanking southerner civilians for standing bravely in line of fire. Hamas wishes eliminate us, targeting innocent people. We will not accept this reality."


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Yishtabach Shemo! Irom dome destroyed 15 rockets, out of 18!


 
That's impressive


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Ehud Barak: "It will not end soon. I have talked to southerner Mayors, asked to thank them for their standing up to Hamas' attacks. This operation will help us to bring back peace to the south".


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Hamas asks Egypt to push for ceasefire.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


 

Yes, Kvetch, I have read it many times and it was moi that posted sections of it here last week or the week before.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
September 29, 2000 - Present


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by Jos  
Is Netanyahu creating an attack in Gaza to win re-election in about two months?


   LOL  shades of such nabi ass lickers as   Gamal Abul  and   Sadamn   -------of course-----the gazans POLITELY launched srores of bombs onto Israel just to help  NETANYAHU out in the coming elections          ARAB HOSPITALITY


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ehud Barak: "It will not end soon. I have talked to southerner Mayors, asked to thank them for their standing up to Hamas' attacks. This operation will help us to bring back peace to the south".



Indeed, like that flop called Cast Lead.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

20:46- Alarm in Eshkol regional council, Sha'ar Hanegev.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> I predict Hamas will now start targeted killings of israeli military leaders, and _their_ children


 
Probably.
But they won't be very good at it.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6U2ZQ0EhN4&feature=youtu.be]IDF Pinpoint Strike on Ahmed Jabari, Head of Hamas Military Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> I predict Hamas will now start targeted killings of israeli military leaders, and _their_ children



Of course, they will.  All they have to do is wish it and it will happen.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

2 people out of 4 from the brigades that launched be'er sheva missiles- killed


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> September 29, 2000 - Present


 

Israel goes out of its way to protect its children, Hamas deliberately put them in harms way.  Very sad indeed.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

20:51-Alarm Eshkol. Alarm Be'er Sheva.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Rockets hit eastern Negev.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Israeli navy joins the operation.

For the first time- Hamas tries to launch rockets towards Dimona.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> September 29, 2000 - Present



And still Hamas digs no bomb shelters and installs no alarms, why do you suppose that is?  How many Israeli civilians do you suppose Hamas' rockets would have killed if the Israeli government were as indifferent to the lives of its people as Hamas is to the lives of the people of Gaza?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

20:57- Alarm in Be'er Sheva


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 20:51-Alarm Eshkol. Alarm Be'er Sheva.


 

I have to go for a few hours and will try to get back on here later.  
Hang in there, stiff upper lip and all that, Lipush.  Keep safe.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

HERE'S THE PUSSY RIOT IN RUSSIA TO SEE WHAT WE HAVE IN MIND

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtYw-d1CSxQ]Pussy Riot Band Members In Russian Orthodox Church (Punk Invasion) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

It was obvious that Netanyahu was humiliated by the re-election of President Obama after publicly supporting the candidature of Mitt Romney.

Netanyahu knows that he is running out of options, having gambled and lost with the presidential campaign, he now has no credibility whatsoever with the White House and no leverage either.

His clownish appearance at the UN accompanied by the cartoon bomb only invoked laughter and scorn and the Iranians have called his bluff.

With the US resolutely opposed to military action, and Israel unable to mount an effective strike without US support, he has been outmaneuvered.

As Palestine steps up its diplomatic campaign for recognition, Israel faces increasing international pressure and is unable to prevent the BDS campaign from starting to bite either.

Operation Cast Lead was a disaster for Israel, Gilad Shalit was not found and had to be released by humiliating concessions, the stated object of stopping missiles clearly failed and the international condemnation surprised Israel.

Unable to prevent Syria disintegrating and the secular Assad regime being replaced by a hard-line Islamic one, Netanyahu has decided to try and create a distraction. Tally-Ho


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:05 Code red Bnei Shim'on local council


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

right now if there are any decent mothers in Gaza----they are shoving their kids into those  SMUGGLING TUNNELS  to the loving arms of their MUSLIM BRETHEREN IN EGYPT------well--not really---the egyptians would probably put bullets in the heads of the kids


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> September 29, 2000 - Present


 

Its very sad that a single one of those children died.  Its also very sad to see people attempting to use their tragic deaths as statistical ammunition for point scoring when the reasons for the disparity in mortality rates is multifaceted.
It is incredibly vulgar to engage in shroud waving of this kind when most of those children would be alive and well today if the adults responsible for their well- being could just stop attacking their neighbours and then hiding behind the skirts of women and children once they've provoked the response they desired.You are supporting child murderers and engaging in their despicable habit of shroud waving and trampling all over this tragedy.  Shame on you.  
BTW, haven't you forgotten to neg rep me today?  The 48 hour period is safely past now, Jos.  Lol


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Attack in Gaza.

Code red Eshkol- 21:07


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > What you say would make sense if they'd amend their Charter, but they won't and that is their manifesto, it can't be ignored.
> ...



The "charter that no one signed" was Hamas's guiding light for about 17 years until they sought political office at which time it was removed from their web site (but not their hearts) and replaced with their election manifesto.
As recently as 2010 Hamas leader Khaled Meshaal said that the Charter is "a piece of history and no longer relevant, but cannot be changed for internal reasons."

If no longer relevant why not dump it?

Mohammed Nimer of American University comments on the Charter, "It's a tract meant to mobilize support and it should be amended... It projects anger, not vision.

If it's "part of history" why amend it?

Finally, Dr. Ahmed Yousef an adviser to Ismail Haniyeh claims that Hamas critics dwell on the charter and ignore that Hamas has changed its views with time.

If that's true, why not dump the "charter that no one signed?"


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right now if there are any decent mothers in Gaza----they are shoving their kids into those SMUGGLING TUNNELS to the loving arms of their MUSLIM BRETHEREN IN EGYPT------well--not really---the egyptians would probably put bullets in the heads of the kids


 

Not sure they can.  I just saw a BBC report that said their is absolutely no shortage of weapons in Gaza because of the tunnels and that they are smuggling yet more through as we speak.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Protests in Egypt against the Israeli attack.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Syria condemns the Israeli "carnage"


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

from umar-tin>>>
  "The Zionists imported settlers by the boatload to be cannon fodder for their takeover of Palestine." 


LOL   there is a verse in the bible  --PROVERBS --that so well describe islamo nazis ----and their  BRILLIANT  tidbits of shit---which they spew INCESSANTLY  -----the jerky thing above is so old it has a long grey beard.....

Proverbs   26: 11
Like a dog that returns to his vomit 
is a fool who repeats his folly.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Indeed, Israel is shooting itself in the foot again.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

poor umar-tin

he is going thru that which led to  Gamal Abdul's   coronary
  desperate stupidity


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right now if there are any decent mothers in Gaza----they are shoving their kids into those SMUGGLING TUNNELS to the loving arms of their MUSLIM BRETHEREN IN EGYPT------well--not really---the egyptians would probably put bullets in the heads of the kids
> ...



   --really tragic----no room and no time for the kids


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> ...



Well you asked, I posted, now you want to blame the parents for the deaths of their children by American supplied weapons, that your Tax Dollars paid for 
You are supporting child murderers yet deny it, Shame on you  and your Chutzpah!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

11 killed in Gaza up until now.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Syria condemns the Israeli "carnage"



It's good the Syrians haven't lost their sense of humor.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:20- Sderot code red.

Civilians injured in Be'er Sheva.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> ...




well, that is about the most hypocritical post i have seen in a long time.

you deplore shroud waving to make political points and all the while you wave the shroud to make political points.

mu compliments.

oh, and go ahead and neg rep me if you want.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Sha'ar Hanegev code red- 21:25


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:26- Alarm in Ashdod.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



During Op Cast Lead thousands of Gazans fled to Egypt. Following the conflict Hamas refused to allow them to return, choosing instead to dump them on Egypt who promptly fenced them in. They festered there for a couple of years until other Gazans, frustrated by the closure of the Rafah Crossing, tore down some border fence to get into Egypt. Those stranded two years earlier are believed to have slipped back into Gaza. Concern for the welfare of their Arab/Muslim brethren isn't exactly high on their agenda.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:29- Alarm Hof Ashkelon


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 21:20- Sderot code red.
> 
> Civilians injured in Be'er Sheva.



1930 zulu time.

BRB. need to take a dump. pray for me. i ate a lot of cheese last night.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:31- Code red Yavne.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Hamas asks Egypt to push for ceasefire.



Hamas will have to give something up to get a ceasefire.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

anjelicat said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > anjelicat said:
> ...


angel

ok sweetie i wont quibble

of course in your sweet beautiful sparkling eyes and my old clapped out long sighted peepers too, 
hamas should at best be gandhian and not violent as i keep on sayin

but if you wannabe a good zio-hackette which i would desire for you 
since i love you so so unconditionally...

You have to be able as best you can to see and understand it well 
from a hamas and gazan perspective also

first; 

imagine the roles were reversed as they actually were to a spookily accurate degree in bible times

the jews have all been ETHNICALLY CLEANSED BY ARAB LAND THIEVES
AND pushed into the sea except in their strongholds in judaea and samaria and gaza 
and had no weapons except guns and rockets. 

What would they do?

Be non violent???   I dont think so, sweetie. 
No suicide bombers for sure but they would use what they had.

Second:

Hamas are in the eyes of the arab street the victors in gaza
they and they alone got israel out of the 25% of gaza they had stolen
same with hezbollah in south lebanon

cast lead was truly a great propaganda victory for hamas 
and a disaster for israel
it has strengthened hamas in gaza and made them rich on taxes on the tunnels

so they hope israel will be even more stupid before this election and repeat their cast lead blunder

and if lipushi and co have their way, so they will

You can bet for sure the israeli govt is deciding right now what course to take
so far since cast lead they have been relatively sane and restrained 
by israeli and IDF standards that is

but there's an election coming up
just as there was after cast lead

so how and what now sweet sane cow??

Love you with all my belly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I'm off to bed, my own bed, not a bed in a bomb shelter, I go to bed with a possibility of light showers and some gusty winds, others may go to bed under different worries but then again I am not occupying someone's land and cheering while the occupation's military machine rains death down from above, goodnight Lipaz I hope your still here in the morning


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> September 29, 2000 - Present



Still no support for Loinboy's claim, eh Princess ("8 Arab kids killed by snipers every day")?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> It was obvious that Netanyahu was humiliated by the re-election of President Obama after publicly supporting the candidature of Mitt Romney.
> 
> Netanyahu knows that he is running out of options, having gambled and lost with the presidential campaign, he now has no credibility whatsoever with the White House and no leverage either.
> 
> ...



Drugs and alcohol might do more to help you feel better than these fantasies.  All the Israeli polls show Netanyahu will emerge from the upcoming elections with a stronger mandate than he has now, and since various polls showed 2/3 to 3/4 of Israelis preferred Romney over Obama, Netanyahu's preference for Romney was in line with mainstream Israeli opinion.  

Netanyahu has been trying to rally support within the cabinet and among the Israeli public for an Israeli only attack on Iran's nuclear weapons program since 2010, but too many Israelis wanted to believe the US would stop the program for him to get that support, but with Obama's reelection and the lack of trust Israelis have in him, after the election Netanyahu should have a much stronger hand to play when pushing for an Israeli only attack on Iran's nuclear weapons program.  The goal is to set it back by three years, and US assessments have been that Israel is probably able to do that without suffering serious losses.

While Netanyahu needs no distractions to win the election, if the IDF is able to protect Israelis from the attacks from Gaza, there will be less fear of a Hamas retaliation for an Israeli attack against Iran's nuclear weapons program, and that should strengthen Netanyahu's hand further.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 21:29- Alarm Hof Ashkelon



1939 zulu time.

mission complete. 
bomb run successful.
no strain. 
returned to base.
expect to make another run tomorrow at same time.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Explosions in my town, no alarm.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> I predict Hamas will now start targeted killings of israeli military leaders, and _their_ children



Perhaps, and in five years you will be posting an "IfAmericansKnew" chart showing the disparity between Israeli's and Palestinian's killed which will look remarkably like the one you just posted.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

6 rockets in Ofakim now.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2012)

Iron Dome= the Emperor has no cloths


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another attack in Gaza.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

1936 zulu time.

Jos went to bed.
good night Jos.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Who asked for what?


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

1948 zulu time.

alert. alert. 
condition red.
Jos did not go to bed.
i say again.
JOS DID NOT GO TO BED.
abort mission.
seal out


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel is shooting itself in the foot again.


Make sure you salt and pepper your foot before sticking it in your mouth yet another time.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> It was obvious that Netanyahu was humiliated by the re-election of President Obama after publicly supporting the candidature of Mitt Romney.
> 
> Netanyahu knows that he is running out of options, having gambled and lost with the presidential campaign, he now has no credibility whatsoever with the White House and no leverage either.
> 
> ...



Prior to the Gaza flare-up Bibi already had a double-digit lead in the polls. Do you really believe he is seeking a unanimous election?


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


that is stoopid lipushi

i know its hard to impossible to be at all rational under actual fire as you are

but israel has been teachin such"lessons" for 64 years and failed to teach anyone

worse still, israel and you have not learned the lessons of your failure
and done what works better eg with abbas, egypt and jordan which you could do anytime with hamas also

hamas aint al qa'ida whom you cant do deals with; 
you can and have done many deals with hamas 
then reneged on them time and time again
and that's why you are under attack right now

and you are about to fall into hamas's trap yet again

hamas truly did win cast lead and they will again

are you goin to help them...hamas win yet again with your obdurate stubborn bull headed stupidity??

once it has calmed down, reflect a little

what actually works?
and what does NOT work?

then act accordingly, motek

in the meantime my heart truly goes out to all you innocents on BOTH sides


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

IDF still attacks in Gaza.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




You do tend toward silliness and wishful thinking, Princess.
As already posted, the rocket and mortar fire from Gaza fell dramatically after Cast Lead, and will do so again when the current dust has settled.
Furthermore, you hardly hear a peep from Hezbollah or the West Bankers these days. Get your nose bloodied enough you tend to change your ways.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Explosions in my town, no alarm.


Who the fuck do you think you are?  You're glorifying war crimes as though you were Al Michaels doing the play-by-play on Monday Night Football.

Once again, Israel acts like it is above the law.  And if I was President, I'd have the USS Ronald Reagan off their shores and marines on the beach  so fast , they'd be shut down and back in their own country before sunset.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

21:16- Alarm Segev Shalom


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions in my town, no alarm.
> ...



Ah, but you aren't anyone's president, Princess, and the USS Reagan is way beyond the control of a PISSANT like you.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Explosions sounds in Netivot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Quit your holocaust nonsense.
> You are making a fool of yourself.
> Jews in the holocaust weren't firing rockets at Germans and then suffering a retaliation for that in order to preserve themselves.  You stupid, nasty eeejit.


The jews were subjected to state sanctioned racism and hatred over a bunch of lies the government said they did.  They were scapegoated as "the" problem in the country, dehumanized so much, that violence towards them was considered acceptable.  The nazis tried to "wipe them off the map" in Germany, as they were annexing the territories of its neighbors.'

We are at that stage now.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions in my town, no alarm.
> ...



Israel is only protecting itself.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Ah, but you aren't anyone's president, Princess, and the USS Reagan is way beyond the control of a PISSANT like you.


I still got my one vote!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions in my town, no alarm.
> ...


We asked Lipush to keep us posted.
President of what? Bumphuck, Egypt?
My nephew is on the GW (ask Seal) and he would veto the order.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

here is the BBC's analysis of the latest in gaza etc 

after the killing of al jabberwocky wots hisname; head of al qassam

very good, as usual

BBC News - What will follow Israel's air strikes on Gaza?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Israel is only protecting itself.


Bulldozing down entire neighborhoods; constantly shooting at Palestinian's fisherman and farmers; murdering Palestinian children at the rate of 8/per day, are not defensive moves.

Rocket attacks are always in response to an Israeli air strike, extra-judicial killing (like we have today) or the occupation and blockade itself.

If Israel wants to protect itself, they should stop initiating all the violence.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> We asked Lipush to keep us posted.
> President of what? Bumphuck, Egypt?
> My nephew is on the GW (ask Seal) and he would veto the order.


You want her to take a shit for you to?

Well, I hope nothing happens to your nephew.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is only protecting itself.
> ...


"Please boss don't hit me no more!"
~~Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Ah, but you aren't anyone's president,


I do know who is going to be our next President.  

Unfortunately, she's more on your side than mine.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> "Please boss don't hit me no more!"
> ~~Cool Hand Luke


Any man who disagrees with my posts, spends a night in the box.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but you aren't anyone's president, Princess, and the USS Reagan is way beyond the control of a PISSANT like you.
> ...


do you vote with your loins
or with whatever brain you might have
little evidence of that, sir, honestly

you think just like reagan and the IDF sayin

*SEND A BATTLESHIP AND SORT 'EM OUT....YOU STUPIDLY SAY

REMEMBER NAM???
THE MARINES IN LEBANON??*

YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE LOIN-FUCK YOU IS TALKIN ABOUT, BOY


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



In my town---they have done away with pushing levers in the voting booth----in fact even the voting booths are gone------we MARK BALLOTS in pen now-----very primitive
-----I am not sure how a  LOIN   (aka crotch)  would manage


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



During the second intifada, when Sharon isolated Arafat in his headquarters and began tearing down the building around him, Abbas and other PLO leaders began sending secret communications to Sharon saying they wanted to end the violence, but with the unstated understanding that there was little they could do as long as Arafat was alive and in power.  

What worked with Abbas was the punishment of Arafat, but since Israel ended targeted assassinations a decade ago, as you yourself have pointed out, the leadership in Gaza has not suffered from the violence as the other people in Gaza or the people in Israel have.  If the Israeli leadership has the courage to pursue this policy of targeted assassination with the same relentlessness as Sharon showed in punishing Arafat, then the next generation of leaders in Gaza will see, as Abbas and other PLO leaders saw, that there is no future for themselves or the people of Gaza in violence, and they will seek, as Abbas, et. al. did, to reach out to Israel to find other, peaceful ways forward, and that will, perhaps, lead to a unified leadership of the Palestinian Arabs and that may lead to meaningful peace talks.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but you aren't anyone's president,
> ...


who do you mean, hell-ary clinton

you mean you are a republican??

what an idiot you are, to be sure


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


at least logical and well put

but that aint what happened at all, is it?

sharon it was that pulled israel out of gaza, have you forgotten

and abbas was never a terrorist

good israel poloniummed ara-fart....good riddance

but hamas aint gonna follow your logic; i'm sorry

if it would, i might even support you in what you say

as i said to my sweetie angel

know thine enemy....and the terrain, too....and then decide the tactix and strategy

it wont work in gaza, respected sir

now look what your idiot so called foreign sec is saying:
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4305124,00.html

is this the way....yes or no, siree


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


Abbas was never a terrorist? Just what connection did he have with Munich in '72. Someone has to foot the bills, don't you think? And don't try to say he was tricked.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...



But you, yourself, said in an earlier post that you believed the Hamas leadership was divided between fanatics and other more peaceful individuals, so a policy of targeted assassinations, if carried out on the basis of good intelligence reports, will effectively get rid of the fanatics and allow the others to come to power.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

liebermann who will be defence minister if he and nyet yahoo win the elction is now saying

PA bid: Israel threatens to topple Abbas - Israel News, Ynetnews

PA bid: Israel threatens to topple Abbas

Foreign Ministry draft position paper says only viable option in case Palestinian Authority receives non-member state status at UN would be 'to overthrow Abbas' 
Itamar Eichner
Published: 	11.14.12, 10:16 / Israel News	

A Foreign Ministry draft position paper states that should the Palestinian Authority receive the status of a non-member state at the United Nations, the only viable option would be "to overthrow Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas." 

The paper, drafted ahead of the Palestinians' November 29 UN bid, said that "a soft response would be tantamount to an Israeli admission that it cannot handle the challenge." 

The draft paper, which has been adopted by Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman, stated that the "reality of a UN-recognized Palestinian state would crush Israel deterrence and completely undermine its credibility which would render any future settlement impossible."


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



It is fair to say Abbas was less involved in terrorism than much of the rest of the PLO leadership, but he was never opposed to it until he witnessed Arafat's fate.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


depends entirely on who and why and the detailed context

right how its just an escalation and that wont work

al jabri is easily replaced...

if he was uniquely valuable to hamas, or if there had not been a truce bein worked out via egypt

i might agree with you

would have been good if they had got arafat much much earlier

and if the arabs had zapped sharon, too in the 1950s

hossy i may be wrong about abbas...i thought he was not but maybe he was....a terrorist


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> I predict Hamas will now start targeted killings of israeli military leaders, and _their_ children



Wouldn't it be wonderful if they were to limit themselves that way!  But I doubt they ever will.....


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> September 29, 2000 - Present



And this is supposed to 'prove' something?  What are all the parameters?  Oh, and it comes from a neo-nazi site anyway..... I notice you've failed to identify your "source", but it's there in the properties.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...



I agree that if it stopped with al Jabri such a policy would not be very effective, but if Israel pursues a relentless policy of targeted assassinations of Hamas leaders and takes out their offices and homes as well, as conditions allow, it should in time inspire the emerging leadership that steps up to replace them to seek alternatives to violence.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

23:05- Alarm in Ashkelon


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

23:22 code red in Ashdod


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli and Palestinian Children Killed
> ...



_if americans only knew_ could hardly be considered "neo-nai" and is far rom a hate site. there has been criticism of it and alison weir, but that is not at all unusual for a site that focuses on the palestinian/israeli conflict, particularly one that advocates for the palestinians.

the awards the praise they have received far outweighs the criticism.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


i disagree strongly

hamas intransigence is exactly the result of that strategy

you get more and more extreme leaders replacing the old ones killed

totally unrealistic

ever heard of politix???

i wanna go back to my pussy riot....on the special haj thread

i have work do to choreograph our all out female pussy riot  attack on mecca to overthrow allah and replace him with the goddess allat................

i can only take so much of this heavy stuff, sir


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> -Hamas declairs war.
> 
> -Massive traffic problems in the entrance to Ashquelon
> 
> -SMS to all civilians in Netivot and Gaza vicinity, to stay in their houses.



Actually Israel declared war.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

The Israeli government has too much power in their hands, they are criminals. 

And they act as if these is an amazing success, fighting Palestinians who are majorly out gunned. 

Israel declared war on Gaza with these criminal acts.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions in my town, no alarm.
> ...



Too bad your intellect is nowhere near as muscular as your avatar......The WAR CRIMES were the ROCKETS FIRED INTO ISRAEL.

Once again, it is HAMAS who has acted as though law doesn't apply to them - and the  apologists of murder who refuse to see that.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but you aren't anyone's president, Princess, and the USS Reagan is way beyond the control of a PISSANT like you.
> ...



Only 'til you get convicted of that felony........


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



NO, Israel launched a war on Gaza and said this is only the beginning. The rockets that do rarely any damage and kill nobody or even rarely injure anybody are the only way Palestinians can respond to Israel attacks in catastrophic damage against their people.

These are poor, occupied people who desperately try to protect their people from a World Power destroying their little city and murdering people.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The Israeli government has too much power in their hands, they are criminals.
> 
> And they act as if these is an amazing success, fighting Palestinians who are majorly out gunned.
> 
> Israel declared war on Gaza with these criminal acts.



The stinking ummah has too much BRUTE POWER   which it has used and continue to use to murder innocents in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS       They encourage this ongoing criminality in every member of their vile and disgusting cult-----adulating every piece of shit who kisses that ass of  "al nabi"  by slitting the throat of an infant.    In all cases they avoid real military conflict     in favor of hiding behind babies and launching bombs poisoned as if with the shit of the meccan------in order to murder the most vulnerable children-----when they murder children their disgusting sluts  DANCE and ULULATE in their typical vulgar manner


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

23:40- Code red in Ashkelon.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

"if americans only knew could hardly be considered "neo-nai" and is far rom a hate site. there has been criticism of it and alison weir, but that is not at all unusual for a site that focuses on the palestinian/israeli conflict, particularly one that advocates for the palestinians.

the awards the praise they have received far outweighs the criticism. "
__________________

And just who are these awards coming from, and the praise?  Alison Weir is a Nazi-sucking whore.  

People are dying right now, and you are posting in MOCKERY of the slaughter - so much for your vaunted 'sensitivity' and 'compassion'.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Nice to see you've join us.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

This assassination is insanity. 

Ahmed Jabari was the one who mediated ceasefire agreements between Israel and Gaza factions, hes the one who sent out his troops to stop any rocket fire. 

And Israel now lost anyone they can talk to. 

Israel is a country of violence.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

"NO, Israel launched a war on Gaza and said this is only the beginning. The rockets that do rarely any damage and kill nobody or even rarely injure anybody are the only way Palestinians can respond to Israel attacks in catastrophic damage against their people.

These are poor, occupied people who desperately try to protect their people from a World Power destroying their little city and murdering people. "

BIK, I truly do understand that this is how you see it and that there is a GRAIN of truth in there.  (which is a boulder's more than in others' posts)

However:  the FACT of the rockets being launched is itself an act of war.  EVEN if they were water balloons.  And so 'on paper' HAMAS (not 'Gaza', HAMAS) is seen as violating any 'cease-fire'.   

There are, I submit, many OTHER ways in which Palestinians can respond to Israeli attacks.  LOTS of other choices.  We can start a separate thread to explore those.....   there are 'think tanks' for nonviolence, you know.

I don't expect a friendly reply to this post, and understand that your family is in immediate danger and it's likely too much to ask of someone under such terrible stress.   Whatever I post, it's going to sound condescending while we know your family is in danger and most of mine isn't : ((  

The ROCKETS are the ONLY real excuse for any Israeli incursion into Gaza.  So they need to STOP.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> This assassination is insanity.
> 
> Ahmed Jabari was the one who mediated ceasefire agreements between Israel and Gaza factions, hes the one who sent out his troops to stop any rocket fire.
> 
> ...



Israel being a democracy is divided as democracies are wont to be - just look at the range in American posters here!.   

While I do not agree with your view, it is well expressed and shows an attempt to apply reason to such a horrible situation


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2012)

Hamas fully deserves these reprisals for the constant attacks against Israel, numbering hundred of mortars and rockets within the space of a few days, terrorizing innocent israeli women and children, which is of course their purpose.

Unless Hamas stops these serious provocations it can expect a full blown military invasion with the power to decimate Hamas and the various terrorists factions which are doing so much damage ... and which Hamas isn't controlling.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



what "?"


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.

This is the only way Palestinians can respond to being killed over and over. 

Gaza has gone through enough for decades now. 

This is a expected by me, i knew something of this sort would happen. 

And i am deeply worried for my family over in Gaza. 

I'm worried about my best buddy. I hope he's safe 

My grandma went to visit her family and came from the UAE, she's probably terrified.

I am scared because i remember that feeling of fear, when i was in Gaza and a drone strike hit very close to me, it wasn't a good feeling.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sad face? are you alright?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > -Hamas declairs war.
> ...



Actually, no. Israel declaired an OPERATION to harm Hamas, throught Jahbri. The ones who said this is war, where the Hamas people.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I'm tired. But ok.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Lipush a operation is a war, 30 airstrikes almost, is a war. 

Hamas won't respond hard, it's impossible. This is a world power attacking a militia. 

If anything, people should be worried about Gaza. 

Israel is the aggressor here.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Another attack in Gaza now.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

This is a bad move, but only the Palestinians will be affected miserably. 

And now they're talking an invasion with troops. 

Hopefully someone stands up to this.


----------



## toastman (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.
> 
> This is the only way Palestinians can respond to being killed over and over.
> 
> ...



Hopefully, many more Hamas members will be killed in the coming days/weeks. 

I mean, they are basically asking for it


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Another attack in Gaza now.



another assassination?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

If a complete invasion erupts, Hamas should assassinate Netanyahu and Barak if they are capable.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




'because'  habibi-----you are playing idiot     You are actually DECLARING  a belief that muslims are PERMITTED ---by virtue of some special privilege-----to launch rockets into civilian residential areas -----because they are muslims.     And Kaffirin may not respond with force.     In the real world-----people ---even muslims do not have  a RIGHT  to toss bombs randomly into other countries ----HOPING to murder as many kids as they can------even if they fail to succeed.      The rocket launching is still an  ACT OF WAR-----and any country ----being so bombed has a right to respond WITH ALL THEIR MIGHT ----even if the number of people who die of that MIGHT---is very high.    Your own nabi never said   "oh gee----I kiilled more than they did so I must be the bad guy"    In fact he lauded his perverse  "god" for the victory while he raped the captured women.     ---Interestingly enough----he fought just for wealth and women-----and never seemed to find anything wrong with it-----because,  like you,   he decided he has SPECIAL RIGHTS


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and other organizations, attacked Israel in the last few days with over 300 rockets.

They were fools to believe that Israel's lack of reaction was out of weakness. Because it clearly was not. Although it took us by surprise, i guess it shouldn't have.

I hear that civilians were also hurt. I'm honestly and truly sorry about that. It is not thre fault of women,children,and eldery that their terrorist government is choosing to behave the way it does. I really hope no women and children will be hurt.

But this action was, in someway, inevitable. The innocent of Gaza deserve to live in peace.

but so do we.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



While you two can talk like this, there remains some hope for our peoples.

GOD give you both strength to make the peace you both need so very much.

I surely do not know how it is going to come, but I join you in praying for it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

10 killed, 45 wounded in Gaza.

And people somehow feel bad for the terrorist state of Israel. 

Israel is committing crimes against a defenseless population. 

And they get away with it.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> If a complete invasion erupts, Hamas should assassinate Netanyahu and Barak if they are capable.



That will be very bad for the Palestinians.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Thank you. I have my prayer is with my people, my friends and my country.

May HaShem have mercy on the children. Both in Israel and in Gaza.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Those groups were firing rockets in response to Israeli attacks that killed 7 last week, now death toll is above 20. 

You can live in peace by talking, assassinating a figure who actually worked to make ceasefires was foolish. He talked the smaller militant groups out of responding.

Now its broken. And unfortunately many people in Gaza might be killed in thousands again, and Israelis in the south are gonna have to deal with rocket fire, but they're are way better off in every way imaginable.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > If a complete invasion erupts, Hamas should assassinate Netanyahu and Barak if they are capable.
> ...



Everything is already bad, they have a country who is invading their small territory with constant war near the elections every two years. 

It's time to respond in any way possible.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Bullshit.  If they wanted to protect the people they would dig some bomb shelters and smuggle in some air raid alarms along with their rockets.  The only way to stop the Israeli attacks on terrorist targets is to get rid of the terrorists.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

"'because' habibi-----you are playing idiot You are actually DECLARING a belief that muslims are PERMITTED ---by virtue of some special privilege-----to launch rockets into civilian residential areas -----because they are muslims. And Kaffirin may not respond with force. In the real world-----people ---even muslims do not have a RIGHT to toss bombs randomly into other countries ----HOPING to murder as many kids as they can------even if they fail to succeed. The rocket launching is still an ACT OF WAR-----and any country ----being so bombed has a right to respond WITH ALL THEIR MIGHT ----even if the number of people who die of that MIGHT---is very high. Your own nabi never said "oh gee----I kiilled more than they did so I must be the bad guy" In fact he lauded his perverse "god" for the victory while he raped the captured women. ---Interestingly enough----he fought just for wealth and women-----and never seemed to find anything wrong with it-----because, like you, he decided he has SPECIAL RIGHTS "

Rosie, sometimes a scared kid is just a scared kid.  Let's not take out our frustrations on BIK, now - please?

There's a Midrash from the Exodus, where the Children of Israel, led by Miriam the prophetess, are celebrating the drowning of Pharoah's army at the Reed Sea.  And up in Heaven, the angels join in - and the LORD angrily silences them saying something like "These children of Man know no better - but the work of My hands is perishing, and you want to celebrate that?"

I don't CARE how evil a man Mohammed may have been:  BIK is his own person and deserves to be seen as himself and not a stand-in for everything wrong every Muslim has ever done.

You've expressed your opinion.  Now I've expressed mine.  And now it's someone else's turn to have their say.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.
> 
> This is the only way Palestinians can respond to being killed over and over.
> 
> ...



There is another way the leadership in Gaza can respond.  They can say, we have given up these senseless attacks on Israeli civilians in southern Israel for good.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> During the second intifada, when Sharon isolated Arafat in his headquarters and
> 
> What worked with Abbas was the punishment of Arafat, but since Israel ended targeted assassinations a decade ago, as you yourself have pointed out, the leadership in Gaza has not suffered from the violence as the other people in Gaza or the people in Israel have.


Violence at the hands of the IOF.



> _period between September 29, 2000 and February 2, 2006.
> 
> &#8211;Number of Israeli children killed &#8211; *123* Number of Palestinian children killed &#8211; *707*
> 
> ...


As you can see from the numbers  above, there's a lot of suffering going on in Gaza.



toomuchtime_ said:


> If the Israeli leadership has the courage to pursue this policy of targeted assassination


It doesn't take courage to commit war crimes.  And extra-judicial killings are not legal.  And nations that practice this, are NOT DEMOCRATIC nations.  Democracy's are based on the rule of law.  And Israel has violated more international laws than any nation on earth.  In fact, all one has to do, is read the sick posts in this thread, supporting Israeli terrorism in the OPT, to see that obeying the law, is never a concern.  Like you just did, waxing philosophically about the courage it takes to break the law.




toomuchtime_ said:


> with the same relentlessness as Sharon showed in punishing Arafat, then the next generation of leaders in Gaza will see, as Abbas and other PLO leaders saw, that there is no future for themselves or the people of Gaza in violence, and they will seek, as Abbas, et. al. did, to reach out to Israel to find other, peaceful ways forward, and that will, perhaps, lead to a unified leadership of the Palestinian Arabs and that may lead to meaningful peace talks.


Hamas as already stated it's road map for piece and the Israeli's (and their associated ass-kissers), just ignore it. 



> _*Hamas has always called for peace with Israel and is willing to negotiate a settlement now based on the principle of a &#8220;hudnah&#8221; or temporary truce.* It&#8217;s founder (who the Israelis murdered in cold blood), Sheikh Ahmed Yassin said: *&#8220;If the Zionist entity completely evacuates&#8230;.all the Jewish settlements and military bases&#8230;.on the Gaza Strip, we can start a new phase of calmness in order to discuss the issues of Jerusalem, the West Bank, the prisoners and the refugees&#8230;Hamas was willing to stop its operations if the Zionists ended its occupation of Palestinian territories and stopped killing Palestinian women, children and innocent civilians.&#8221; *Israel ignored him, obviously preferring continued violence they mostly instigated._


There is no peace, because Israel does not want peace.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Marg, I don't believe Muhammad was an evil man, and i have irosie and the rest on ignore, i won't respond to foolish comments by several people here that take this in a stupid manner.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



He was the kidnapper of Shalit. That doesn't sound really "peaceful".

I heard your point of view, today. I understand it, but disagree. I believe, personally, that Israel wanted to shoe Hamas that ones cannot kidnapp a soldier and stay safe for long (which was said by Arab experts this evening).

I don't know why he was chosen and not someone else, probably because the importance.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms.  If the people in Gaza were protected from the leaderships of the terrorist gangs there, they would not need to be protected from Israeli attacks.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Alarm in my town. 4 rockets.

This alarm is creepy I wish they could change it


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not believe Mohammed was an evil man, either - but Rosie evidently does which is why I mentioned the idea.  I am sorry if it sounded like I was supporting that view - not my intent!

Nor was I trying to start a 'diversion' to argue over other things here.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> If a complete invasion erupts, Hamas should assassinate Netanyahu and Barak if they are capable.



If a full invasion follows, the people of Gaza should assassinate the leadership of Hamas for provoking it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israel says he ordered the operation. He probably did, but it was necessary at that time. 

They didn't choose him, they went for any. 

And these strikes can be said for a number of reasons, and needs more in depth talk.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Too bad your intellect is nowhere near as muscular as your avatar......The WAR CRIMES were the ROCKETS FIRED INTO ISRAEL.


Of coarse they are.  They're indescrimant weapons.  And using them is a war crime.  I've stated this many times.




MHunterB said:


> Once again, it is HAMAS who has acted as though law doesn't apply to them - and the  apologists of murder who refuse to see that.


I'm sure Hamas is guilty of this to.  But not nearly the number of times Israel has.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously, Loinie - 'Global Research'  now?????  Pandering to Holocaust deniers and revisionist 'historians', why not just use Stormfront ???


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> I do not believe Mohammed was an evil man, either - but Rosie evidently does which is why I mentioned the idea.  I am sorry if it sounded like I was supporting that view - not my intent!
> 
> Nor was I trying to start a 'diversion' to argue over other things here.



yes i know.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms.  If the people in Gaza were protected from the leaderships of the terrorist gangs there, they would not need to be protected from Israeli attacks.


That's because the Israeli's will not allow cement to be imported into Gaza, you fuckin' dolt!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime, i mistakened you for someone else who is a foolish poster. 

I almost will respond to you if you remove a little more bias to this. 

But for now, i have to go, i will be back tonight maybe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Seriously, Loinie - 'Global Research'  now?????  Pandering to Holocaust deniers and revisionist 'historians',


Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttals.  And I challenge you to present one Holocaust denying article from that website.  Just one.



MHunterB said:


> why not just use Stormfront ???


 I went over there once to fuck with the red-necks.  My user name was *Rob Whitey*. But they got some wierd rules over there and I lost interest.

Maybe I'll go over to Little Green Footballs, and fuck with the righties.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



All of the people here say pretty much the same now. This operation has started in order to bring safety to southerners.

I know there is also populism behind it. elections and all. But the reason doesn't matter as long as it's done (hurting hamas, i mean)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Hossfly,

I found myself imagining a targeted assassination of Netanyahu had occurred , imagining such an event actually occurring! 

I simply could not help myself, I simply could not stop the urge to contemplate Hamas  or another carrying out such an act, imagining it in my mind!

I could not help but think there would be some Justice in such an incident happening.

Certainly,  the world would be a safer place without a terror launcher, a murderer of Gentiles of Palestine, like Netanyahu in it!

Then, I ended my thoughts over this by accepting God's Justice is how this will all come out.

I am so impatient for God's Justice to fully descend on Palestine!

But, once again, it is all in God's timing!

Sherri


----------



## Polk (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what israeli leaders hoped for, by Killing Al-Jabari after 24 hours of relative calm, when an Egyptian-brokered ceasefire seemed to be holding.?
> ...



I do enjoy when they start openly calling for genocide.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

Attack in Beit Lahi'a apperently hurt an electricity device. No electricity in Beit Lahi'a


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms.  If the people in Gaza were protected from the leaderships of the terrorist gangs there, they would not need to be protected from Israeli attacks.
> ...





you fuckin dolt  islamo nazi pigs ----out there.     Bomb shelters do not need cement-----in fact   WAY BACK    circa  1960----bomb shelters in backyards became a popular idea        my brother joined up    CIVIL DEFENSE  in our town------and he brought home the  DIRECTIONS FOR BUILDING A BOMB SHELTER-------a damn hole in the ground YOU JERKS-------no cement   ----virtually nothing-------you can dig it with a soup spoon------put a little pipe thing thru the top for air.     of course the islamo nazi pigs claim   Israelis have ELABORATE BOMB SHELTERS------nope-----the government puts out little recipes for  FORTIFYING   a corner of house or apartment--------and each house holder makes his own---        '

in any case----bomb shelters are already in place in gaza---THE TUNNELS YOU FRIGGEN JERKS      in fact nudge the kids towards  Egypt------are you afraid the Egyptians will SHOOT THE LITTLE BALESTINIANS?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Perhaps the present state of affairs is God's justice.  You should ask Him at your next meeting.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms.  If the people in Gaza were protected from the leaderships of the terrorist gangs there, they would not need to be protected from Israeli attacks.
> ...



Ok, that one is worthy of a Darwin award.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > kvetch said:
> ...


Abu Mazen was the Finance Minister for the PLO. Probably the least of the terrorists. He claimed he was against the operation. But he knew all the details


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



As HAMAS does in their Charter, yes.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> 
> Operation Greycloud starts NOW.



They blowed up real good!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

kvetch said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Indeed but you aren't much brighter today, Princess. 
Loincloth infers that Clinton would be another in a long line of pro-Israel Presidents as, most likely, would any Repub. 
Idiots like LoinBoy measure potential candidates that way. His misery will continue.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

the islamo nazis get all bent out of shape when one of their MOST PROLIFIC MURDERERS   gets axed--------then there are the mothers who smile and say   "THE DAY MY SON DIED WAS THE HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE"------


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Loinie - 'Global Research'  now?????  Pandering to Holocaust deniers and revisionist 'historians',
> ...



Ah, someone who indulged himself in ad homs at me is now trying to claim that ad homs are not a valid rebuttal.

And then of course he moves the goal posts.   Typical.


----------



## Polk (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I was referring to Hoss up there, but since you want to get in to. How are the claims in Hamas's charter (which, admittedly, are bad) any worse than the current Israeli government's calls for genocide?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

in the last 7 hours, 100 rockets were fired towards Israel, 27 of them were targeted by Iron dome.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Its a matter of taste      Pakistanis I known  have told me what a wonderful guy was  GENGHIS KHAN        Remember Queen Isabella of Spain?-------and the Inquisition?----she was very religious in ritual observance------some people would like to make her a  SAINT          Cortez was also   "nice"  in the view of  Isabella ------lets ask Montezuma

    my unsollicited opinion-------Constantine,  Muhummad,  Isabella,   Cortez    Ghenghis Khan--------Imperialist murdering pigs     put them together and they are probably responsible for at least half of ALL THE PEOPLE GENOCIDED TO DEATH IN THE PAST  1800 years


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Well, the calls for genocide in the Hamas Charter exist and the calls for genocide by the Israeli government don't exist.  Does that help you?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...




Just for the record----could you cite the Israel government  "call for genocide"?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm off for the night. Going to sleep.

Will keep updating in the morning. Nighty night.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

"I found myself imagining a targeted assassination of Netanyahu had occurred , imagining such an event actually occurring! 

I simply could not help myself, I simply could not stop the urge to contemplate Hamas or another carrying out such an act, imagining it in my mind!

I could not help but think there would be some Justice in such an incident happening.

Certainly, the world would be a safer place without a terror launcher, a murderer of Gentiles of Palestine, like Netanyahu in it!

Then, I ended my thoughts over this by accepting God's Justice is how this will all come out.

I am so impatient for God's Justice to fully descend on Palestine!

But, once again, it is all in God's timing!"


Yah, yah, yah - we all know you were getting AROUSED just thinking about someone killing an Israeli politician......and then managed to convince yourself it was some kinda religious experience.   As long as someone is killing a Jew, Sherri sees it as 'God's Justice'.  She thinks GOD wants Jews dead.  

How long, I wonder, before the *four-letter-word* runs out of patience and acts on her deepest desires?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> I'm off for the night. Going to sleep.
> 
> Will keep updating in the morning. Nighty night.



Goodnight Lipush, stay strong.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> I'm off for the night. Going to sleep.
> 
> Will keep updating in the morning. Nighty night.



'Night Lipush - have a tolerable night, kid!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Attack in Beit Lahi'a apperently hurt an electricity device. No electricity in Beit Lahi'a



They purposely targeted it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

This guy, Ahmed Jabari, ...Israel attempted to assassinate him many times before this. 

And today he died, but 4 days ago he came back from Hajj and did pilgrimage. 

God gave him the chance to do pilgrimage before he was killed. 

God you are Great.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Attack in Beit Lahi'a apperently hurt an electricity device. No electricity in Beit Lahi'a
> ...



'because habibi'    intent is a very important issue.    what evidence do you have of INTENTION?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



They always do, it's a common thing. The airstrike hit the electricity device/station.


----------



## Polk (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



You should go ask Foreign Minister/future PM Lieberman about that.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I did, and he said you're full of shit.


----------



## Polk (Nov 14, 2012)

Lieberman has said on several occasions that he wants to forcibly "evict" the Palestinians.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> Lieberman has said on several occasions that he wants to forcibly "evict" the Palestinians.



He says you're lying.  Give me a link to one of those times so I can show him you're not.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

from sherri>>>

Hossfly,

I found myself imagining a targeted assassination of Netanyahu had occurred , imagining such an event actually occurring! 

I simply could not help myself, I simply could not stop the urge to contemplate Hamas or another carrying out such an act, imagining it in my mind!

I could not help but think there would be some Justice in such an incident happening.

Certainly, the world would be a safer place without a terror launcher, a murderer of Gentiles of Palestine, like Netanyahu in it!

Then, I ended my thoughts over this by accepting God's Justice is how this will all come out.

I am so impatient for God's Justice to fully descend on Palestine!

But, once again, it is all in God's timing!

Sherri 


  Sherri's  LINGO  gives her away----I have mentioned in the past that because I lived grew up in an area of the USA that had been BUNDIST-----during the world war II era------and still was in my childhood -----tending toward sherri ideology-----I read extensively of    NAZI PROPAGANDA     ---it was lying around here and there.   
   The  concept of  "JEWS KILLING GENTILES"     was a huge topic in the PRE WAR  nazi pro hitler propaganda promulgated in the USA    -----I am referring to the SPECIFIC WORDS  ----"KILLING GENTILES"    which so obviously refers to  jews doing the killing    since the word  GENTILE  -----refers to  NON JEWS       In fact----I do not recall seeing these words in ANY place other than the hardcore nazi propaganda both PRE WAR and that later written by  escaped nazi war criminals -----who ended up mostly in Syria and Egypt.      This stuff is still around with its characteristic LINGO-----and interestingly ----comes up in MUSLIM SCHOOLS -----in muslim countries  like  Pakistan ---and in the muslim venues in India       ---to my knowlege-----It may have surfaced in Iran too------but not at the time I knew lots of Iranians------

some words or phrases  are so characteristic of specific ideologies that they ID  the ideologue as soon as he expresses them.     For the record-----the nazis of the  1930s were already trying to create a libel that  JEWS WERE KILLING GENTILES IN GERMANY-----this propaganda was being promulgated in the USA to JUSTIFY ADOLF ABU ALI----in an attempt to convince USA citizens that the  JEWS  are "warmongerers"   in their rejection of  sherri's hero   ADOLF ABU ALI    ------sherri is nothing new


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> ...



Moonglow,

He died well, that is something to think about!

Dying the victim of a terror attack, that is certainly a better way to die than while carrying out a terror attack!

And He died a Martyr, for resisting the Occupation of Palestine, for resisting the Occupation of his people!

It cannot get much better than that!

Long live Palestine!

God is great!

God is good!

Sherri


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Let us hope the other Hamas leaders are as fortunate as he.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 14, 2012)

Israeli airstrike kills Hamas military chief
Israeli airstrike kills Hamas military chief | www.ajc.com​


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


Hossfly doesn't call for genocide. Only elimination of Hamas terrorists. Thats called Good Housekeeping.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


God ain't on your side, Sherrie. He's downright ashamed of you.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Once more for the terminally stupid among us:
Rockets are not defensive weapons.


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2012)

Like I said before ... the fate of terrorists is death .... nobody is shedding any tears for -ahmed-jahbri.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Israel has been taking out Palestinian leaders for decades.

When is this dimwit policy supposed to start working?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

skye said:


> Like I said before ... the fate of terrorists is death .... nobody is shedding any tears for -ahmed-jahbri.


Their shedding tears for the victims of the Holocaust. Who's lives, due to Israel's complete disrepect for IHL, UN Charter and the Nuremburg Principles, to have now died in vain.

Israeli terrorism in the OPT, has rendered their lives meaningless.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.



The rockets being fired into Israel are the same this week as they were last week, last month, last year, etc. They are not defensive weapons and not only do they not defend or protect Gazans, they put Gazans at risk. Like you they are just plain stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Once more for the terminally stupid among us:
> Rockets are not defensive weapons.


Any rockets determined to be offensive in nature, shall immediately be re-classified as a "missle" and it's back to being a defensive weapon  again.  See how easy that is?

It's the same as saying every innocent civilian killed by the IOF, shall be re-classified as an insurgent or terrorist.  If they live, then it's collateral damage.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Is it going to work better than that Cast Lead flop?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> 10 killed, 45 wounded in Gaza.
> 
> And people somehow feel bad for the terrorist state of Israel.
> 
> ...



Quit firing rockets and mortars into Israel, Fool.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.
> ...


Dude, this dog don't hunt!

They stopped firing rockets at Israel for 4 months and the Israeli's still conducted air strikes, demolishing homes and would not ease restrictions on movement or the blockade.    

They did what you asked them to do and got nothing in return. Yet, you continue to push this lame ass rap.  Fuck you, liar!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > If a complete invasion erupts, Hamas should assassinate Netanyahu and Barak if they are capable.
> ...



He doesn't care. He cares only that his hate be served.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Clinton is for Clinton. Nothing else matters.

BTW, she has not been the same since her broom hit that tree.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > During the second intifada, when Sharon isolated Arafat in his headquarters and
> ...



Amazing, eh? Once the premier international agency for peace has become a shrill voice for Arab propaganda. Pathetic.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Gazans are but cannon fodder in the Arab/Muslim World's war against the Jews.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


 

You should pay more attention and then you wouldn't embarass yourself so frequently.  One Clue:  I don't pay tax dollars.  
Twat.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Seriously, Loinie - 'Global Research'  now?????  Pandering to Holocaust deniers and revisionist 'historians', why not just use Stormfront ???



Same thing.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


 

OK imbecille, show me where I rather than Jos is shroud waving.  You will never see me do that for a great many reasons, oh, and i don't and won't ever neg rep anyone either, its incredibly childish and stupidly mean, so sorry to dissapoint you


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > 21:20- Sderot code red.
> ...


 

Eat lots more, you might have a coronary.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms.  If the people in Gaza were protected from the leaderships of the terrorist gangs there, they would not need to be protected from Israeli attacks.
> ...



Really? How do those poor poor Gazans get rocket building materials, Fucktard?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions in my town, no alarm.
> ...


 

Why are you so thick??????


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Loinie - 'Global Research'  now?????  Pandering to Holocaust deniers and revisionist 'historians',
> ...



Gee. 
Who would have guessed that you would spend your time at Stormfront or that you would be a troll.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ever consider the possiblity that you really don't undderstand God's Ways? That what is happening right now in Gaza is God's Justice?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is only protecting itself.
> ...


 

you've been asked about 5 times now to provide evidence for your 5 a day bs, just as you were asked several times to provide evidence for your nonsense about street lights the other day.  Still no evidence.
Do you think if you just make an allegation frequently enough we are all going to buy the crap you are peddling?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



SAYIT,

I think you mean the Israeli War against the Gentiles of the Middle East!

Just keeping you, honest, now!

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



I do enjoy when they think they know who they are.


----------



## toastman (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Gentiles HAHAHAHAHA. YOU WIN THE DARWIN AWARD YOU MONKEY !


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



"most of those children would be alive and well today if the adults responsible for their well- being could just stop attacking their neighbours and then hiding behind the skirts of women and children once they've provoked the response they desired.You are supporting child murderers and engaging in their despicable habit of shroud waving and trampling all over this tragedy. Shame on you." 

sounds like shroud waving to me...

on another note...

"oh, and i don't and won't ever neg rep anyone either, its incredibly childish and stupidly mean, so sorry to dissapoint you"

wake up *maggie*, i think anj's got somthing to say to you...


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Could you provide a link to the "current Israeli government's calls for genocide?"
Thanks for playing and y'all come back.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Anjelica,

Christ hater, can you read?

Just go to ReliefWeb, look up Occupied Palestinian Territories, and read to your hearts content, you could spend a lifetime reading all that is recorded there about Israel's human rights abuses and crimes against humanity, all about Israeli bulldozing (noone does it better than Israel, they even bulldoze the living and bury them under rubble), the IDF regular firing upon fishermen and activists with them, the years of firing upon farmers and their farmland and chickens, the child massacres, the air strikes, the targeted assassinations that are war crimes under intl law, the never ending crimes of the Occupation, and the crippling Blockade that deprives 1.7 million human beings of their basic human needs and human dignity every single day.

You certainly are a crap peddler, peddling your hate for Christ and Gentiles in Palestine all over these discussion threads.

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Rockets being launched right now are in response to these 20 airstrikes on gaza. Now its getting higher, about 26 to 30.
> 
> This is the only way Palestinians can respond to being killed over and over.
> 
> ...


 

I hope your family and friends are and will be OK, BIK.  I don't pray but I will be thinking of them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



toastman,

I guess you need that word defined for you, a Gentile is a person who is not Jewish.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

.......but Sherri would have to BE honest to be able to keep anyone honest.

This whole malevolent fantasy of hers about 'the Jews' trying to commit genocide on 'Gentiles' is just some more spewage from Nazi filth.   Sherri really LOOOOVES Nazi filth - but only BECAUSE they hate Jews.

Pooor Sherri - she must've been really hoping we'd fall for her BS lie about 'some of my ancestors may have been Jews a couple of hundred years ago' - as IF she thinks that should make any difference to anyone.

You are responsible for what YOU say, who YOU make yourself, Sherri.  A thousand generations of martyred Jewish ancestors cannot expunge the evil of YOUR CURRENT and DEDICATED lies and filthmongering about anyone.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Lieberman is not the current Israeli gov't, has not called for genocide, and has been widely and vehemently criticised by fellow Jews and Zionists. You're gonna have to do better if you wanna come here and spew your ignorance and stupidity, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Polk said:


> Lieberman has said on several occasions that he wants to forcibly "evict" the Palestinians.



I notice you've truncated the conversation. Could that be because you ignorantly claimed that the "current Israeli gov't calls for genocide" but couldn't back it up with facts, Princess?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Ufortunately for Sherri, her 'thesis' about Jewish "genocide" of Gentiles falls flat when one contemplates the numbers of nonJews who've been given asylum in Israel from countries like Bosnia and Darfur.

But Sherri has never let any facts get in the way of her lies, has she?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Lieberman has said on several occasions that he wants to forcibly "evict" the Palestinians.
> ...



We both know Mr Polk is another fraud who is overly impressed with his highly limited "knowledge."


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Lieberman has said on several occasions that he wants to forcibly "evict" the Palestinians.
> ...



Pokey evidently mistakes 'Lieberman' for 'official written Israeli policy' - it's got to be more than a spelling error.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Really? How do those poor poor Gazans get rocket building materials, Fuctard?


They don't make cement rockets!

Maybe in the Legoland you live in, but not on planet earth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Why are you so thick??????


 I eat a lot of bran.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> [
> 
> God is great!
> 
> ...


 

Why don't you just scream Alahu Akbar?
You know you want to.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Like her terror-rat cousins, Sherri worships death. 
I wonder how Jabari's kids feel about their father's death? 
I wonder if they are celebrating as Sherri is?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ah, yes.

God is great!

God is good!


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Loinie, I actually begin to feel *ALMOST* sorry for you.....you've gotta be havin' a bad bad day when you can't even spell the 'dirty word' correctly.......


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Perhaps even embarassed by her very existence.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Gee.
> Who would have guessed that you would spend your time at Stormfront or that you would be a troll.


I was only there for a couple of posts, until I found out they have this stupid rule that you have to  pass a moderator's review for the first 50 posts before you're allowed to upload immediately.

So I just said, "fuck it!", you guys are pussy's, if you have to have your mommy look at the posts of others before you read them.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

sherri actually believes the murdering pig is going to jannah for  eternal orgasm in the sky ------how sweet


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Loinie, I actually begin to feel *ALMOST* sorry for you.....you've gotta be havin' a bad bad day when you can't even spell the 'dirty word' correctly.......


What's the dirty word?

BTW, I noticed you have spelling issues too.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Once more for the terminally stupid among us:
> ...



Playing silly games with words will not stop the IDF from opening a can of whup-ass on your boys nor from "martyring" as many Hamas terror-rats as available ... not that you care.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


 

you clearly don't understand what shroud waving means, even though there was a graph to help you.  Duhhhhh.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

sherri does not actually  LIE----she parrots standard islamo nazi pig propaganda        a bird brain does not actually KNOWINGLY LIE


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



And what, exactly, do those rockets and mortars get them, Fucktard?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



SAYIT,

I will refer you to words Jesus spoke in Matthew 7, about judging a person's relationship with God, to respond to your suggestion I do not know God. 

Your second point, to the extent this can be seen as Judgment on a people choosing violence, we have people on both sides doing that, choosing violence, and I acknowledge there are consequences to choosing violence. 

But the bigger picture of what is happening in Palestine is an Unjust Occupation, that dehumnizes and enslaves and commits human rights abuses on a people, approaching  6 million Palestinians living in the land of Palestine.

And I am certain that some day God's Justice will fully descend on Palestine and end this unjust Occupation of Palestine.

And what a day of celebration that will be!

God is great!

God is good!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


 

Interesting that you divide the world in Jewish and 'not Jewish'.  Sure sign of an obsessive anti-semite.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Or a Pagan or a Heathen or "not a Roman citizen." There many definitions.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

Loinie:  it's 'Fucktard'


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

artfulcodger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



The fact remains the rockets and mortars are not defensive weapons, do nothing to enhance Gaza security, and spark the occasional IDF response, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Indeed he's just another Nazi lightweight.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sherri---"PALESTINE"   is an alternate name of  the land of Israel/Judea     conferred upon it by the IMPERIALISTIC OCCUPYING ROMAN empire---some 2000 years and ago and for many many centuries part of the filth which was called the  "holy roman empire"     ---which was the actual founder of your all time favorite   INQUISITION and -from first to second to THIRD REICH -----you all time favorite genocides in the name of christianity.    The really impressive fact is that the vile filth of   SHARIAH derives most of its vile filth from the legal code of the "holy"  roman empires   first, second and third reichs  ---------and together-----are responsible for almost all of the genocidal murders comitted by man in all of history


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 14, 2012)

.......Well, that *and* to try to distract attention from the fact that she craps all over Christ every single time she so sanctimoniously quotes Bible verses!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so thick??????
> ...


 

maybe you should cut down?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 

She gets spookier by the day.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Has lieberman ever called for genocide?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Really? How do those poor poor Gazans get rocket building materials, Fuctard?
> ...



Lame dodge. 
How do those poor poor Gazans get rocket building materials into Gaza, Fucktard?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gee.
> ...



Well, I give you props for figuring it out, Princess. You Stormfront types are pussy's.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Oh, I'm certain you believe you know God but that isn't what this is about, Princess. 
What you just pretend to know is, as I said, God's Ways and that is a sin. 
Repent you slimey arrogant twit!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Scratch the surface on 90% of all anti-Israel posters and you find a Nazi, or in Sherri's case a Bible-thumpin' Nazi, just under the surface.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Loinie:  it's 'Fucktard'



If he needs to have it explained or translated ...


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's just her version of being a "good Christian."


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Sherri worships Jarahbi     beause he murdered lots of people---by her
favorite method-----he blew up buses in honor of sherri's  "god"    She
was hoping that he would blow up MORE buses so she could dance on
smashed dead bodies in honor of her  "god"


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not necessarily-----that bible thumping thing is just a ploy       she is trying to promulgate her filth and may very well just be the ENVOY to -----the baptists of the world.   Remember---even adolf abu ali -----went into churches and had tea with catholic clerics


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I guess all Muslims like Sherri are into this martyr shtick so that these so-called martyrs will get their 72 virgins.  What better thing to look forward too?  I wonder if Sherri thinks there are 72 virgin studs up there for her when the time comes?  Meanwhile, I think the Buddhist monks who set themselves on fire to protest the occupation of Tibet by China (and, Sherri, Hamas says there is no occupation in Gaza) are actually more humane since they only harm themselves and no innocent others like Sherri's friendly homicide and car bombers do.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> from sherri>>>
> 
> Hossfly,
> 
> ...


Of course her lingo gives her away.  That is why she reminds me of the young women who belong to the Muslim Student Association on our campuses.  Lots of Muslims in California where Sherri lives.  Meanwhile, how would she like us to say (since there are Americans of all backgrounds wondering why it hasn't happened) if we said Gaza should be made into one big parking lot.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Leave sherri alone----SHE IS BEREFT OF HER BELOVED  MURDERING PIG----
    she is in MOURNING         how can she go on without the opportunity to celebrate
    more BUS BOMBINGS ----such a lucky girl------her heros do not just slit
    a single throat-----they go for BUS LOADS OF VICTIMS TO DELIGHT HER


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Only sick people would defend these actions. 

This tells us Israel only speaks with violence and murder. 

Un-called for attacks, a senior citizen killed, and 3 children. One 11 months of age. 

No one stands with Israel. Only a few coward Jewish leaders back them up. And of course the American Adminstration.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Now it's 13 killed. 

I don't care anymore, 

These people need a 100 sucicide bombers that each need to take out a 100 Israelis and teach these criminals a lesson.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had it with this crap!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

15 killed, 118 wounded in Gaza. 

These psychotic Israeli leaders all need to be assassinated.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

On Nov 7, just 10 hours after Obama was reelected, Ehud Barak went on the radio and said the Palestinian UN bid had to be delayed "immediately." 

Israeli Apartheid is facing an existential threat and something - anything - had to be done. Yep - time to price-tag Gaza

The next day a Palestinian child was dead, killed in Gaza by invading Israeli forces. 

That news has been erased from the narrative rapidly developing over the last 72 hours.

On Nov 8 - acting for this purpose - Israel attacked Gaza with tanks and sparked off a planned new round of violence when a 13-year-old Palestinian (Hameed Doqqa) was killed by an Israeli helicopter. 

Voila! - the Palestinian response has produced for the Israelis as a PR-friendly casus belli to "prepare international public opinion for an Israeli operation in Gaza."&#8221;


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

On January 4, 2009, Israeli planes hit the A-Raeiya Medical Center and its mobile clinics, without warning, causing damages of $800,000. The center, which served 100 patients a day, was clearly marked as a medical facility and was located in the middle of a residential area, with no government or military facilities are nearby.[47]

On January 11, Israeli forces "completely destroyed" a clinic run by Catholic relief group Caritas in al-Meghazi, also damaging 20 nearby homes in the attack.[55]

The following day, a mother and infant clinic run by Christian Aid and the Near East Council of Churches was destroyed by Israeli jets,[56]

Israeli forces also attacked and damaged Danish mobile health clinics, prompting the Danish Foreign Ministry to consider demanding compensation from Israel.[64] Muhammad Ramadan of the ICRC testified to Physicians for Human Rights-Israel (PHP-I) that his ambulance, clearly marked with ICRC symbols was shot at by a tank despite coordination with the IDF.[47


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Now a senior police official in Gaza was assassinated. 

Israel is a psychotic country. Psychotic behavior.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> On Nov 7, just 10 hours after Obama was reelected, Ehud Barak went on the radio and said the Palestinian UN bid had to be delayed "immediately."
> 
> Israeli Apartheid is facing an existential threat and something - anything - had to be done. Yep - time to price-tag Gaza
> 
> ...




It sucks when the scum hide behind women and children.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^^^^

Kid playing soccer in a open field with several other friends somehow is being taken advantage of.

This Jewish mentality is what made Hitler kill them. 

They just don't understand.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

100 attacks on Gaza by now.: Israel 

This is a war commited by Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Kid playing soccer in a open field with several other friends somehow is being taken advantage of.
> 
> ...



You losing it son.... Your so-called leaders are screwing you nobody else


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't imagine how much fear the Palestinian community in Gaza is feeling with a sick military targeting the tiny city with heaviest means possible. 

Cowards. Always bombing a defenseless population like I predicted, a while back, they will never hit Iran or Hezbollah, only Gaza. 

These people started the war. Make God's curse be on them.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



You're on ignore. Keep saying stupid things.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I can't imagine how much fear the Palestinian community in Gaza is feeling with a sick military targeting the tiny city with heaviest means possible.
> 
> Cowards. Always bombing a defenseless population like I predicted, a while back, they will never hit Iran or Hezbollah, only Gaza.
> 
> These people started the war. Make God's curse be on them.








"allahbedammed it's hot down here"​


...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

This is good enough for two threads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAzGjzyXGLI]Israeli Airforce Kills Top Hamas Commander Ahmed Al-Jabari - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Actually Netanyahu and Barak will be in the pits of hell for murdering 5 children and a 65 year old today. 

You can say what you want in this world. 

But when God's judgement is here, you and the Israeli criminals are gonna be in hell together.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Actually Netanyahu and Barak will be in the pits of hell for murdering 5 children and a 65 year old today.
> 
> You can say what you want in this world.
> 
> But when God's judgement is here, you and the Israeli criminals are gonna be in hell together.



 Israel should have never pulled out of Gaza, there was stability there then now look at it


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Netanyahu and Barak will be in the pits of hell for murdering 5 children and a 65 year old today.
> ...



No there wasn't, are you retarded? 

Seriously you keep making stupid comments. 

No offense, but I was there for almost a year when Israel was there. 

You're totally wrong. 

Israel always starts escalations near their elections. 

God hates that criminal behavior.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Lame dodge.


Ain't no dodge, dumbass!  You just don't have the grey matter to follow a conversation. Let's recap how it developed.

After this idiot, said this...


> _Originally Posted by *toomuchtime_*
> People should be worried about Gaza because despite its continued provocations, *Hamas has not built any bomb shelters or installed any air raid alarms*_


I responded with this...



loinboy said:


> That's because the Israeli's will not allow cement to be imported into Gaza, you fuckin' dolt!


Because you need cement to build shelters.

Then you come flying in out of left field in all your incoherent glory, with this little jewel...





SAYIT said:


> Really? How do those poor poor Gazans get rocket building materials, Fuctard?


We weren't talking about rockets, junior, we were talking about bomb shelters.

But being the nice guy as I am, I tried to give you a hint...


loinboy said:


> They don't make cement rockets!
> 
> Maybe in the Legoland you live in, but not on planet earth.


 that your response was a tad off topic, to save you from forum embarrassment.

But instead of realizing you're a taco short of a combo plate, you doubled-down and went commando... 





SAYIT said:


> Lame dodge.


 thinking you could bullshit your way through this.

But you couldn't, got shot down in flames and now must assume the position.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Loinie:  it's 'Fucktard'


I hate to break it to you, *MHB*, but I wasn't the one using that word.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Good morning, I just woke up again.

minutes ago, alarm in Kiryat Malachi and Ashdod, Israeli civilians hurt, from fallings in Be'er Tuvia.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

8:32 Code red in Yavne, Ashdod, Hof Ashkelon


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Irom dome in Ashdod!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush, I don't think people care about Israelis who might suffer from a little "schock"(act scared in front of cameras).

What matters are the 120+ wounded Palestinians hurt in Gaza. 

And over 16 killed. 

Israel started this escalation.


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 15, 2012)

we are sick of your lies .. ! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLBvf48hN9o]Prime Minister Erdogan condemns Israeli raid on Gaza aid ship ENGLISH SUBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

8:34 code red Eshkol


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

May Turkey help the situation.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

4 Israeli civilians hurt in Ashdod and Kiryan Malachi. One seriously injured.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush the average viewer doesn't get what code red: numbers...are. 

We are aware rockets are being fired in response to the 100 attacks by Israel on Gaza, also on infrastructure.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> It sucks when the scum hide behind women and children.


You're calling IOF soldiers scum?

All because of their use of _*"Johnnies"?*_

That's a little harsh, doncha think?



> _*Testimony 1  Human Shield*
> 
> People are called* Johnnie.* Theyre Palestinian civilians in Gaza neighborhoods. In checking out houses, *we send the neighbor in, the Johnnie, and if there are armed men inside*...
> 
> ...


That last one is pretty rich.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> May Turkey help the situation.



Turkey has no place in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict anymore.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush the average viewer doesn't get what code red: numbers...are.
> 
> We are aware rockets are being fired in response to the 100 attacks by Israel on Gaza, also on infrastructure.



IDF is not in Gaza now.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

at least five more seriously injured when a rocket hits a Yeshiva in Ashdod.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Loinie:  it's 'Fucktard'
> ...



So I see.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 4 Israeli civilians hurt in Ashdod and Kiryan Malachi. One seriously injured.


But not one Israeli has died as a result of rocket fire in the last year.

*Hey, what do Israeli soldiers do when they get bored? *
_They go over to the West Bank & the Gaza Strip and get stoned. _

Two Jewish businessmen meet in the street. &#8220;Oy, Abraham, I m sorry to hear about that fire at your warehouse&#8221;. 
&#8220;Ssh!&#8221; hisses the other, &#8220;It&#8217;s not till next week&#8221;.​


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush the average viewer doesn't get what code red: numbers...are.
> ...



They're all over Gaza. And they assassinated two military officials and a police security official. 

I Hope you weren't making that as an excuse. 

Rockets are in response to these cruel attacks.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Loinie, what blogstain si that spewage of yours coming from?  I notice you still haven't cited it or linked to the original - so to me it doesn't exist.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

"But not one Israeli has died as a result of rocket fire in the last year."

My understanding is that at least one boy did die - but it does not matter.  It is an act of war to shoot into another nation.  So you claim about Israeli incursions into Gaza, then so it is with the rockets FROM Gaza.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You're more than welcome to give information, I opened this thread to do just that. right now I'm listening to the redio and media, I have no clue of the Gaza happenings, but only in my district. Just because you think no one should care doesn't mean I should not say what's going on. It happenes as we speak and I hear it all outside.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

3 killed in Kiryat Malachi.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No one understands your posts, this isn't an Israeli forum warning people of Israeli cities.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 3 killed in Kiryat Malachi.



That's Gaza? Hebrew for Gaza city?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

In Kiryat Malachi, besides the killed and many wounded, a building crashed, people are trapped inside.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> So I see.


Not a problem. 

 I think we've all been there, done that.

*How is Christmas celebrated in a Jewish home?* 
_They put parking meters on the roof! _


*How do you stop a taliban tank?* 
_Shoot the Guy Pushing it. _

​


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Bullshit. Give us a link. Israeli media says two were lightly injured.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> In Kiryat Malachi, besides the killed and many wounded, a building crashed, people are trapped inside.



What does a building crash have anything to do with this?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Loinie, what blogstain si that spewage of yours coming from?  I notice you still haven't cited it or linked to the original - so to me it doesn't exist.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > In Kiryat Malachi, besides the killed and many wounded, a building crashed, people are trapped inside.
> ...



Because the rocket kind of blew it up.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Bullshit. If that's true. God bless, it's time for revenge finally. Gods miracle will send these criminals to hell fire.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

official. 3 killed in the last attack.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Rain of rockets in the Lachish Area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> My understanding is that at least one boy did die - but it does not matter.


No, it does matter and things like that should not happen.




MHunterB said:


> It is an act of war to shoot into another nation.


No, that's a war crime.  An act of war, is murdering members of other governments, to collectively punish its population.



MHunterB said:


> So you claim about Israeli incursions into Gaza, then so it is with the rockets FROM Gaza.


The rockets are in response to the incursions in Gaza.

Firing rockets into Israel is bad, but randomly shooting Palestinian fisherman and farmers on a regular basis, is just mean.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> official. 3 killed in the last attack.



All I see is 3 wounded. But I'm glad Israelis finally feel the pain. 

Especially considering what's about to happen in Gaza. 

And the IDF is warning people to leave areas in Gaza. 

More people will be murdered. 

Israelis need to be killed too, to understand what war does, except the Haaretz reporters, they should live and be proud of their work, also the peace activists.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

infant seriously injured in the last attack.

Explosions sounds all over Netivot, Ashdod, and Be'er Sheva.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the IDF to admit their troops in the Jeep were killed. Not just wounded.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> infant seriously injured in the last attack.
> 
> Explosions sounds all over Netivot, Ashdod, and Be'er Sheva.



Infants hurt is never good, a infant was burned in Gaza. 

11 month old infant was murdered.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > official. 3 killed in the last attack.
> ...



I don't wish for civilians to get hurt any place.

It's sad that you have such anger towards civilians and wishing them harm.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > infant seriously injured in the last attack.
> ...



I heard of that, I said yesterday that we have no joy hearing of dead children.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^ damage done in Gaza from Israeli attacks.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Most people in the south are new people, settlers, when the IDF is ransacking Gaza and killing everybody and bombing the whole place. 

The same needs to be done back. 

You can't just stand idle to a sick, psychotic military and government that bomb your city on a daily basis. 

Hopefully many IDF troops will get targeted on the border. Those criminals need to go to Hell.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Those photos are from yesterday, right?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israel blocks journalists from entering Gaza | Maan News Agency


BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- Israeli authorities are preventing foreign journalists from entering the Gaza Strip despite promises the Erez crossing would be open Thursday.

An email sent to foreign reporters from the Government Press Office said that "following an assessment of the situation & decision by GOC southern command, Erez crossing will be open to journalists with valid GPO cards, subject to their signing a waiver at the crossing." 

Nevertheless reporters trying to enter Gaza early Thursday were not being let inside. Journalists stuck at the crossing said it might have been closed due to rocket fire in the vicinity. 

During Israel's Cast Lead offensive that began in December 2008, foreign media were banned from entering the Gaza Strip under directives from the army and former GPO head.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas could not expect us to hold our peace when over 300 rockets were fired at civilians in less than 72 hours.

Hamas knew this will come.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Those photos are from yesterday, right?



Over in Israel it would be yesterday, but the first two are from today.

Here in America it's all today for me.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

This is not true, what you said, at ALL!

Most people in southerner Kibbutzim are people who had fields inherited to them by families, our family lived in Be'er Sheva for decades. so many others I know.

Where did you get the silly idea that most southerners are "new"? not true.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

*You can't just stand idle to a sick, psychotic military and government that bomb your city on a daily basis. *- you said.

I could not agree more. That is the very same reason Israel began this operation in the first place.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hamas did know Israel would eventually launch a offensive regardless if there was peace or no peace. 

They said they would sooner or later invade Gaza. 

This is Israel's fault. Hamas has fired about 90 rockets that weren't intercepted. 

But Israel deserves all of it. 

They started this ferocious assault. 

And God will make more miracles with these rockets and more Israelis will die.

God does justice, he knows Israel is an aggressor, and he will make them suffer.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> This is not true, what you said, at ALL!
> 
> Most people in southerner Kibbutzim are people who had fields inherited to them by families, our family lived in Be'er Sheva for decades. so many others I know.
> 
> Where did you get the silly idea that most southerners are "new"? not true.



Exactly, very few decades, those are the old ones, the new ones are settlers. 

They are not innocent people.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> *You can't just stand idle to a sick, psychotic military and government that bomb your city on a daily basis. *- you said.
> 
> I could not agree more. That is the very same reason Israel began this operation in the first place.



No. They went in for "deterrence" , due to the "advanced" Cold War weapons Gaza militants obtained. 

Israel always strikes Gaza to test weapons, murder innocents, elections, and show of force.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Actually Netanyahu and Barak will be in the pits of hell for murdering 5 children and a 65 year old today.
> 
> You can say what you want in this world.
> 
> But when God's judgement is here, you and the Israeli criminals are gonna be in hell together.


Stop yer whining asshole. The missile shooting terrorist leader had it coming. Israel will take these animals out one by one. Count on it.  One way ticket to hell.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Netanyahu and Barak will be in the pits of hell for murdering 5 children and a 65 year old today.
> ...



You're a Zionist terrorist that's gonna burn in hell, why should I care what you say? You're on ignore.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL, Roudy goes against his own beliefs. I thought Jews don't believe in a "Hell". So all the Hamas are going to Heaven.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *You can't just stand idle to a sick, psychotic military and government that bomb your city on a daily basis. *- you said.
> ...


The moral of the story is you fuck with Israel you will get your ass torched. 

You like a torch up your anus, don't you Ahmed bin BecauseKnowsJackshit?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Wa wa wa!  Look how this Muslim donkey weeps for a terrorist thug. Very entertaining.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israel still continues its fereicious assault, who knows what's still to come. May God send that terror state an earthquake that would take Netanyahu, Barak, and the whole IDF with it. Amen.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> LOL, Roudy goes against his own beliefs. I thought Jews don't believe in a "Hell". So all the Hamas are going to Heaven.


If heaven is the place where you get fucked by 72 homosexual donkeys for eternity while sucking dick, yes.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > This is not true, what you said, at ALL!
> ...



what "settlers" do you refer to?

The same ones who were expelled from Gush Katif for a fake "peace"??

Sorry, but those settlers are up north no Nitzanim, not in my area.

Again, you're mistaken.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *You can't just stand idle to a sick, psychotic military and government that bomb your city on a daily basis. *- you said.
> ...



If they harm innocent Israeli civilians, they have to pay the price. That's how it is. Sadly that civilians have to die in order for Hamas to fall.

Those who think that Israel should just sit back and watch its civilians get bombed, are in for a shocking surprise.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Israel still continues its fereicious assault, who knows what's still to come. May God send that terror state an earthquake that would take Netanyahu, Barak, and the whole IDF with it. Amen.


Tissue?  Stiff sniff, it was really "fereicious" wasn't it?  I'm like weeping, *from laughing* that is.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Israel still continues its fereicious assault, who knows what's still to come. May God send that terror state an earthquake that would take Netanyahu, Barak, and the whole IDF with it. Amen.



I will with your people the same thing you wish to mine.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe you should go join your fellow jihadists in their "struggle" against the Zionists?  Yallah Kalb, heywan, rooh men hon! Kharab deenek!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

"Don't cry for me....GAZA-TINA"

"I shot the missiles...you torched my car"


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

The happenings in Kiryat Malachi: 3 Israeli civilians killed, to men and a woman, at their 30's. Besides, an 8 months old baby girl, another infant boy, and a 4 year old child badly hurt. Besides them, at least 3 more badly injured.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Godboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 20:57- Alarm in Be'er Sheva



I feel bad for you. Youre just stuck in the middle. 

I have 2 questions, and neither of them come from a place of anger. All i ask for is your honest answer. Do you regret that Hamas was elected? Do you think your government (hamas) should be shooting rockets into Israeli neighborhoods, thereby provoking the inevitable response from Israel?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

It is not me who you should ask that question


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## eots (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



you mean the like parents of the murdered children ?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

eots said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Were they Jihadists or civilians?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Air-strike in Zeitun.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

0958 zulu time

code amber.
detected a faint odor of gas. woke with a start.
realised it was a bit of flatulence left over from the earlier bomb run.
must not eat beans for dinner on cold nights aand sleep with covers over my head.
withhdrew alert.
seal out.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Gaza LIVE &mdash; RT On air


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Zeitun, minutes ago


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

http://rt.com/on-air/gaza-violence-hamas-israel/


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> On January 4, 2009, Israeli planes hit the A-Raeiya Medical Center and its mobile clinics, without warning, causing damages of $800,000. The center, which served 100 patients a day, was clearly marked as a medical facility and was located in the middle of a residential area, with no government or military facilities are nearby.[47]
> 
> On January 11, Israeli forces "completely destroyed" a clinic run by Catholic relief group Caritas in al-Meghazi, also damaging 20 nearby homes in the attack.[55]
> 
> ...



I can see you are understandably upset and while your source appears to be Wiki it is still incumbent on you to credit your sources.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Kid playing soccer in a open field with several other friends somehow is being taken advantage of.
> 
> ...



That kind of talk makes you sound like a Nazi. Are you a Nazi?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I can't imagine how much fear the Palestinian community in Gaza is feeling with a sick military targeting the tiny city with heaviest means possible.
> 
> Cowards. Always bombing a defenseless population like I predicted, a while back, they will never hit Iran or Hezbollah, only Gaza.
> 
> These people started the war. Make God's curse be on them.



Israel has targeted Hezbollah and neither they nor the Iranians have been firing rockets into Israel.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Good morning, I just woke up again.
> 
> minutes ago, alarm in Kiryat Malachi and Ashdod, Israeli civilians hurt, from fallings in Be'er Tuvia.


 

Hi Lipush, welcome back.  Hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lame dodge.
> ...



Since this is all a bit over your (pin)head I will simplify:
Hamas manages to "import" what they need to build their rockets.
Why can't they also smuggle in concrete to build shelters (cement is an additive sometimes added to concrete).


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Loinie:  it's 'Fucktard'
> ...



Since it's not really a word, what's the difference how I spell it, Phuktard? You got my meaning, right?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Quit trying to speak from a victims point of view, or else you're really gonna piss me off.

Israel started this murdering campaign no question about it.

No, you can't just decide to bomb any Palestinian government every time you feel like it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Since it's not really a word, what's the difference how I spell it, Phuktard? You got my meaning, right?


Made sense to me.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



Nope, I can't handle cocky people at times like this. Deal with it.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Rocket and mortar fire preceded the current IDF operation to weed out your terror-rat buds, Princess.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Since this is all a bit over your (pin)head I will simplify:
> Hamas manages to "import" what they need to build their rockets.
> Why can't they also smuggle in concrete to build shelters (cement is an additive sometimes added to concrete).


Sorry, once you're out of the closet, you can't go back.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

I undertand Lipush's posts just fine.
Stop pretending to speak for everyone.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No, you're speaking of the previous events where a boy got attacked, and helicopter gunships attacked Gaza.

Palestinians responded by hitting an Israeli military target invading the border. 

And Israel killed 4 civilians right away. 

Palestinians respond with what they can.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that at least one boy did die - but it does not matter.
> ...



It's an act of war and a war crime, Princess.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Yeah, because you're a fucking Israeli, I understand them too, some people may not.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Rocket and mortar fire preceded the current IDF operation to weed out your terror-rat buds, Princess.


And the 45 year occupation and illegal/immoral blockade of Gaza, preceded that.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

there is lots of  PRECEDING    crotch boy-----the rapist dog----of mecca   attacked and pillaged and murdered and raped  in Yathrib even before that -------and more than a billion lick his ass for doing so


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Lipush posts are very valuable to all of us who have relatives in israel   ----now under attack by islamo nazi pigs


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Israel still continues its fereicious assault, who knows what's still to come. May God send that terror state an earthquake that would take Netanyahu, Barak, and the whole IDF with it. Amen.
> ...


No, you're claiming something far worse, with all this talk about the Samson Option.

Because I tell you this, that level of crazy talk, would justify a pre-emptive nuclear strike on Israel, until you're just one, big, glowing in the dark, parking lot.

There's nothing more dangerous on this planet, than a country with nuclear weapons and their leaders thinking like a 2 year old.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamas says it fired at terror aviv.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Danon hacked after he petitions t... JPost - Diplomacy & Politics

Ha Ha Ha! Danon you sick fuck. You got hacked for promoting genocide you Zionist asshole.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> &#x202b;
> 
> Hamas says it fired at terror aviv.



Of course they did----the islamo nazi pigs love to fire on purely civilian places ----hoping to murder infants so their perverted slut  women can DANCE and ULULATE AND FART


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Were they Jihadists or civilians?


Israel makes no distinction between the two.  Everyone is treated as a terrorist.  Men, women, children, the elderly, people holding white flags, people cowering in their homes, people fishing, people farming, etc., everyone.



> _*Testimony 50 &#8211; Rules of Engagement*
> 
> *All Palestinians were suspects, so even ones waving white flags were shot. * Orders were to shoot at everyone, &#8220;even an old woman &#8211; take them down.&#8221; _


Israeli's who are appauled by this, will always have my respect; those that attempt to defend this policy, can go to hell!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Miracle, when Hamas militant was killed, he somehow got his final prayer finger up.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

Oh dear.  I thought we'd got past this paranoia of yours.  I'm not Jewish and I'm not an Israeli.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> It's an act of war and a war crime, Princess.


An act of war, is the one who initiates the violence and in this case, it's Israel. They have been laying seize to Gaza, ever since Hamas was elected.  To collectively punish an entire population of people, just because you didn't like the results of their election, is pretty sick in the head!

THAT, is the act of war.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush, was anything fired at tel aviv? 

Did they intercept it? 

Why is there a video of a launch. That doesn't sound like a grad.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Do you realise how evil you are to believe its evil of someone else to be concerned about Jewish people getting hurt?


Accept that most of those people concernced with Jewish people getting hurt, could care less about Palestinian people getting hurt. 

 So you're half good/half evil.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

*Two Arabs boarded a shuttle out of Washington for New York.* One sat in the window seat, the other in the middle seat.* Just before takeoff a fat, little Israeli guy got on and took the aisle seat next to the Arabs. *He kicked off his shoes, wiggled his toes and was settling in when the Arab in the window seat said, I think I ll go up and get a coke. No problem, said the Israeli. I ll get it for you. While he was gone, the Arab picked up the Israelis shoe and spit in it. When the Israeli returned with the coke, the other Arab said, That looks good. I think I ll have one too. Again, the Israeli obligingly went to fetch it, and while he is gone the Arab other picked up the other shoe and spit in it. The Israeli returned with the coke, and they all sat back and enjoyed the short flight to New York. As the plane was landing the Israeli slipped his feet into his shoes and knew immediately what had happened. How long must this go on? he asked. This enmity between our peoples.. this hatred this animosity this spitting in shoes and peeing in cokes?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

The gazan baby murderers who are so delighted to murder israeli babies that -----they even murder their own-----do not need  CEMENT---to make shelters------a bomb shelter that can save the lives of children can be as simple as a HOLE IN THE GROUND        The pimps and sluts who are parents to the unfortunate children could do it with soup spoons    .    FURTHERMORE----they already have    ELABORATELY CONSTRUCTED    tunnels  right into egypt-----any kid they wanted to save could simply be walked into egypt.     or the kids could be stored in the tunnels during the fighting------

for the record----most  Israeli  "shelters"    are not   elaborate cement structures------householders make their own----or sometimes the basement of a building is the "shelter"

During the 2006   war with Lebanon----Nus Kharah allah  stored himself in  one of many  STEEL WALLED FORTRESSES----built into the mountainsides between Lebanon and syria-----none of the kids in the arena of war HE CREATED----were helped out of NUS KHARAH ALLAH's war in any way-----that is the islamo nazi  CREED     let the kids die


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Do you thing Israel wants this? All people want is to be able to live their lives, but it can't happen with these muslim nutjobs


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah of course Israel wants this and did this.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Anonymous hacked Israel's foriegn ministry website LOL.

That's awesome.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realise how evil you are to believe its evil of someone else to be concerned about Jewish people getting hurt?
> ...



Bull....you're a clueless idiot


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hdqBGfyBdE&feature=related]Big-hearted Israeli Doctors Save Arab Children - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5wG6SQ_FHg]Palestina Jerusalem clinic puts conflict to one side and saves lives - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realise how evil you are to believe its evil of someone else to be concerned about Jewish people getting hurt?
> ...


 

Wrong again, groinboy.  I expressed my concern for innocents on both sides and Bcoz said I am evil to be concerned for Jewish (he even forgot to say Israeli) people.  Geddit?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The Lipush posts are very valuable to all of us who have relatives in israel ----now under attack by islamo nazi pigs


 
I hope your relatives and friends are OK, Irose.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Yeah of course Israel wants this and did this.



So they left Gaza...forcibly removed all the Jews there just so they could have more war?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



You express concern for everyone in Israel meaning the criminals who launched this assault. 

We know you want Gaza burned down and you're bigoted. 

Your view is a criminal view, the truth is Israel is responsible for everything that happened in the past 24 hours.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah of course Israel wants this and did this.
> ...



You act as if Gaza was a Jewish city. It was an occupied city with illegal settlers--about 8,000 of them. And the rest were military forces. 

Gaza was an occupied territory. They had to leave sooner or later. 

And they sanctioned Gaza and made restrictions right away.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Egypt's hospitals are preparing for the wounded in Gaza. Thanks Egypt.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


 
Whatever.  Have it your way.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



So you didn't answer the question....Gaza was a test case, to see if the Arabs there could make something of that place, to live in peace they could not.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am impressed   'because'   this is a FIRST       no doubt  MORSI is a real live  SAINT        lets see what he has up his sleeve.    I am also delighted since it will take pressure off the Israeli hosptals and -------that  slut with a bomb on her belly  "PREGNANCY"  thing     that  the whores of gaza were using for a time


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

New Israeli airstrike in Gaza City, 6 injured | Maan News Agency


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Dude, who are you joking man? Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Jroc (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



 So you have no answer...because you're blind you praise Hamas and they kill their own...sad


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I said already if I see ignorance I won't respond to it. You know you're statement made no sense. And you know it's crap. When you say reasonable things, ill respond.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Anonymous hacked Israel's foriegn ministry website LOL.
> 
> That's awesome.



Just FYI, Anonymous also hacked my kids' summer camp's website this past August and threatened American children. I don't find them to be anything to be proud of.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush -- thank you for the updates. My family is in J'lem and around there but my thoughts are also with you and yours. I have former students in &#1510;&#1492;"&#1500; and I worry about them as well. &#1492;' &#1497;&#1513;&#1502;&#1466;&#1512;

BIK -- I feel that the innocent civilians in the strip are not being served by the Hamas government and are being used by various factions as pawns in a very dangerous game. My thoughts go out to those caught in the middle, no matter which side of border they are on.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous hacked Israel's foriegn ministry website LOL.
> ...



Link?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> Lipush -- thank you for the updates. My family is in J'lem and around there but my thoughts are also with you and yours. I have former students in &#1510;&#1492;"&#1500; and I worry about them as well. &#1492;' &#1497;&#1513;&#1502;&#1466;&#1512;
> 
> BIK -- I feel that the innocent civilians in the strip are not being served by the Hamas government and are being used by various factions as pawns in a very dangerous game. My thoughts go out to those caught in the middle, no matter which side of border they are on.



No fucking body is used by fucking anybody.

Quit spewing that shit over and over again. 

Hamas is responding to Israel's criminal acts.

Israel is 100% responsible for this escalation.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not just about civilians. I stand for the Palestinian soldiers as well. 

Hamas I greatly appreciate your efforts to defend the Palestinian people and your sacrifices you've made to stand for our honor. This crime won't go without a response. 

Habibi Ahmed RIP. May God help the Palestinians in Gaza.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



the local press downplayed it but it is on the Anonymous facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=342221079197770&id=134030470016833

I saved screen shots of the hacking. It named names of Americans. If this is OK with you, just say so. You might, then, be overjoyed to read about the attacks on the camp 15 miles away ( Jewish Summer Campers 'Terrorized' in Pennsylvania - ABC News )


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

People, I know that Israel will go on a rampage pretty soon, so when you see my disappointment. Take that in consideration. 

They will launch a war anytime this week and kill thousands again. 

And I lost 5 cousins in the last war.

I won't be surprised if I lose more this time.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



They didn't threaten American children. 

And the second link has nothing to do with the hacking group. Those were a few angry rednecks.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Another 18 month old baby killed in Gaza, also a 52 year old man found under rubble.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

150 wounded now, over a 100 Israeli airstrikes over the 24 hour period.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


so when a parent sees attacks on an ideology and violent pictures with the closing "expect us" that parent shouldn't see that as a threat to his child's well being.

do you have any children?

the second link is to an attack on a camp 15 miles away. no doubt it had nothing to do with any anti-jewish or israel feeling. It was just rednecks angry over...um...what was it again?


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

Sept 12, 2005. 2 qassam rockets fired into Israel from Gaza. Would someone tell me what that was "in response" to?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH54mvKvYgc]Burned Palestine girl in Israel&#39;s Attack On Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



You have no links or reports. 

And I know they attacked the summer camp because they don't like jews. Idiot. That's why I said they're angry rednecks.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...


Nazi IslamoNazi shame shit

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I'm not just about civilians. I stand for the Palestinian soldiers as well.
> 
> Hamas I greatly appreciate your efforts to defend the Palestinian people and your sacrifices you've made to stand for our honor. This crime won't go without a response.
> 
> Habibi Ahmed RIP. May God help the Palestinians in Gaza.


Speaking of soldiers, is your regiment all geared up to go over the top? As the Regimental commander are you going to be leading the charge? Tally Ho!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Were they Jihadists or civilians?
> ...


Moral of the story. Don't piss the Israelis off.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Miracle, when Hamas militant was killed, he somehow got his final prayer finger up.


No, his finger was intact because it went right up his ass.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


you are right. i have no links or reports. Other than the link to the Anonymous page which admits it. I guess they are liars and the whole event that they tout on multiple pages never happened. Keep admiring Anonymous. You have just called them liars.

And I'm glad that you recognize that actual violence against American children happened because people are against Jews. Now, maybe you can see why the statement "expect us" which came right at the same time as violence against Jews is a problem. Maybe you can see it. Maybe you just don't want to.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah of course Israel wants this and did this.
> ...



Man is not free unless government is limited.Ronald Reagan 

"Some people like Jews and some do not; but no thoughtful man can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and the most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world." `Winston S. Churchill, 1920 

nice sig line there, dualie, but you may want to take that rag on the right of my flag and put it on the left side at least...

(GRAPHIC OF AMERICAN FLAG ON THE LEFT AND ISRAELI FLAG ON RIGHT)

"No other flag or pennant should be placed above or, if on the same level, to the right of the flag of the United States of America."

now, i have, in the past defended the rights of people to hold dual citisenship and all; and  i have never really entered in depth to the discussion when people were accusing people of being dualies, but i think you meet the qualifications of being the kind of "dualie." of whom people have so severely criticised...

this message board is called "The United States Message Board". now, i don't really want that israeli rag flying next to mine, but if you must do so, at least do it properly and put the israeli flag on the left.

flag etiquette...

"No other flag or pennant should be placed above or, if on the same level, to the right of the flag of the United States of America..."

Flag Code | The American Legion

some of us have fought for and some of us have had friends who died for what that flag stands for and while i would defend the right that allows you to disrespect that flad and those men and women, that same right allows me to call you a "fucking asshole dualie."

move it, jew. fuckin' dualie.

(p.s. and just so you know, those little irish american flag pins that people wear, they do make them with the american flag on the right and most of the true irish men and women i know who wear those...most don't...wear the ones with the american flag on the right.)


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > It's an act of war and a war crime, Princess.
> ...


There is no "siege" on Gaza, that's just made up shit to justify Hamas animals shooting rockets at Israel.   There is a blockade and inspection of goods to make sure weapons do t get in.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

We have a PSTD old man who was bullied when he was younger, make foolish posts. He's on ignore.

So is the other Zionist that uses vile terms to attack Gentiles who are Pro Palestinian. He's on ignore. 

They probably private messaged each other to go and spam hateful nonsense. 

No will divert from criminal Israel. I won't let it happen.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



Like I said show me the link. 

And you're putting words in my mouth and projecting like a paranoid Zionist. You're on ignore until you quit projecting.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> *Two Arabs boarded a shuttle out of Washington for New York.* One sat in the window seat, the other in the middle seat.* Just before takeoff a fat, little Israeli guy got on and took the aisle seat next to the Arabs. *He kicked off his shoes, wiggled his toes and was settling in when the Arab in the window seat said, I think I ll go up and get a coke. No problem, said the Israeli. I ll get it for you. While he was gone, the Arab picked up the Israelis shoe and spit in it. When the Israeli returned with the coke, the other Arab said, That looks good. I think I ll have one too. Again, the Israeli obligingly went to fetch it, and while he is gone the Arab other picked up the other shoe and spit in it. The Israeli returned with the coke, and they all sat back and enjoyed the short flight to New York. As the plane was landing the Israeli slipped his feet into his shoes and knew immediately what had happened. How long must this go on? he asked. This enmity between our peoples.. this hatred this animosity this spitting in shoes and peeing in cokes?


Old one.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Roudy we aren't animals for you to come here and act like you own us and we serve you. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4xMHVSZLyU]Rabbi Ovadia Yosef: Gentiles exist only to serve Jews - YouTube[/ame]

Facts are Israel started a massacre on the Palestinians and killed babies and infants. 

And you're a criminal who's gonna burn in hell.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I did show you the link. And you checked it. And you responded to its content. So...um...yeah.

One more silly question -- maybe I don't understand this whole "ignore" thing, but how will you know that I have stopped "projecting" (a word which you are using incorrectly) if you have me on ignore?

Of course, if you respond to this, it shows I'm not on ignore which would be even more problematic as it would call your resolve into question.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



That's not a link. Anyone could have made a Facebook page. Show me a report of your claims.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I'm not just about civilians. I stand for the Palestinian soldiers as well.
> 
> Hamas I greatly appreciate your efforts to defend the Palestinian people and your sacrifices you've made to stand for our honor. This crime won't go without a response.
> 
> Habibi Ahmed RIP. May God help the Palestinians in Gaza.


 

They don't defend the palestinian people they endanger them every single day and put them in harms way every opportunity they get.
And your support for a school bus targetting terrorist is noted.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israel is still bombing Gaza and massacring people.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not just about civilians. I stand for the Palestinian soldiers as well.
> ...



Military bus was right next to it. It's the fault of the IDF for using settler teenagers as human shields and driving them next to a IDF bus full of troops taking them near the border and teaching them that they will drop bombs on Gaza one day too. 

There's no such thing as a school bus patrolling the border you idiot. 

That being said, you're full of shit. Israel commits a massacre and a act of war and you act as if the everyone else is brainwashed fool. Hamas does defend it's people. Israel is a criminal state. 

You say any other retarded garbage again and you're on ignore.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


The American flag is in the correct position. It's on the right of the Israeli flag from it's view. The height of flags are when flying from poles, not as a standard.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israel now launched 200 airstrikes on Gaza. 

This is war commited by Israel.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Of course Israel goes in and damages all the infrastructure to always keep the Gazans on brink of collapse and to ruin their economy. 

Fucking criminals these people.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Put everybody on ignore and you'll be reading your diary on your own personal thread. Kewl!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

I see, so your beloved scummy terrorist targetting a school bus means Israel puts its children in harms way, but Hamas provoking military responses to its attacks and launching rockets from behind its women and children is a different thing altogether.  Way to go, Bcoz.
Now, what makes you think I care whether or not you put me on ignore?  
BTW, you've claimed you are putting so many people on ignore you are just going to end up talking to yourself. Lol .


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Protests in Jerusalem currently against the current operations.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



There's no such thing as a "school" bus patrolling a border.

If Gazans had send a school bus with a Hamas bus next to it patrolling the border, Israel would have shot and killed every child in the bus. 

You're nothing but a hypocrite and fool. 

Israeli troops were hurt in the attack, in response to a previous killing of Palestinians then. 

Don't try to deceive people.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

These Israeli scum claim Hamas is provoking a military response when Israel launches a war campaign and assassinates 3 officials and kills 3 children.

Jews, these people make you look miserable. Please some reasonable jews come here and make sense out of them.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a reason why Netanyahu called it the beginning of a major operation. 

It's a war that was planned long ago. 

You're sick!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

'because'    all militaries of a whole big file of ---POSSIBLE OPERATIONS for possible events------Israel is now responding to quite a bit of islamic shit that has taken place over weeks----no matter how many kids your nabi raped and murdered----that DOES NOT GIVE THE STINKING UMMAH  the "RIGHT"  to continue the program


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



so much for that whole "ignore" thing.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> There's a reason why Netanyahu called it the beginning of a major operation.
> 
> It's a war that was planned long ago.
> 
> You're sick!


 

It is you who is sick, Bcoz.  And whilst there are people like you who worship school bus attacking terrorist scum and who vote into government people who admit they want to obliterate their neighbours, there can never be peace.  Israel is never going to just lie down and die, when they say NEVER AGAIN they really do mean it.  Its time hamas and their supporters recognised that fact.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason why Netanyahu called it the beginning of a major operation.
> ...



Like I said, it's a road that only Israeli military uses, Hamas could not have known who was in the bus, they anticipated it was Israeli patrol troops. Because that road is only used for Israeli military.

And RIP to the teenager that was killed. They didn't target children. They couldn't see from that far. It's Israel's fault for putting children on a military road. 

The rest of the stuff you said was hilarious. Israel started this war campaign. They bear responsibitly for any response by Hamas. 

Israel didnt have their officials randomly assassinated. They killed Gaza officials and launched a wide operation. 

Don't play victim. The world will despise Israel more if they play victim.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> 'because'    all militaries of a whole big file of ---POSSIBLE OPERATIONS for possible events------Israel is now responding to quite a bit of islamic shit that has taken place over weeks----no matter how many kids your nabi raped and murdered----that DOES NOT GIVE THE STINKING UMMAH  the "RIGHT"  to continue the program



That's not a response. It always happens with an Israeli escalation near the elections. 

This has been planned for a while. It's shadowy. Israel has devastating power and they murder people in a ferocious way. Palestinians have every right to respond.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

This is what Anjelica stands for

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6B_yLQHJTw]Gaza Strip. 3 Year Old Child Pulled From The Rubble HORRIBLE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RIrtYDjjEw]Anonymous statement on todays attacks on gaza stripnov #op-israel _ #opfreedompalestine reloaded.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't forget the Gas in Gaza, Israel has their economy in interests for this as well. They deceive people.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

- What is known for now on the Israeli side: Early this morning, Grad missiles hitting the cities of Be'er Tuvia, Kiryat Malachi. Sadly, 4 civilians are killed in that incident, at least 9 are injured. out of the 9, there are: 8 months old baby, another 2 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. among the injured there are parents of two small girls, the girls were left under state care. They are to young to understand what happened.

-In Eshkol, there were 3 inured, on of them fighting for his life. in another incident in Eshkol, 2 more people were injured, as well

- Last night in Be'er sheva, a woman was injured by rocket splinters.

- In the last minutes, Alarms in Holon, Rishon Letzion, and (non officially known) Bat Yam. The falling was in Rishon Letzion area. Non harmed.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Israel still continues its fereicious assault, who knows what's still to come. May God send that terror state an earthquake that would take Netanyahu, Barak, and the whole IDF with it. Amen.
> ...



Lipush, BIK, I implore you:   do not let yourself forget who you are, even in this terrible time.  

 GOD doesn't wish His children to want harm for one another.

We were taught that, we believe in His Goodness.  


For all the rest of us sitting safe at home with none of our kin under fire:  Have a bit of compassion!!!   These are real people being hurt and dying, beloved of someone.  To reduce it all to 'this side is right:  that side is wrong'  is exactly what we each accuse the other of as the worst evil.

At least stop with the cheap shots and the vile "jokes"....


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 'because' all militaries of a whole big file of ---POSSIBLE OPERATIONS for possible events------Israel is now responding to quite a bit of islamic shit that has taken place over weeks----no matter how many kids your nabi raped and murdered----that DOES NOT GIVE THE STINKING UMMAH the "RIGHT" to continue the program
> ...


 

Why isn't your all omnipotent allah improving the lot of his people, the pals?  Why has he allowed Israel this 'devastating power' whilst denying it to the pals?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So all of this because you hate muslims? 

I don't even care anymore.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Don't forget the Gas in Gaza, Israel has their economy in interests for this as well. *They deceive people*.



Israel has their OWN offshore gas and oil fields, much more than they can develop.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I love how Lipush tries to give us a psychological description that some Israeli children were hurt. And that we should feel so bad for them.

All innocents don't deserve to be hurt, but, you people need to understand the circumstances.

There are over tens of children injured in Gaza and a few have been killed. 

As a result of Israeli operations.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

Eh?  I was interested in your view on this and I'm interested because several times on this thread alone you have pleaded with Allah to visit destruction on Israel via various means.  But no matter.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Gas in Gaza, Israel has their economy in interests for this as well. *They deceive people*.
> ...



And they want to drill in Gaza. They also take the offshore gas and oil of the Gaza coast.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Thank you. For the record, I understand he speaks out of anger. They have casualties. But so do we.

And with all do respect to this anger, BIK is not in line of fire, and his life is not under any risk.

I cannot say the same thing for myself. There is no reason whatsoever that I should put up with pickering and bashing from him. I do respect him and I know he can be very nice person to talk to. But right now I am truely not under the situation in which I can put up with his accusations. 

I started this thread to update, not to argue, and I'm sorry it got to this. Next time I will simply ignore those kinds of posts instead of commenting without thinking


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



Stop lying, I asked for a earthquake to kill Netanyahu and the rest of the IDF officials and killers.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I love how Lipush tries to give us a psychological description that some Israeli children were hurt. And that we should feel so bad for them.
> 
> All innocents don't deserve to be hurt, but, you people need to understand the circumstances.
> 
> ...



It is not psychological. It's simple information.

Palestinian media shows nonestop civilians getting hurt. If they are they should show this.

But when you say what you say completely ignoring Hamas' war crimes against Israel, you put a false picture infront of people's faces. I see it my obligation to balance it.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

17:52 Alarm in Be'er Sheva. I could hear the Iron Dome from my window. That was kinda cool


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Lipush tries to give us a psychological description that some Israeli children were hurt. And that we should feel so bad for them.
> ...



It's not a war crime to respond to a world power attempting to destroy your people and attack electricity and infrastructure. 

Hamas needs to send a message to Israelis they they are sick of Israel playing around with Gaza and testing their weapons and making the Palestinians live in fear all their life. Everyone is terrorized by Israel's actions in Gaza. 

Hamas is responding. Palestinian media shows all the attacks and injuries. Your military is attacking civilians and civilian infrastructure, truth hurts doesn't it.

Btw the international world can go fuck itself, they won't say anything against Israel. Most people are with the Palestinian people and many governments have denounced Israel's actions.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

2 qassam's on Sept 12, 2005 was a response to what exactly? Oh wait. I'm on ignore.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> 17:52 Alarm in Be'er Sheva. I could hear the Iron Dome from my window. That was kinda cool



Exactly, it's all cool, that's the point, people in Ashkolon are driving around like normal. I just seen live pictures. 

This is an aggressive nature by the IDF to give people in Gaza hell.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> 2 qassam's on Sept 12, 2005 was a response to what exactly? Oh wait. I'm on ignore.



Who the fuck cares what happened in 2005? You retard it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas hides behind their own children while trying to kill ours.

That's double war crime.

Over the last 40 hours more than 200 terrorist destinations were hurt, and compared to cast lead, Palestinian casualties are very low, and the killed ones are not civilians. That's Kudos to the IDF.

No matter the fact that you deny it, we all know Hamas committes war crimes against Israeli civilians. That's a known fact in Israel and the world. We have the right to defend ourselves like Palestinians have theirs.

But since you've admitted yourself that obviously Jewish souls don't count, there is no reason why I should even argue with you.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > 2 qassam's on Sept 12, 2005 was a response to what exactly? Oh wait. I'm on ignore.
> ...



so you replaced "ignore" with "ignorance."

bold move.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Thanks for pointing out what certainly appears to be a flaw in much Muslim interpretation of the Qu'ran:  If all that happens is by the Will of Allah - then how is it Allah could will that the people of Mohammed be 'oppressed' by anyone else?

The classical answer is that no merely human power could oppose the Divine - and so 'The Devil makes them do it'.

That of course doesn't take into account world politics or weapons technology......

A non-theological assessment would acknowledge that the other Arab nations are fed up with the HAMAS/Hezbollah SHIT and don't want 'em anywhere near their own nations, and are quite happy to watch the Israelis tear up Gaza trying to destroy HAMAS.  In fact, most of 'em are provately CHEERING the destruction even as they publicly weep copious crocodile tears over their 'poor persecuted Palestinian brethren' - whom they import as non-citizen 'guest workers' little better than slaves.  Because they can.

The Syrians and Iranians are DELIGHTED - they get to see dead Jews on TV *AND* use the Gaza fighting as a massive distraction from their own oppression of their own citizens.  I bet we can add Qutar, Bahrain, and a few other States to that list, too....

The Turks are snickering, because they can sneer at EVERYONE - while knowing this'll distract folks from taking them to task over the Armenian genocide while the clock runs out and the last survivors die.....

The Russians can piously express dismay, while being relieved that this distracts everyone from noticing their support of Iran/Syria:  they are too short-sighted to see what they're about to reap along their southern border with all those Islamic-stans!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush keeps telling us that I don't live there so I shouldn't be upset. 

Even though in the summer of 2011 I was near hit by a drone strike and have experienced Israeli terror myself. 

I lived almost a year during the occupation before 2005. I know what's it like to be under attack and I get memories that flashback. I know what my people are going through. I won't stand by idle. 

I have citizenship to Gaza. 

Don't be fooled by her. I was in Gaza during a similar operation like this back in 2003-2004.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



No, you're ignorance is putting something up from 8 years ago that actually was in response to an Israeli attack back in 2005. 

Like I said, I don't actually have you on ignore, the button, but if I see stupid things like that it won't engage me in a convo with you.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > 2 qassam's on Sept 12, 2005 was a response to what exactly? Oh wait. I'm on ignore.
> ...



Obviously you overlook his very based claim.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Everyone has a right to respond and defend theirselves. 

YOUR country was NOT defending itself by launching a murdering campaign. And attacking infrastructure.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Marg that was really stupid. Gods will is everything. That doesn't mean he sent Israel to go and kill people. The way you're trying to justify these attacks is devastating. Please don't say something like that again, and steer off topic.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



BIK, you are making unwarranted and illogical assumptions there:   I assume it's because of what you've been told about 'Zionists' and because you are so anxious about your family.

I will not 'fight' with you:  I will note that I do not agree and what led me to the position I take.  

I do not think you are really hate-ful, despite some things you've posted just now.  I have never been challenged as you are now, so I  try to refrain from 'back atcha'.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



which attack in 2005? I'd love to know. The date is quite significant. And your threat not to "engage in convo" with me is not really all that daunting. I haven't seen that you engage in much "convo" with anyone. So far, you have called me an idiot and a retard, cursed and called me a liar. If this is "convo" then I'm ok without it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamas rockets, two, reach Rishon Lezion.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush keeps telling us that I don't live there so I shouldn't be upset.
> 
> Even though in the summer of 2011 I was near hit by a drone strike and have experienced Israeli terror myself.
> 
> ...



I have experienced Palestinian terrorism on myself in 2009.

And I never said you should not care. I said that you basically have no grounds, in this, THIS time, you should thank your God youre not persally involved, and I am no soldier nor have I killed anyone, so your personal attackes are seriously misplaced.

I am sure you know the meaning of being attacked, but so do I. Everytime I hear the siren, I'm truly panicked. I have heard missiled hitting and falling and it sounds like your entire house is crashing down upon you. I have nearly lost my family in more than one occasion.

There is no need from my side to keep quiet while you say stupidities.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



You're smarter than that, I don't like these ignorant propaganda points such as " you're brainwashed by your parents" or "Palestinians are provoking" or "Hamas uses their people" 

This is disrespectful garbage. I know myself of right and wrong. You don't realize what's it like to have Israel continually attack your strip of land for decades.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Marg that was really stupid. Gods will is everything. That doesn't mean he sent Israel to go and kill people. The way you're trying to justify these attacks is devastating. Please don't say something like that again, and steer off topic.



Don't bring God into war. God doesn't want war or children harmed on any side.

God doesn't have bombs and rockets. People DO.

See the difference? It won't be God making peace between Israelis and Palestinians. It is only US who are able to do so.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hamas rockets, two, reach Rishon Lezion.



Rishon LeZion    is an entirely residential city-----it was founded in 1882
     I know because I have relatives there       bombing rishon lezion is proof that the islamo nazi pigs are out to murder children     It is an entirely NON MILITARY TARGET.
In general----lots of jews live there----and the islamo nazi pigs do want to kill jews


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hamas rockets, two, reach Rishon Lezion.



Don't you read? I just said that.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas rockets, two, reach Rishon Lezion.
> ...



Friends of ours heard the siren and explosions in Rishon Le'tzion.

Public shelters are officially opened as we speak.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Marg that was really stupid. Gods will is everything. That doesn't mean he sent Israel to go and kill people. The way you're trying to justify these attacks is devastating. Please don't say something like that again, and steer off topic.



BIK, I am not posting with the intent to disrespect anyone.   I don't think you quite understood me, but I am NOT important and it's no problem.  

I just can't see GOD in a war. That's my personal opinion, I don't think I've got some TRUTH there.....  I'm no religious scholar.


I am grateful for your courteous reply, and I was NOT trying to justify any attack!  I am sorry I didn't find a way to make it clearer. 

Now I admit that I DO indeed post some things that *are* really stupid.  No argument there : ))   

If it's stupid of me now to wish still for peace, then maybe others  are too smart?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



You're irrelevant posts make no sense. There's no point of it. This is what matters right now.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



and israelis and jews world wide are celebrating and cheering the slaughter of innocent arab children.

you know, in all my time on the boards, i don't ever think i have seen any of the pro-palestinian/pro- human rights posters, let alone any arab or muslim, actually cyber-cheer and celebrate the deaths of israel children.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Marg that was really stupid. Gods will is everything. That doesn't mean he sent Israel to go and kill people. The way you're trying to justify these attacks is devastating. Please don't say something like that again, and steer off topic.
> ...



I never put God in this. Anjelica did. 

And you are allowed to make prayers. God isn't involved in the human aspect. In other ways.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



Prove it; No Jew who respects himself will celebrate slaughter of women and children.

That's just pure hatred you just spit


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Marg that was really stupid. Gods will is everything. That doesn't mean he sent Israel to go and kill people. The way you're trying to justify these attacks is devastating. Please don't say something like that again, and steer off topic.
> ...



I never brought God in this. Anjelica tried to say I involved him in this war. I didn't.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



so you have nothing to back up your claim of an attack in 2005. OK. Why don't you just say so? There's no shame in not knowing. Just in being unwilling to learn.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush keeps telling us that I don't live there so I shouldn't be upset.
> ...



Qassam rockets are nothing. You were perfectly safe and faced no danger. Most likely, 

Try having a drone fall near you. Coward. I've experienced your countries devastating attacks as a teenager, when it happened.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



You brought it up. Not me. That was a pretty disgusting off topic and irrelevant post. If you're trying to defend Israel, that's one of the dumbest ways you can possibly do so.


----------



## planetXplore (Nov 15, 2012)

it's human nature to fight for land


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Just another of Israel big lies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5BDwEW6uw]Laila El-Haddad, Journalist, Author, Gaza Mom-The Autograph-09-21-2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



I believe that anyone who celebrates the death of anyone, child or adult, Arab, Israeli or otherwise, is not representing what Judaism teaches. And yes, by the way, take this as a direct condemnation of those rabbis and leaders who claim to speak for Judaism and denigrate any group and preach violence. Jewish leaders can be stupid and terroristic as well as anyone. We learn Lo echpotz b'mot hamet, I do not desire [your] death (Ezekiel 18:32) that god does not want anyone to die, just live following laws, and in the talmud we learn (Brachos 10a), yitamu chataim vilo chotim, let the sins be stopped but not sinners.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



actually, if you had a clue, you'd see it was not off topic, but indeed, a direct refutation of a claim you made. but you don't, so you don't.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



For how long? month? two months? a year?

Try living like a duck in battle range your entire *LIFE*. try living daily under gunshots.

You speak high and mighty behind a screen. thousands of miles away.

It must be ME the coward one


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Ground invasion happening soon. 

Ground Troops Headed for Gaza - Latest News Briefs - Israel National News

The devastating war is about to get very bad. 

Hopefully the militants are ready for these criminals.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You are a coward. I got hit by a drone, you would be pissing yourself. I just stayed quiet the whole night.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

YOU brought G-d into it when you implored Allah to kill Israelis.  I merely asked why your omnipotent allah who's will is all according to you, has not taken better care of the Pals and why Israel has so much more power in terms of weapons - your statement.  Try to remember what you write, Bcoz, it is tiresome having to remind you all the time.


----------



## Jos (Nov 15, 2012)

Natural Born Killers



> The Goddamned Jews.
> 
> Yes, THE Goddamned Jews. Sadly, I DO lump all of them in together now, thank you very much, despite the fact it is not considered polite these days. I am well-aware of the fact its not nice and its not fair and all the rest of that, but it is what it is nevertheless. I know were supposed to go through these cathartic, orgasmic, ecstatic fits of jubilation whenever we come across one out of a million of them who appears to have a shred of decency and speaks out against what their cousins are doing.
> 
> ...


Natural Born Killers « The Ugly Truth


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



No it wasn't. I claimed response to this war campaign.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Stop lying. I said may God send an earthquake to kill Netanyahu and the IDF officials. 

Those aren't innocent "Israelis" 

Those are devils.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You don't know me at all. Your "bravery" behind the screen is fuming and fake.

I just mentally added you to my ignore list. Not worth my time.

Please don't respond personally to my posts.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 
You are a disgrace.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

hubby grew up there


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamas fires rockets at military base, injuring 3 Israeli army troops.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



sometimes you get the feeling that you've been through, and seen it all. a silly mistake.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

A message to Israel's leaders: Don't defend me


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

18:34- Code red Sha'ar Hanegev ragional coucil


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You're standing up for criminals. 

Keep your mouth shut. 

Israelis are even upset with the way their Military murders people in Gaza. 

Fucking coward! 

A message to Israel's leaders: Don't defend me


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> For how long? month? two months? a year?
> 
> Try living like a duck in battle range your entire *LIFE*. try living daily under gunshots.
> 
> ...


You are an entire nation of cowards. Always blaming others for the shit you do.  Never taking responsibility for the atrocities you commit.

You were recently voted the No.1 most militarized nation on earth. And what do you do with that military?  You attack a population of people that doesn't even have one!  Nor are they allowed to have weapons to defend themselves.  You go in there anyway with air strikes, smart bombs, tanks, banned substances (white phosphorus) and hit them as hard as you possibly can.  Doesn't matter if its a 5 year old girl, you shoot them on site!

Let's get one thing straight, little missy, _Israel is *NOT THE VICTIM!*_


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

And so it was you who brought G-d into it, and I responded with a question.  See?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Egyptian PM to come to Gaza strip tomorrow.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Oh, so when you wrote in posts 646 and 589 that Gaza rockets which were "in response" or "responding to" you aren't trying to explain ANY rockets attacks before Israel killed Jahbri. So earlier rockets attacks on Israel were not a response to anyting. And when you claimed in #654 that there was an attack in 2005 you were talking about this war campaign also.

I see.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

*18:37- Alarm in Tel Aviv, Bat Yam, Hertzlia, Holon, Jaffa. Code Red in Gush Dan.*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

I live very near several    VERY ETHNIC ENCLAVES-----among which are  jewish enclaves and arab enclaves-----sorry folks----no one here is celebrating-------nothing is happening


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> - What is known for now on the Israeli side: Early this morning, Grad missiles hitting the cities of Be'er Tuvia, Kiryat Malachi. Sadly, 4 civilians are killed in that incident, at least 9 are injured. out of the 9, there are: 8 months old baby, another 2 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. among the injured there are parents of two small girls, the girls were left under state care. They are to young to understand what happened.
> 
> -In Eshkol, there were 3 inured, on of them fighting for his life. in another incident in Eshkol, 2 more people were injured, as well
> 
> ...



Israel really needs to stop its war.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > - What is known for now on the Israeli side: Early this morning, Grad missiles hitting the cities of Be'er Tuvia, Kiryat Malachi. Sadly, 4 civilians are killed in that incident, at least 9 are injured. out of the 9, there are: 8 months old baby, another 2 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. among the injured there are parents of two small girls, the girls were left under state care. They are to young to understand what happened.
> ...



yes, it does. But simple question. Do you believe that people in Gaza need to stop firing rockets into Israel?

If the answer is yes, then there is room to move forward, if the answer is no, then you cannot expect a unilateral cessation of hostilities.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



Yeah, these rockets are in response to attacks on Palestinian people. Including Jabari, and the five children killed, two infants. 

And for some reason you are trying to defend this sick move even israeli activists are upset over.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> They don't defend the palestinian people they endanger them every single day and put them in harms way every opportunity they get.
> And your support for a school bus targetting terrorist is noted.


Hey, it's not my fault I raped the girl, she was wearing a red dress!

Not one word about the people doing the harm, in violation of  international laws.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Thank you for your reports.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > - What is known for now on the Israeli side: Early this morning, Grad missiles hitting the cities of Be'er Tuvia, Kiryat Malachi. Sadly, 4 civilians are killed in that incident, at least 9 are injured. out of the 9, there are: 8 months old baby, another 2 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. among the injured there are parents of two small girls, the girls were left under state care. They are to young to understand what happened.
> ...




Israel has a long history of   STOPPING being at war with muslims----the history dates back 1400 years and always resulted in   rape, pillage and enslavment of the   HOUSE OF ISRAEL       The current effort is to avoid   the issue of that rape.  pillage and enslavement that SO DEIGHTS YOU---tinnie      ---try to live without rape, pillage and enslavement------it really never did you any good


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sweetie, it's kind of hard stoping rocket fire when Israel hit Gaza with 200 PLUS airstrikes alone in this past day. They are firing on Gaza as we speak.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

No, Bcoz, I won't keep my mouth shut.  People on here, myself included, have tried to be understanding of you, you know people in Gaza and you are under stress right now.  But you have said far too many hateful and disgusting things yesterday and today, despite people cutting you plenty of slack, and I think the things you have said reveal the real anti-semitic hateful you.  I know that MHunterB doesn't think this is the case, but I most certainly do.  Your comments to Lipush, who, like the people you know, is in the thick of it, are disgraceful as is your support of terrorists.  Maybe you should take a break, you aren't doing yourself or your cause any favours whatsoever.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

because-----the islamo nazis were launching rockets before this incursion -----try to maintain REALITY


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I don't recall defending any move. I'm asking about a claim you made. I assumed you were speaking in a broad sense, explaining rocket attacks in general, so I asked about one outside the scope of the last few days. You said 2 things -- one, that you are only talking about attacks AFTER Jahbri, and 2 that the rockets in 2005 were in response to an Israeli attack. You have yet to prove the second contention.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



rosends,

If what you say here is really what you believe, where is your condemnation of the proud and deliberate child slaughtering Jew, Netanyahu?

I will not be holding my breath for your condemnation to descend amidst us!

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

History has been made! 

Tel aviv was hit with a rocket! 

Takbeer! Allahu Akhbar! 

Israel is going in with troops very soon. 

Hamas is ready for these criminals! 

God be with them!


----------



## Jos (Nov 15, 2012)

Israeli bomb crater






Palestinian rocket "crater"


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



it is hard for Israel to stop airstrikes when an average of one thousand rockets fall on Israel each year. I'm simply asking PF a question about a hypothetical and his sense of it.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush, I have to tell you - sometimes it seems worse to know your loved ones are in immediate danger while you are safe far away.

I spent nine long months of my life watching CNN cover the Gulf War and knowing exactly where my husband's unit was set up - it was visible in the background cityscape where most of the reports were made.  I also knew his unit had nothing but sidearms.  

Those nine months were spent with me holding our son on our lap, wondering if his Dad would ever come back home to us - and in what shape.    That baby was our only child, not born until we'd been married 15 years and after a miscarriage and much difficulty......  If not for him, I'd have wanted to be with my husband the man who holds my heart.

I think from that memory that in some ways it is harder for BIK now and that is why I urge compassion.  I cannot see where 'too much' compassion for him now could be bad:  at worst it might be a mistake? - but it's one I prefer to make.  

I'm not trying to 'scold' you or anything, Lipush.  Just explaining myself - although I'm sure I do it poorly : ((


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Tel aviv was hit! Don't fuck with us Palestinians! 

We are poor and oppressed, but our religion keeps us strong! 

God bless the Mujahideen

I'm crying right now! These men are very strong people.

Their courage is amazing!

My friends in Gaza are some of these heroes. 

God be with them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Bull....you're a clueless idiot
> 
> 
> Big-hearted Israeli Doctors Save Arab Children - YouTube
> ...


Did you not see where I said _"most of those people..."_


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


I guess I don't see him the way you do. I do see others who call for slaughter so I condemn them. Have you condemned every leader who calls for death, or just the Israeli ones.

I won't hold my breath waiting for you to start.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



rosends,

Who the fuck cares about what happened in 2005?

Your questions are nothing but a diversion, to take the attention off of Israeli Jews deliberate killing of Gentile Palestinian children and defenseless civilians in Gaza, that is happening in 2012, right now!

Do you have any sense of shame over these deliberate child killings Jews are carrying out for Jewry all over the world?

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





> Hamas hides behind their own children while trying to kill ours.



You will lose respect if you continue to spout Israel's standard line of crap.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

"and israelis and jews world wide are celebrating and cheering the slaughter of innocent arab children.

you know, in all my time on the boards, i don't ever think i have seen any of the pro-palestinian/pro- human rights posters, let alone any arab or muslim, actually cyber-cheer and celebrate the deaths of israel children. "

And THAT is what you got out of my words, sealie?   You must have discovered the Philosopher's Stone to perform such alchemy.......


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


so you don't know either, huh. Wow.

And I'm sure that your language is a reflection of your deep seated respect for all mankind via your personal take on religion. Personally, I see it as offensive but whatever floats your boat.

I also enjoy your conspiracy minded statements about Judaism and how actions are carried out "for Jewry all over the world". Do you also think we control the banks?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bull....you're a clueless idiot
> ...



And that means WHAT, exactly, after your cutesy little "jokes"?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can you cite the incidents to which you are referring  Sherri----those incidents in which  Netanyahu sought out children to kill  or killed them himself?      I admit that I just do not know.    I do know that in my family and in the family of my husband----people were killed------in my fanily lots of examples of people,  including children,    killed in the name of your version of  "jesus"    and in my husband's family ----lots in the name of  "muhummad"  and if you insist  "ISA"  too.      I would be willing to discuss real cases with you.      

over to you ,   sherri


----------



## Jos (Nov 15, 2012)

> Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of the Islamic Resistance Movement has claimed that one of its home-made missiles hit Tel Aviv on Wednesday night. It is the first time since the beginning of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict that Palestinian rockets have hit the economic capital of Israel.
> 
> Tel Aviv is 75km from the Gaza Strip and was occupied by the Israelis in 1948. As more than 400,000 Israeli live there, Israeli officials have warned that any Palestinian attack against the city will be considered as an unprecedented escalation in the conflict.


Palestinian rocket hits Tel-Aviv


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> History has been made!
> 
> Tel aviv was hit with a rocket!
> 
> ...



Haha ALLAHU AHKBAR !! You're a sick twisted Muslim !!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Tel aviv was hit! Don't fuck with us Palestinians!
> 
> We are poor and oppressed, but our religion keeps us strong!
> 
> ...




   'because'    your heros are shit.    I am not celebrating every time a bomb drops on gaza-------your teachers are or were shit


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Correction. Islamic Jihad hit Hilon. Just south of tel aviv. Sirens were heard for first time since Gulf war. 

God bless you Islamic Jihad. You brave men stand up for your people like no other.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

'because'   habibi----stop celebrating DESTRUCTION     reminds me of that which was going on in the arab section of my town on 9-11-01


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 15, 2012)

Jos said:


> > Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of the Islamic Resistance Movement has claimed that one of its home-made missiles hit Tel Aviv on Wednesday night. It is the first time since the beginning of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict that Palestinian rockets have hit the economic capital of Israel.
> >
> > Tel Aviv is 75km from the Gaza Strip and was occupied by the Israelis in 1948. As more than 400,000 Israeli live there, Israeli officials have warned that any Palestinian attack against the city will be considered as an unprecedented escalation in the conflict.
> 
> ...


*"How about that question: Does Israel have a right to exist?*

"It is not typically good form to answer a question with a question, but because this particular question is a trick, I feel comfortable doing so. So: Can &#8220;Israel&#8221; be separated from the murderous settler-colonialism in which it has been engaged since its foundation?

"Let&#8217;s suppose the answer is no. By that I mean that the Palestinian right of return continues to be denied and Israel&#8217;s racist system built on paranoia over demographics continues its violence. In that case, the answer to the question of whether Israel has a right to exist is as easy as the answer to the *question of whether murderous settler-colonialism has a right to exist*.

"*That is answer is no*.

"Nope.

"Not a chance."

Bloodbath in Gaza » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

toastman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > History has been made!
> ...


 

This must be one of those celebrations sealy says he's never ever seen in cyberspace?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Wrong again, groinboy.  I expressed my concern for innocents on both sides and Bcoz said I am evil to be concerned for Jewish (he even forgot to say Israeli) people.  Geddit?


I'm just saying that the ratio between good and evil is proportional.  You can't be considered "all good", if your concern for both is in equal amounts, when one side is experiencing 10 times the suffering and 10 times the loss.


Near Hebron, 410 Palestinian homes have been bulldozed down to the ground.  During that same period, 10 Israeli settler homes were bulldozed down to the ground.  Now, are both story's equal?  Should they be treated with the same weight?   Is the loss of 410 homes, equal to the loss of 10?


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Sherri:

Thanks so much for finally coming out of the closet with yor Nazi-sucking Jew hatred - now go stand over there with your buddy EOTS and spew conspiranutter filth together. 

It'll make the clean-up here easier......


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > - What is known for now on the Israeli side: Early this morning, Grad missiles hitting the cities of Be'er Tuvia, Kiryat Malachi. Sadly, 4 civilians are killed in that incident, at least 9 are injured. out of the 9, there are: 8 months old baby, another 2 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. among the injured there are parents of two small girls, the girls were left under state care. They are to young to understand what happened.
> ...



You REALLY need to change the punchlines. You're seriously sounds like a broken record
.
God Bless Israel. Our nation is strong and proud. May all of our civilians and soldier stay safe!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> History has been made!
> 
> Tel aviv was hit with a rocket!
> 
> ...


 
You are one sick puppy.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



That's not a celebration. That's a prayer. It's meant as a prayer during war.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > History has been made!
> ...



You're sick puppy! 

You're standing up for criminal operations!

Israel started this war!


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> 'because'   habibi----stop celebrating DESTRUCTION     reminds me of that which was going on in the arab section of my town on 9-11-01



D'you suppose sealie will declare BIK an honorary Jew now?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



LMAO at your post here, the Christ hater speaking of hate of others! 

And you keep defending and supporting Israel's terror attacks that are deliberately killing babies and unborn children in their mother's wombs!

Terrorists, like the IDF and Nations like Israel (a terror state), and their defenders like you, show us all Humanity at its very worst!

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I don't ask for respect from Jew haters and and Anti-Zionists.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You are beyond delusional. Beyond help. Death to Hamas


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamas uses photo of dead child from Syria to wage Twitter propaganda war against Israel; Update: More bogus injuries | Twitchy


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

There is no doubt im my opinion.-

Golani and Givati are entering Gaza.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

No injuries, B"H


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

IDF attacks Gaza now.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israel planned another war on Gaza again. 

May God finally devastate these sick people. 

Scum of the earth. 

Evil of the earth.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


 

Takbeer/alahu akbar are expressions of celebration and thanks, as I'm sure everyone here is aware.  
Like I said, you are one sick puppy.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> There is no doubt im my opinion.-
> 
> Golani and Givati are entering Gaza.



Tell all your friends who enter Gaza they will get killed and will burn in hell! Hamas and Islamic Jihad are ready for you criminals! 

Starting wars. Sick people!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



No, takbeer is pride of the struggle. 

You're an coward Jewish person who supports genocide. 

The genocide Israel is about to commit on Gaza. 

May God curse you all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Sherri:
> 
> Thanks so much for finally coming out of the closet with yor Nazi-sucking Jew hatred - now go stand over there with your buddy EOTS and spew conspiranutter filth together.
> 
> It'll make the clean-up here easier......



LMAO at your comments!

Keep them coming, now!

Personal attacks like yours are my pride and joy, I welcome them with open arms!

And, of course, I forgive you, you are not worth my hate! But you do make me laugh! I thank you for that!

Nothing like personal attacks to divert attention off the real issue, Israel's deliberate Gentile slaughter of children and civilians in Gaza!

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Restaurants, Pubs and public places in Tel Aviv are being closed immediately.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

toastman said:


> Hamas uses photo of dead child from Syria to wage Twitter propaganda war against Israel; Update: More bogus injuries | Twitchy


 

Knew it wouldn't be long before Pallywood surfaced .


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



Just ignore him, it will be best.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Israel planned another war on Gaza again.
> 
> May God finally devastate these sick people.
> 
> ...


 

Which 'sick people', Bcoz.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



learn how to read, BITCH. i didn't see him celebrating the death of children.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

IDF spokesman: This night will be a difficult one.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


 

We are still waiting for the evidence for your libel that _Jews and Israelis WORLDWIDE are *celebrating* the murder of arab children_.  I guess you need more time, Gentleman Reabhlloideach.  Don't worry, we can wait


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sure, the rockets can stop. I don't question that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> IDF spokesman: This night will be a difficult one.



lipush,

As you celebrate the death of children in Gaza?

You are some sick human being!

May God have mercy on your soul!

Sherri


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Then I move for a complete bilateral cessation of hostilities. If you know anyone to whom you can forward my sentiments, please do.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

It's too late people, forces are getting ready to invade Gaza. 

That's it. 

Netanyahu fucked up and made a criminal decesion. 

All Israelis are targets now. Bombings and shootings will happen.

This is the Palestinains last effort for survival from these criminals.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > IDF spokesman: This night will be a difficult one.
> ...


 

Do you have genuine problems with comprehension or is it a Christian habit to lie about people and spew vulgarities every time you open that filthy mouth of yours?  Lipush has expressed sympathy and empethy for Palestinian children and women and all innocent pals countless times on this thread alone.  Isn't lying and lying about people a sin in Christianity?  I wonder what Jesus would make of your mendacious filth and your vulgar language?  I suspect he would disaprove.  But no worries, Isa would applaud it


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

.........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.

The BIG LIE that 'Israel is deliberately killing Gazan children *because they are not Jewish* is well worthy of such a skank.

At last we are seeing Sherri's TRUE religion:  Jew-killing hate.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> It's too late people, forces are getting ready to invade Gaza.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...


 

You were just wetting yourself that your Jihadi's bombed Tel Aviv for the first time ever and that therefore wonderful history was in the making.  Do you expect Israel to just sit back and watch the show?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> 
> The BIG LIE that 'Israel is deliberately killing Gazan children *because they are not Jewish* is well worthy of such a skank.
> 
> At last we are seeing Sherri's TRUE religion: Jew-killing hate.


 


I've noticed since yesterday evening that she really seems to be getting off on these hostilities.  She seems rather excited by it all.  How sick is that?  I suspect she doesn't care too much for the palistinians who are suffering and those who will probably be killed as a few Jews have been and will be killed during the process.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm proud they stand up in a way never seem before. 

I'm really nervous of what's gonna happen still. 

Anjelica you're a filthy human to suggest stupid things. 

This is clearly a war of aggression by Israel, and it back fired on Netanyahu, 

But what's to come, is going to terrify the Gaza population and kill thousands of Palestinians. 

I hope the militants are strong enough to stand up to this. Hopefully they are brave against these dangerous weaopons that murder dozens of people.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Now it's 13 killed.
> 
> I don't care anymore,
> 
> These people need a 100 sucicide bombers that each need to take out a 100 Israelis and teach these criminals a lesson.


Are you suggesting then that the Hindus, Buddhists and Christians need suicide bombers to take out a Muslim for each one of their people killed by Muslims.  You see, it can work both ways.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> ...



None of the posters who claim to be concerned about how the Palestinian Arab people in Gaza are faring have expressed any concern about the lack of bomb shelters or air raid alarms or that weapons are being stored and fired from residential areas or that Hamas has not attempted any evacuations from dangerous locations.  Obviously, these people are anti Israeli and not pro Palestinian Arab.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > IDF spokesman: This night will be a difficult one.
> ...



_I celebrate the death of children in Gaza?
_
You Liar

How many times have I said I condemn harming children on any side of this conflict?!?!?!

*STOP LYING*


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> And that means WHAT, exactly, after your cutesy little "jokes"?


You don't know the difference between "most" and "all"?


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > IDF spokesman: This night will be a difficult one.
> ...



They are killing and enjoying that's the worst part that i really see a devil in these laughs ..

today they kills muslims , tomorrow who know they may kill Christians , all non-Jews.. 

i dont know what to say these laughs .. its disgusting .. i am ashamed to be a human when i see these people ..

if we be silent to this deaths i think we are responsible for that .. at least we need to say sth. as all non-racist people ..and they are not gonna have to right to that ..! 

i wish God improve them ...

 i  have a big exam tomorrow but icant study because people news of people deaths ..!

we should say ' One Minute ..'


----------



## ima (Nov 15, 2012)

I just hope a rocket hits Lips right in the BEANS!!!!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Egypt's calling for ceasefire were rejected by Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> How many times have I said I condemn harming children on any side of this conflict?!?!?!
> 
> *STOP LYING*


If you really feel that way, why is it there are no posts from you, condemning the actions of Israeli forces in Gaza?

You really care about the children being harmed, yet you have no comments about the ones doing the harm.  

And when you do, it's in defense of them!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

FckingAmazing said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



As said by your religion of peace (while you criticize those who defend themselves):


*"The Day of Judgement will not come about until Muslims fight the Jews , when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Muslims, O Abdullah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews." * Sahih Muslim, 41:6985


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



She can't.  In order to try to deflect attention from the racist hate crimes that constitute the whole agenda of Hamas, et. al. she has to try to accuse Israel of doing the same thing.  It's the same agenda as BecauseIknow.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> ...



sherry ain't posting nearly as nuch as you, and Lips is giving us a blow by blow. you all celbrate the death of kids...gentiles ya know.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah, Anjelica - you haven't been priviledged to read Sherric@nt's (that's for Sherri-cant's, short for Sherri-can't-admit-Jews-are-humans-just-like-others)  long dreamy monologues about the wonderful opportunities for martytrdom which GOD has provided to Christians and Muslims in the ME and elsewhere.....and her faked-up BS nonsense about how she yearns to be a martyr too.

Perhaps you don't realize this, Anjelica - but we Jews decided we'd had enough of perennial martyrdom somewhere along the line, and that we'd filled our people's quota for martyrs long since.  Perhaps it happened during the Crusade period, when so many fine Frankish knights rampaged through small Jewish settlements in Germany on their overland way to the Holy Land, murdering as many of the Jews as they could find.   The numbers weren't large in any one place - but they represented TOTAL DESTRUCTION of those small Jewish communities.....  

I think it came in via the Enlightenment, the idea that Jews were people too and citizens like anyone else.  So perhaps we can indeed blame the French and Americans for the fact that Russian Jewish war vets (of Russo-Japanese war) began to organize and arm themselves to prevent such total destruction during the pogroms from which my own family fled..... 

The Warsaw Ghetto Uprising was the evidence that such martyrdom was at an end for us Jews.

Sherri, of course, insists that the only GODly position is to be a 'pacifist'.  Note that she has managed to 'justify' the HAMAS deliberate attacks on population centers and civilians as "legal resistance to occupation"  - while Israel trying to destroy HAMAS' weapons caches is "deliberate murder of Gentiles".

It could hardly be more obvious that Sherri would whore for HAMAS with her body as she has already done so with the dirty blackended shreds of her soul.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> 
> The BIG LIE that 'Israel is deliberately killing Gazan children *because they are not Jewish* is well worthy of such a skank.
> 
> At last we are seeing Sherri's TRUE religion:  Jew-killing hate.



The defender of deliberate Israeli civilian slaughters of Gentiles in the land of Palestine is so proud of Israel's killing operations and so ready to eagerly defend each and every killing of a Gentile Palestinian child and defenseless civilian by Israel in Palestine!

Do you thank God every time a Gentile Palestinian child or civilian is murdered by Israel?

Do you Pray every night for more Gentile Palestinian children and civilians to die?

Why are you not over there aiming the weapons at the babies and other Gentile civilians, I really wonder about the absence of some people in the actual killing fields, seeing how vigorously they defend these deliberate Israeli civilian Gentile killings in Gaza?

It's funny how people project their own hate onto others, you defend the baby killers in the IDF and accuse me of hate when I expose the immorality of what you are doing. And then you go on to accuse me of wanting to kill the ones doing the killing of the  babies! You are some twisted and messed up human being!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


 

Where did I refer to _number_ of posts?  Duhhhh.  
If you object to Lipush telling us what is happening when it happens you don't have to read it.  
Incidentally, we are still waiting for the evidence for your libel that Jews and Iraelies are celebrating the murder of arab babies and children WORLDWIDE.
Have you made any progress on that yet?
Yours in anticipation.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

"She can't. In order to try to deflect attention from the racist hate crimes that constitute the whole agenda of Hamas, et. al. she has to try to accuse Israel of doing the same thing. It's the same agenda as BecauseIknow."

I do not think BIK has got any 'agenda' except that his family and friends are in immediate danger and he can do nothing to help them.  Of all of us posting here, he is the one  whose intemperate words I feel compelled to disregard.  

Sherri, OTOH, has assuredly got an agenda - to demonize Israelis, Zionism, Jews and Judaism however she can.  Some others here make an effort in that direction, but with Sherri it's an all-consuming passion.  Her true 'pride and joy' is if she manages to tempt any of us into saying something hateful as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



Hamas has had that offer on the table for years. So far Israel has rejected it.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> ...


 

Quit lying about what people think, you warmongering nutter.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Restaurants, Pubs and public places in Tel Aviv are being closed immediately.



at least they aren't under a ceaseless blockade.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



look at this board.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 15, 2012)

Notice how after inveighing against 'deflection' and announcing she is HAPPY to be attacked as the lying hypocrite she is - she enthusiastically launches into attacks on other posters.

I think she needs some serious help.  I'm going to contact my prayer circle and get something started......Maybe we can help start healing the black sucking void that is what's left where Sherri's soul used to be, and then she won't be so filled with hatred.....

It's a most difficult task, I know - but I'm up for it.  Anyone who wishes is invited to join us...details available by request.  

I've got an appointment to get to, will be back later today.

May GOD send His Blessings on all innocents and righteous people everywhere!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > .........and her posts so strongly suggest that she wishes she could be there to kill a few for herself.
> ...



I expect the Christ hater is dancing the night away, celebrating the deaths of Palestinian children all night long!

You are pathetic!

I do not get this defending child killers and war criminals thing you so passionately embrace, I guess if you had been a German in Nazi Germany you would have been there working in those camps torturing and killing children with the smile never leaving your face!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


 

Your allegation was that JEWS AND ISRAELIS WORLDWIDE ARE CELEBRATING THE MURDER OF ARAB PALESTINIAN BABIES AND CHILDREN - do I need to say more?  Incidentally, no-one on this board has celebrated the death of any children anywhere.  So just another antisemitic libel.  Thanx for clearing it up that you simply lied.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have I said I condemn harming children on any side of this conflict?!?!?!
> ...



*"If you really feel that way, why is it there are no posts from you, condemning the actions of Israeli forces in Gaza?"
*
I don't condemn the action itself in Gaza. It was something that needed to happen, since the southerners deserve peace and quiet.

I said I feel for the innocnet women, children, and eldery who are uninvolved and have to go through hard times.

But I am not condemning the operation.

*"You really care about the children being harmed, yet you have no comments about the ones doing the harm."*

In the Israeli media today we almost don't recieve news or updates on the happenings in Gaza, I hear of attacks sometimes, but nothing more than that.

*"And when you do, it's in defense of them!"*

I will ALWAYS stay behind my people.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Hamas has had that offer on the table for years. So far Israel has rejected it._


What good is an islamist-jihadist offer? None, of course.


----------



## rosends (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



An offer to stop rocket fire? Any time that offer has been made some "other" faction, which Hamas can't control has continued and Hamas has plead ignorance and innocence. Israel unilaterally disengaged. Hours later, prompted by nothing, rockets fell.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Restaurants, Pubs and public places in Tel Aviv are being closed immediately.
> ...



They are not.

However, million civilians in Israel were instucted to stay in.

How's that any different from a blockade?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _The defender of deliberate Israeli civilian slaughters of Gentiles in the land of Palestine is so proud of Israel's killing operations and so ready to eagerly defend each and every killing of a Gentile Palestinian child and defenseless civilian by Israel in Palestine! Do you thank God every time a Gentile Palestinian child or civilian is murdered by Israel? Do you Pray every night for more Gentile Palestinian children and civilians to die? Why are you not over there aiming the weapons at the babies and other Gentile civilians, I really wonder about the absence of some people in the actual killing fields, seeing how vigorously they defend these deliberate Israeli civilian Gentile killings in Gaza? It's funny how people project their own hate onto others, you defend the baby killers in the IDF and accuse me of hate when I expose the immorality of what you are doing. And then you go on to accuse me of wanting to kill the ones doing the killing of the  babies! You are some twisted and messed up human being!_


Disturbing drivel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



Hey, Christ hater, your celebration of the deaths of Palestinian children and civilians can be read in the words you post, as you defend these deliberate civilian killings!

And celebrating children dying is a sick and pathetic thing!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Get real, Sherri. What in the world is going thru your mind?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _I expect the Christ hater is dancing the night away, celebrating the deaths of Palestinian children all night long!_


That's what hamastan gangsters do, of course.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> "She can't. In order to try to deflect attention from the racist hate crimes that constitute the whole agenda of Hamas, et. al. she has to try to accuse Israel of doing the same thing. It's the same agenda as BecauseIknow."
> 
> I do not think BIK has got any 'agenda' except that his family and friends are in immediate danger and he can do nothing to help them.  Of all of us posting here, he is the one  whose intemperate words I feel compelled to disregard.
> 
> Sherri, OTOH, has assuredly got an agenda - to demonize Israelis, Zionism, Jews and Judaism however she can.  Some others here make an effort in that direction, but with Sherri it's an all-consuming passion.  Her true 'pride and joy' is if she manages to tempt any of us into saying something hateful as well.



Does he have family and friends in Gaza?  Then why isn't he concerned about Hamas' utter failure to take any precautions to protect them?  Why doesn't he care that there are no bomb shelters or air raid alarms, no attempts at evacuation, or that weapons are stored and fired from residential areas?  Because he claims to have family and friends in Gaza he gets a sympathetic hearing for his mindless rants against Israel, but his posts are entirely devoid of any insights into the situation there that one would expect from some one who lived there or had family and friends there.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

rosends said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rosends said:
> ...



Israel rejected the offer therefor the hostilities continue.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _The defender of deliberate Israeli civilian slaughters of Gentiles in the land of Palestine is so proud of Israel's killing operations and so ready to eagerly defend each and every killing of a Gentile Palestinian child and defenseless civilian by Israel in Palestine! Do you thank God every time a Gentile Palestinian child or civilian is murdered by Israel? Do you Pray every night for more Gentile Palestinian children and civilians to die? Why are you not over there aiming the weapons at the babies and other Gentile civilians, I really wonder about the absence of some people in the actual killing fields, seeing how vigorously they defend these deliberate Israeli civilian Gentile killings in Gaza? It's funny how people project their own hate onto others, you defend the baby killers in the IDF and accuse me of hate when I expose the immorality of what you are doing. And then you go on to accuse me of wanting to kill the ones doing the killing of the  babies! You are some twisted and messed up human being!_
> ...



That is the kind of comment Idiots make, they have nothing better to say and they find a word like "drivel" and fling it out all around them!


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


 

You have a very fertile imagination, Sherri.  Not an unusal trait among pathalogical liars and fantasists such as your good self.  I wonder if there's a way to put it to more constructive use though?  Hasn't your psychiatrist been able to come up with any worthwhile ideas - short of sectioning you?  
I'd suggest directing it toward activities related to your alleged relgion, but we've all witnessed what an appalling excuse for a Christian you are, so that won't work.  Maybe its best you just carry on spewing the filth out of what you think passes for a brain onto this board.  I have to confess it is quite entertaining and the board wouldn't be the same without your regular displays of foaming at the mouth Jew hatred.  Or maybe we could find you a Gaza bound 'humanitarian' aid ship?  But you do know wielding an iron bar isn't exactly 'humanitarian', right?   Just a thought 

Yours respectfuly, the Isahater , ho ho ho.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


More mindless drivel.  Sorry Doc, I got here first.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



lipush,

There is a lot of difference, when Palestinian Gentiles in Gaza do not heed the Blockade they are shot at and killed by the IDF. 

I do not expect the IDF will shoot and kill an Israeli Jew if they leave their houses.

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


 

Hey, Nutter, get thee to a psychiatrist, pronto.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...



Its Israel who initiated this military operation who is deliberately killing Gentile children and civilians in Gaza!

Can your mind comprehend this truth?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hey, Christ hater, your celebration of the deaths of Palestinian children and civilians can be read in the words you post, as you defend these deliberate civilian killings!



Christ hater? Don't you Muslims deny that Jesus was the son of god, and demote him to "prophet" just like the pervert warlord Muhammad?(mhbih)



> And celebrating children dying is a sick and pathetic thing!
> 
> Sherri



Stop murdering Jews - it's concept so simple even a Muslim can grasp it - stop murdering Jews.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Actially hes right. Everything you say is drivel. Where is the proof that Israel PURPOSELY targets civilians?


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...


 
Uh oh.
Sherri meltdown imminent.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...



*JEWISH **children are hurt, as well*

*Stop with this "Gentile" crap already, you NUTJOB!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



The comparison is inaccurate.

Around Gaza there is a wall, yet people there walk free, to shoppings, schools, daily job.

Around the south there is no wall, yet people are not leaving their houses, no schools, shopping or traffic. cities are dead.

There is no different whatsoever.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What can one do, if the material one reads looks like an excerpt from the medical history drivelings of the mental patient! Is it, really?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



We all choose how to respond to Injustices, like deliberate killings of children, in our world. 

And we will all answer for those choices we have made some day, no matter how much time in a life is spent denying God's existence. 

May God have mercy on your soul!

Sherri


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


 

Thank you, Sherri.  
You are too kind 
Really.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



lipush, 

I think the numbers of civilains deliberately targeted and injured by Israeli weapons in Gaza is now over 100, I really have to doubt your claim Gazans are freely moving about, and without fear, stepping out of their houses. 

Israel can stop these attacks on Gaza any time they choose!

Israel is the Occupier!

They can end the Occupation of Palestine and illegal Blockade of Gaza any time they choose!

The world is fed up with Israel's war crimes and terrorism and child killings in Palestine!

Sherri


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _I think the numbers of civilains deliberately targeted and injured by Israeli weapons in Gaza is now over 100, I really have to doubt your claim Gazans are freely moving about, and without fear, stepping out of their houses. Israel can stop these attacks on Gaza any time they choose! Israel is the Occupier! They can end the Occupation of Palestine and illegal Blockade of Gaza any time they choose! The world is fed up with Israel's war crimes and terrorism and child killings in Palestine!_


Disturbing drivel, indeed.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Who's gonna stop the rockets, mush-fer-brains?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israel can. Any time it wants.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


By surrendering to Hamas?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> They are not.
> 
> However, million civilians in Israel were instucted to stay in.
> 
> How's that any different from a blockade?


One can re-open and continue to do business; the other has been stripped of all the resources it needs to maintain a business.

Are there Palestinian snipers, shooting at your fisherman?  Your farmers?  Your children while they play soccer?  How many Palestinian roadblocks and checkpoints are set up in your neighborhood, restricting your movements?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Who's gonna stop the rockets, mush-fer-brains?


Obviously no one, if you keep killing all their cops.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 15, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > _Who's gonna stop the rockets, mush-fer-brains?_
> ...


Looks like it's doing that now, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> *JEWISH **children are hurt, as well*
> 
> *Stop with this "Gentile" crap already, you NUTJOB!!!!!!!*


So why does Israel care so little about their children, that they attack Gaza knowing full well their children will be hurt as a result?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...



Of course Israel initiated the current military operation, Pillar of Defense.  Who else could initiate an Israeli military operation?  It's purpose is to stop the waves of racist hate crimes emanating from Gaza.  To this end, it deliberately strikes weapons the Gaza terrorists use against Israelis civilians and strikes the terrorists themselves whenever possible.  The deaths of Gaza civilians are unfortunate but are recognized by the Geneva Conventions as legal and sometimes unavoidable in times of war as long as they occur in the course of pursuing a military objective and as long as the force used is proportional to the value of the military objective; they are called collateral damage.  The thousands of terrorist rockets that have been raining down on souther Israel for years would allow that a very significant amount of force would be proportional to the value of stopping these attacks.

However, nearly all these lives could have been saved, just as Israeli lives have been saved from Gaza rockets, if Hamas had built bomb shelters, installed air raid alarms, stopped storing and firing weapons from residential areas and made attempts to evacuate civilians from dangerous areas.  Despite the hysterical tone of your posts, your utter indifference to the lives being lost in Gaza is betrayed by the fact you have no words of criticism for Hamas' failure to take any actions to try to protect the civilian population in Gaza.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *JEWISH **children are hurt, as well*
> ...



Children were hurt from Israel's lack of action, as well, only it was 10 times worse. Now they're also hurt, but the army protects them. not like before when no one responded.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *JEWISH **children are hurt, as well*
> ...



Ya, they never built bomb shelters, sirens or Iron Dome Missles 

Seal, you are retarded. I mean, read your posts dude, you sound like a complete monkey !

Are you saying that Israel should do nothing about the rockets? At least provide an alternate solution for Israel to respond to the rocket attacks


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

what a joke is   sherri-----muslims have been raping and pillaging and murdering and enslaving in the  NAME OF ISA    for   1400 years and she claims that    ISRAEL CAN CONTROL THE FILTH---------right----tell that to the HINDU victims of the filth she supports who open their front doors in Kenya only to find the head of their 12 year old daughter lying on the door step     SHERRI IS THAT DISGUSTING


----------



## ima (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Egypt's calling for ceasefire were rejected by Israel.



So is it like Israel is using you as a human bean shield?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamas downed an Israeli spy plane. 

They are putting up a fight. 

Islamic Jihad fired rocket from Ramallah into tel aviv. Cannot confirm. 

I've got my cool down a little bit right now. Woofh.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

toastman said:


> Ya, they never built bomb shelters, sirens or Iron Dome Missles


Build them with what?  The basic  building materials you need to build a shelter, are not allowed into Gaza because of the blockade.

They wouldn't need to build them if Israel simply obeyed the law.




toastman said:


> Seal, you are retarded. I mean, read your posts dude, you sound like a complete monkey !


How so?  Or is this your standard name-calling innuendo?




toastman said:


> Are you saying that Israel should do nothing about the rockets? At least provide an alternate solution for Israel to respond to the rocket attacks


The rocket attacks are in repsonse to the occupation.  End the occupation.  End the blockade.  Stop shooting at their fishermen.  Stop shooting at their farmers.  Stop bulldozing down their homes.  Their neighborhoods.  Stop trying to make life as unbearable as you possibly can, with the hope that they'll leave the area they've been living in for the last 1000 years.

That's your solution.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

This is State sponsored violence. 

When the Palestinians want to do the same thing Israel did to achieve statehood, a peaceful solution to end the land grabbing by Israel. 

Israel threatens them with a heavy price. 

Israel is opposed to peace. 

Vice Premier Moshe Yaalon, speaking in a similar vein, told Army Radio on Wednesday that his country would &#8220;have to take steps to make it clear that there will be a heavy price&#8221; if the statehood petition goes ahead. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has also warned previously that a statehood appeal would push peace further away and lead to instability.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Children were hurt from Israel's lack of action, as well, only it was 10 times worse. Now they're also hurt, but the army protects them. not like before when no one responded.


Bulldozing down an entire neighborhood in the middle of the night without any warning, is a lack of action?

Shooting at Palestinian fishermen and farmers just for kicks, is a lack of action?

Allowing only 10 trucks of food and supplies a day into an area that needs over a 150 trucks a day to survive, is a lack of action?

Why is it, you can't bring yourself to answer any of the questions I ask you?

Is it because you wouldn't be able to say shit like this...



> _"...only it was 10 times worse..." _



...with a straight face?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Another 2 civilians murdered in Gaza by an Israeli airstrike on their home. 

Raising the death toll to 19


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Spy plane shot down by Hamas


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Mhmmmm, I wonder if someone can explain THAT to me






Oops.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Children were hurt from Israel's lack of action, as well, only it was 10 times worse. Now they're also hurt, but the army protects them. not like before when no one responded.
> ...



I'll inform you once I'm joking.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

The missile didn't reach Tel Aviv grounds.

It was supposed to, but couldn't find a free parking space


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Mhmmmm, I wonder if someone can explain THAT to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not in the least surprised by the BBC aiding and abeting Pallywood.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Mhmmmm, I wonder if someone can explain THAT to me
> ...



Actually, the BBC reports qere quit balanced this time. They actually RECOGNIZED the fact that there were civilians killed in Israel. They usually are all very    about it


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

Well thats an improvement, Lipush.  I haven't seen many of their reports this time round, but they have been severely criticised in the past regarding their coverage of Palestine/Israeli conflicts.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpsS3rC4mpo]Finkelstein: Doubts Gaza crisis will escalate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush is there any word of whether ground troops will be deployed? As of now? 

We know they are mobilizing or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Btw, that was NOT staged footage. 

The man wasn't dead, he was in shock after a strike hit near, then they lifted him up after he relaxed. 

STOP LYING


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush is there any word of whether ground troops will be deployed? As of now?
> 
> We know they are mobilizing or whatever you want to call it.



UNDETERMINED.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Btw, that was NOT staged footage.
> 
> The man wasn't dead, he was in shock after a strike hit near, then they lifted him up after he relaxed.
> 
> STOP LYING



I brought a BBC footage. I didn't say a word. I simply asked for an explanation.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


>



That one was near Haniye's house.

No civilians were hurt in that specific event


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, this one was where two civilians were killed, two brothers under 16


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush is there any word of whether ground troops will be deployed? As of now?
> ...



More pumpkin faces


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



No, I believe that was later, the events of the two brothers happened afterwards. the fire in the place near Naniyeh's house was because a navy vessel blew up a generator or a cable of some sort, causing the blast.

the event of the two brothers was something else.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9Du9IKCJqE]Attack on Gaza from Israel - 2012.11.15 - YouTube[/ame]

Live video of disproportionate force used on Gaza. 

Heavy multiple strikes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> I'll inform you once I'm joking.


Did you fail at math?  Most women do.

So according to "your" math...

10 jewish settler homes destroyed by bulldozers

is 10x worse than

410 Palestinian homes destroyed by bulldozers?​Did I get that right?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Silence now in Gaza and Israel.

hopefully this silence will long as far as it possibly can.

Everyone's sleeeeepy.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I'll inform you once I'm joking.
> ...



Actually, most of the world's women are far better in math studies than man.

And your attitude is hardly impressive.

And I wasn't talking about bulldozers at all. Why are you bringing up things that has nothing to do with the point? If you want, I have no problem discussing it with you on a different time on a different thread. open one if you like;


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hdx8VgwtXw]The death of Ranan[/ame]

Gaza baby's last breaths, disturbing and sad.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qwi0gAoBO8]&#x202b;..[/ame]

Video of catastrophic strikes.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have seen lots of deaths------none are pretty----even those that happen to 80 year old people in a hospital bed.      people who video death and gore for propaganda value are disgusting


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I have seen lots of deaths------none are pretty----even those that happen to 80 year old people in a hospital bed. people who video death and gore for propaganda value are disgusting


 

I have too, Irose, and you are right.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The death of Ranan
> 
> Gaza baby's last breaths, disturbing and sad.



You should have put a warning to that video.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > The death of Ranan
> ...



I said disturbing. People need to see what war does.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I have seen lots of deaths------none are pretty----even those that happen to 80 year old people in a hospital bed.      people who video death and gore for propaganda value are disgusting



I'm not surprised you would say that. It's not for propaganda value. It's as to why did Israel attack a baby. This attack had nothing to do with any militants or any targets. This was an odd attack.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I'm sure people know.

I really didn't need to see that.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I can handle these things. I guess others can't.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen lots of deaths------none are pretty----even those that happen to 80 year old people in a hospital bed.      people who video death and gore for propaganda value are disgusting
> ...



Would you have thought the same in case things were reversed, and *I* would have put pictures of our badly injured bleeding babies for all to watch?

Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No I haven't. Not of recent events. Something's can look like propaganda value. But not this. This could be her father filming what was inevitable. And he needed to remember his baby. The baby couldn't survive.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Your people in general need to show more respect for their dead.

When Israeli children are at a hospital, people cover their faces and block the photographers in case they are there, and don't let media in like it's the best year's show.

Personally i believe it's disrespectful.

May the soul of this infant rest within HaShem's arms. no children deserve this.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Not to sound criticizing, but a father filming his child in this situation and uploads it to the internet? something about that just sounds even more disturbing than the video itself.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Man you sure are such conceited people. Of course the covered the baby. This was right after the strike, they do respect the dead. 

But also understand many more are killed on their side. And unfortunately it's a common thing to be murdered by Israel. 

And Hashem is cursing your people. You lied to him long ago, Moses even admitted his people were scum. 

Your destruction is soon. I'm sick of your sick comments.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I don't think it is.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


 

Couldn't agree more, Lipush.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Actually, most of the world's women are far better in math studies than man.
> 
> And your attitude is hardly impressive.
> 
> And I wasn't talking about bulldozers at all. Why are you bringing up things that has nothing to do with the point? If you want, I have no problem discussing it with you on a different time on a different thread. open one if you like;


Oh, but it is on point.  In post after post, you defend Israeli actions by giving examples of the harm Israeli citizens (and their children) must endure. You infer its 10x worse than what the Palestinian's (and their children) endure.

So I gave you a simple example with a mathmatical componant to make it easy for the reader to understand just how ridiculous your claim was.  And by you not answering my questions regarding Israeli atrocities in Gaza, is prima facia evidence you really don't give a shit about Palestinian's (or their children).  You just say it to put a more human face on a barbaric government that thinks it's disgusting brand of tyranny, is doing God's work.

God didn't choose you people, he got stuck with you people!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

This is why Jews pissed Hitler off. 

They commit a war of aggression and celebrate murder all over the message board. 

And they act with conceited behavior and laugh it off at death. 

God will punish these people.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You need to at LEAST understand the reasoning behind my thinking


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

anjelicat said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > becauseiknow said:
> ...



shutup bitch! You're a criminal zionist scum!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It's not the father. The father turned out to be a BBC reporter.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

IM sick of this crap!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Not to sound criticizing, but a father filming his child in this situation and uploads it to the internet? something about that just sounds even more disturbing than the video itself.


And seeing you have no comments about the ones who actually harmed the child, is the most disturbing of all.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israelis deserve no respect what so ever after I see them cheering on the deaths and laughing it off.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> This is why Jews pissed Hitler off.
> 
> They commit a war of aggression and celebrate murder all over the message board.
> 
> ...



"This is why Jews pissed Hitler off."

Don't go there, BIK. Seriously, you cross a red line without even noticing.

And absolutely NO Israelis celebrate the death of children in Gaza. COUNTLESS time I have expressed my opinion of this. 

Instead of acting civilized, you choose to ones again spit your anti-semitism for all to see.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> You need to at LEAST understand the reasoning behind my thinking


I understand it.  I also understand, you won't reciprocate.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Eh?....


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > This is why Jews pissed Hitler off.
> ...



Civilized what? Your garbage Roudy and GHOOK praising the war and saying they are eating popcorn watching the "show" 

Look at your nature you sick person! 

GOD Bring hell on them.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You need to at LEAST understand the reasoning behind my thinking
> ...



What I see is that you insist I condemn an IDF action which its aim is to protect my people and my family.

I am sorry (come to think of it, I'm NOT) that I simply won't.

I have to APPOLOGIZE for wanting to have a normal life?

Hardly.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> anjelicat said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...


 

Calm down, Bcoz.  I happen to detest shroud waving and using tragedy for propaganda purposes, and I'm afraid the pals have built an entire industry around just that.  It is grossly disrespectful and cynical.  There are Israeli children and babies who have been killed and injured too, and I don't think videos of those poor mites should be plastered all over the internet either. 
The people who upload these things, who link to them and circulate them are using these tragedies to stir up more hatred and strife, that is obvious because they only publicisse the deaths on their own side, as you keep doing and as Sherri keeps doing on behalf of the pals.  Its quite sick to use the dead in this way.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



"My NATURE"???

What the hell are you talking about?????

More I hear you speak, more I get the sense you are not even a Palestinian, but a shaved-head NAZI!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Shutup idiot! Go denounce those sick posters before you say you are a right person. 

Hashem hates your nature!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> What I see is that you insist I condemn an IDF action which its aim is to protect my people and my family.
> 
> I am sorry (come to think of it, I'm NOT) that I simply won't.
> 
> ...


What does bulldozing down an entire Palestinian neighborhood, have to do with protecting your family?

What does shooting at Palestinian fishermen, have to do with protecting your family?

Can you answer that?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



'Hell' is a metaphorical theme suited to express the birth of human nature. It is not a real thing.

Just like the belief that Allah will turn us to pigs and apes, and that the trees and stones will call for you to kill us, IS NOT A REAL THING


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > anjelicat said:
> ...



What do you mean stir more hate? The people in Gaza are being bombed and of course they dislike Israel more and more. 

Anjelica if you were a true person you wouldn't look at every aspect in a IDF POV, you're ignoring all the aggression on Gaza. 

You must not understand what it is to have a random war campaign be launched in a ferocious manner where the electricity is cut and civilians are living in the most fear imaginable.

And Israel fired the first shot here. You need to kill the bias a little bit.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What I see is that you insist I condemn an IDF action which its aim is to protect my people and my family.
> ...



There were in the past fishermens that had explosives and hurt Israelis throught sea. There were TERROR attacks through see.

As for killing Palestinian fishermen, if they are not under any chance, a risk, i don't think they should be harmed.

As for destroying a Palestinian house, it depends on the case. Give an example


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hell is real, Christians and Muslims believe in it. 

You're wrong. We're right. Jews don't have the answers to religion. Realize for once you're not a special species and you aren't right. 

Everything you've said is that you're right and the world is wrong.

Us gentiles are always wrong. 

Man you need to watch your words. Is dangerous, in the future you will make a second Hitler with this kind of despicable shit you're saying.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> And absolutely NO Israelis celebrate the death of children in Gaza. COUNTLESS time I have expressed my opinion of this.


But you make no effort to stop it.

When my country invaded Iraq, I wrote my representatives telling them, _"WTF are you doing?  This isn't what America's about?"_


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You're country is an Occupier! Through state sponsored violence you build illegal settlements and threaten the Palestinians if they attempt to stop the building that they will be killed or arrested by the IDF. You steal land on a daily basis! 

Admit it! Quit being a slaphappy moron!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Were you speaking with me, or with THEM?

When I speak with you I say my opinion, not anyone else's.

So chill.

If you wish for me to go against any other poster, you should take your own advice and tell all those Sunni guys, Sherries and all other Jew haters to sod off.

When I speak with you, I speak with YOU, and not other Jew haters. So when you comment, comment to ME, and don't pretend like I'm other posters you disagree with.

My opinion is my own, and others' is others, sometimes we see eye to eye, sometimes no.

GET IT? Good. Now CHILL.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



People also used to believe the sun revolves around the earth. so?

In the meantime, it is YOUR religion that says to kill all Jews, "till they hide behind the stones and trees", your Nabi clearly said, the words of ALLAH, is that you must not leave ONE JEW BREATHING, or else, Jannat will not come to you.

That is more approaching to Nazism, IMO, than anything else.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

'because'   must I remind you that your sluts  DANCE   when your colleagues slit the throats of infants?       young girls         it is unprecedented       something like  CONTRIBUTION TO MANKIND BY THE UMMAH-------young girls dancing because one of their "brothers"   grabbed a four year old girl by the hair and  shot her brains out   FOR ALLAH.    -------


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You're still acting conceited. People aren't Jew haters for despising Israelis actions. 

The world is sick of it.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



You see it as a Jewish occupation. We see it as releasing land from ARAB occupation.

There are evidence, though, of our old roots in here. Things you cannot ignore.

It's all depends on point of view.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I've said this before, and I told you what it refers to. And yes. Criminal Zionists prove that right everyday. 

They won't stop murdering until someone kills the criminals. 

But now you've started a war on my religion. Here I come with things of your religion.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy shit this girl is conceited as hell, man is she delusional! Ha Ha Ha! Jesus Christ this woman is sick.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2012)

'because'    try to keep in mind------its the young girls of the UMMAH who dance when one of your boys slits that throat of an infant--------we have all seen it------no one sees young girls of any other  "nation"   dancing on the dead bodies of babies     REMEMBER THE SLUTS OF TOULOUSE?      while you are at it ------remember the sluts with the bombs for allah on their whore asses  ----SCREAMING    "ALLAHUAKBAR"  as they murder   children for their PASSIONATE LOVE OF ALLAH AND MUHUMMAD


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> There were in the past fishermens that had explosives and hurt Israelis throught sea. There were TERROR attacks through see.


Even if they have explosives, if they're in their own territorial waters, it's none of Israeli's business.  If they are in Israel's waters, that's a different story. Then Israel has every right to blow them out of the water.



Lipush said:


> As for killing Palestinian fishermen, if they are not under any chance, a risk, i don't think they should be harmed.


They shoot at them for target practice.



Lipush said:


> As for destroying a Palestinian house, it depends on the case. Give an example


A Palestinian home, on Palestinian land, with a Palestinian family, in a Palestinian neighborhood.  That's your case.

No terrorist.  No weapons depot. No tunnel.  No threat.  Just a family in a home.  

Then you people come in and do this...




> _Testimony 9  Rules of Engagement & House Demolitions
> 
> From the onset.the brigade commander and other officers made it very clear to us that any movement must entail gunfire* with or without being shot at*. Alerts were given about a suicide bomber or sniper in the area, but* none of (these) materialized as far as our company was concerned.*
> 
> *Houses were demolished everywhere.* They were fired at with tremendous power. We didnt see a single house that remained intact.*The entire infrastructure, tracks, fields, roads (were) in total ruin.* D-9 bulldozers demolished everything in our designated area. *It looked awful, like in those World War II films where nothing remained. A totally destroyed city*. _


Okay, now your comment...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4xMHVSZLyU]Rabbi Ovadia Yosef: Gentiles exist only to serve Jews - YouTube[/ame]

This is a true stance, attended by many Rabbis in Israel. Particularly the Zionist rabbis.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




Actually the world is sick of Jihadists, like you and your stinky Arab monkeys. If you dont like what Israel is doing, go cry to Ahmed Jabari..

Oh wait, he's dead now, I'm sorry, I forgot HAHAHAHA


Don't cry little man, but what is about to happen to you hamas boyfriends is gonna sting !


allah ahkbar, bitch


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA6vRC1xW_c]Insulting Jesus on Israeli TV -[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=wRClRoKGRdU]Zionists attack Christian tourists visiting the holy land - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Have you seen the kinds of posts your "buddies" post here? Leave Israeli-Palestinian fonflict aside, there are pure Jew hating Nazis on this forum, Sherri rulz them with pride. You know it and we all know it.

Once you're pointed out to say things like "this is why hitler did the holocaust, because you're evil by nature" and says that people in Gaza are killed solely for not being Jews, and bring out the "anti-christ" bullshit that I don't even know where you people bring it from, then it is NOT about critisizing Israel. It is about being purely Antisemite.

you cannot hide behind critisizm ones your being busted of being a pure Jew hater.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=5jG6kJm-50k]How the Jews Treat Christians in Israel - It&#39;s Serious! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

becauseiknow said:


> insulting jesus on israeli tv -



fake.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=fWlrUcb8l4o]Israeli ZIONIST Nazi&#39;s Show how Arrogant & DISGUSTING they Really are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFWkWib5CTs]Rachel Corrie, 23yo American killed by Israli troops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plUUbmnqgp0]Israeli settler shoots dog and beats sheep to death; escapes to nearby settlement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LekgTsZSF34]Israeli Settlers in Hebron (Al Khalil) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

you done?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Israeli lawmaker Michael Ben-Ari rips up, throws out New Testament | JTA - Jewish & Israel News


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I told you don't start war on my religion. You're too arrogant and conceited. I won't be done until midnight.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

Let me know once you're done.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

I bet you can do this all night, you have the energy.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Christ Made A Curse For Israel


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Jews Who Hate Christians « The Ugly Truth


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> *I told you don't start war on my religion. *You're too arrogant and conceited. I won't be done until midnight.



It was YOU who glorified and justified the killing of Jews by Hitler.

It was stupid. Surely you didn't think I will not respond to that ugly saying.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Sniper Kills Bethlehem Church Bell-Ringer


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Christians Discriminated Against by Israel


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

An occasional Palestinian Christian encounter of Israeli intolerance | Maan News Agency

In recent years all Palestinians, regardless of their religious background, have been subject to Israel&#8217;s practices of oppression, including murder. 

Palestinian Christians killed by Israel&#8217;s military and security forces include Samir Salman, 45, the bell ringer of the Church of Nativity, who was shot dead by an Israeli sniper during Israel&#8217;s siege of the church, which effectively placed the entire Christian and Muslim population under house arrest for more than six weeks. 

Christine Saadeh, 10, was murdered when an Israeli military unit opened fire at her family&#8217;s car injuring her dad and sister and killing her. 

Johnny Thalgieh, 17, was killed by the Israeli military near the Manger Square in Bethlehem.

Daniel Abu Hamameh, 23, was murdered by an Israeli unit during Easter of 2006, an act largely seen as Israel&#8217;s gift to his family in that occasion.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Philip Farah: Palestinian Christians Against the Occupation


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Still waiting for you comment...


*BTW, this is why Israel gets rockets!*​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nfEmA4tUNVc]Palestine/Gaza: The Siege - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

NPN Email Alert


Accordingly, Jewish leaders make it clear to Christian seminaries and scholars that they will not tolerate published research into the Talmud&#8217;s real teachings about Christ, Christianity, and Gentiles. Christian academics obey, terrified of being smeared as &#8220;anti-Semites.&#8221;


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Sanhedrin 59a

To communicate anything to a Goy about our religious relations would be equal to the killing of all Jews, for if the Goyim knew what we teach about them, they would kill us openly.


We are the goy slave scum


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^^^

Talmud.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lie to infidels 

Libbre David 37

A Jew should and must make a false oath when the Goyim asks if our books contain anything against them.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Zohar, Toldoth Noah 63b

When the Messiah comes every Jew will have 2800 slaves.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Mas. Shabbath 31b

On the house of the Goy [Goy means unclean, and is the disparaging term for a non-Jew] one looks as on the fold of cattle.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Tosefta, Tractate Erubin VIII

When a Jew has a Gentile in his clutches, another Jew may go to the same Gentile, lend him money and in turn deceive him, so that the Gentile shall be ruined. For the property of a Gentile, according to our law, belongs to no one, and the first Jew that passes has full right to seize it.


Schulchan Aruch, Choszen Hamiszpat 156

If it can be proven that someone has given the money of Israelites to the Goyim, a way must be found after prudent consideration to wipe him off the face of the earth.

Choschen Hamm 388, 15

Happy will be the lost of Israel, whom the Holy One, blessed be He, has chosen from amongst the Goyim, of whom the Scriptures say: "Their work is but vanity, it is an illusion at which we must laugh; they will all perish when God visits them in His wrath." At the moment when the Holy One, blessed be He, will exterminate all the Goyim of the world, Israel alone will subsist, even as it is written: "The Lord alone will appear great on that day!...

Zohar, Vayshlah 177b

That the Jewish nation is the only nation selected by God, while all the remaining ones are contemptible and hateful.

That all property of other nations belongs to the Jewish nation, which consequently is entitled to seize upon it without any scruples. An orthodox Jew is not bound to observe principles of morality towards people of other tribes. He may act contrary to morality, if profitable to himself or to Jews in general.

A Jew may rob a Goy, he may cheat him over a bill, which should not be perceived by him, otherwise the name of God would become dishonoured.

Schulchan Aruch, Choszen Hamiszpat, 348

R. Hanina said: If a heathen smites a Jew, he is worthy of death; for it is written, And he looked this way and that way, and when he saw that there was no man, he slew the Egyptian. [Ex. 2:12] R. Hanina also said: He who smites an Israelite on the jaw, is as though he had thus assaulted the Divine Presence; for it is written, one who smiteth man [i.e. an Israelite] attacketh the Holy One.

Sanhedrin 58b
[In other words, if a non-Jew kills a Jew, the non-Jew can be killed. Punching an Israelite is akin to assaulting God. (But killing a non-Jew is NOT like assaulting God.]

If a goy killed a goy or a Jew he is responsible, but if a Jew killed a goy he is not responsible.

Tosefta, Aboda Zara, VIII, 5


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^^

We are the goy slave scum.

Only God knows what these people hide from us.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Mas. Shabbath 31b
> 
> On the house of the Goy [Goy means unclean, and is the disparaging term for a non-Jew] one looks as on the fold of cattle.



Gotcha there.  I know Hebrew.  "Goy" doesn't mean unclean, it just means nation.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Midrasch Talpioth, p. 225-L

Everything a Jew needs for his church ritual no goy is permitted to manufacture, but only a Jew, because this must be manufactured by human beings and the Jew is not permitted to consider the goyim as human beings.

Schulchan Oruch, Orach Chaim 14, 20, 32, 33, 39

A Jew may do to a non-Jewess what he can do. He may treat her as he treats a piece of meat.

Hadarine, 20, B; Schulchan Aruch, Choszen Hamiszpat 348

A Jew may violate but not marry a non-Jewish girl.

Gad. Shas. 2:2

A boy-goy after nine years and one day old, and a girl after three years and one day old, are considered filthy.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^^

Look at that vile shit.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't want to make them cry, so ill take a little break, and people can read and look up these quotes themselves.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

I think Lipush understood its not the right thing to do.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

Well now we know Bcoz has a library of hateful propaganda right at his fingertips.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm Jew from the waist down, I had the operation~_Hello Dummy!_-Don Rickles


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I think Lipush understood its not the right thing to do.



Yes. obviously critisizing Islam is bad

I should feel lucky. since your're behind a screen, all you can do is bash the Talmud and bring false quotes.

If I were near you, you would  have probably blow me up.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > I think Lipush understood its not the right thing to do.
> ...



No, your arrogance is what made me point out your Talmud. That no one in the clue has a wonder of your culture. 

Goy are considered animals who exist to serve Jews. 

Don't be so conceited next time.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Well now we know Bcoz has a library of hateful propaganda right at his fingertips.



Pointing out the Jewish holy book called the Talmud is hateful propaganda? LOL! 

It's that the culture thinks of people. Nothing is fake, that is the Talmud.

I've seen you do the same thing with Islam. Hypocrite. 

I'm glad I showed that hateful garbage that makes them think they are invincible.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Where have all the Lipbush gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the Lipbush gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the Lipbush gone?
IDF have picked them every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the young girls gone?
Taken out  every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the young men gone?
Gone by soldiers every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to party every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the graveyards gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the graveyards gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the graveyards gone?
Covered with Gazans every one
When will we ever learn?
When will we ever learn?​


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



While "kaffirs" have no right to live in Islam.

Your hypocricy is sky high. Islam is speaded through sword and blood. You can bring thousand of videos, spead thousands of lies, threaten thousand of people, kill many of us. Truth is that Islam is killing, abusing, and harming others. more than any other religion on earth.

You cheering the holocaust comes not as a surprise. It is not surprising at all you feel happy the holocaust happenes, and take it as an amusing subject. Then demand of me to respect Islam

Here I end this discussion.

I opened another thread, for todays events.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Bullshit. People can see the Talmud for themselves. It's about control and deception. 

Yeah sure end it here.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 15, 2012)

good choice.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 15, 2012)

Boo.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Lets get one thing straight, Jews are generally good people with a good culture. Muslims however suck dick and their culture is shit. Muslims fucking stink too. Those retards need to learn how to properly bathe, and for the love of God, how about using a stick of deoderant now and again?

 Muslims are shit-people.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 

Then you should feel right at home what with all your taqiyya and kithman.

"And Allah's Apostle said, 'War is deceit.'"  Bukhari:V4B52N268

Mo. circa 626 ish AD.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Godboy said:


> Lets get one thing straight, Jews are generally good people with a good culture.


Like these jews?







Are they the good ones you  speak of?


What about these jews?



> _*As Israel launches operation Pillar of Defense in Gaza, Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP) calls for an immediate cessation of the air strikes and naval bombardment into Gaza and an end to the ongoing siege of Gaza. *JVP urges Israel not to exploit its asymmetric power to exacerbate the instability in the region. We urge President Obama to  take a stand against these attacks and to use the power of the United States to insist that Israel pursue all diplomatic measures possible for the sake of life, safety and security on all sides. JVP opposes all attacks on civilians, and urges the end of rocket attacks from Gaza into civilian communities in Israel, which only serve to derail efforts for a just resolution to the conflict.
> 
> This operation is named in reference to a  biblical passage in which a pillar of cloud protects the Israelites as they wandered in the desert after leaving bondage in Egypt.
> 
> ...


Or are these the good jews you're talking about?



> _Testimony 37  House Demolitions & Vandalism
> 
> Houses were entered with live gunfire, grenades, and other destructive force. Extensive damage was done. Soldiers inside did much more. *They had no regard for even the simplest most basic sanitary stuff like going to the toilet, basic hygiene. I mean you could see they had defecated anywhere and left the stuff lying around.* No one cared. _


That last bunch was pretty good, weren't they?



Godboy said:


> Muslims however suck dick and their culture is shit. Muslims fucking stink too. Those retards need to learn how to properly bathe, and for the love of God, how about using a stick of deoderant now and again?
> 
> Muslims are shit-people.


One thing is for sure, there are good jews, but you're not one of them!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Still waiting for that response...


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get one thing straight, Jews are generally good people with a good culture.
> ...


 

Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with them.  Should there be?  
All credit to them and the fact that they live where they are free to voice their opinions too


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Here's one.



> _*In the 11 years since the year 2000, Israeli forces have killed 1,471 children in the West Bank and Gaza Strip*, the bulk of whom were aged between 13 and 17 years. The children of Gaza have been and continue to be at greatest risk, with almost a thousand murdered in the last 12 years. *Most are shot randomly and indiscriminately, or killed as a result of Israeli air and ground attacks*._


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with them.  Should there be?
> All credit to them and the fact that they live where they are free to voice their opinions too


You don't see anything wrong with trashing a Palestinian home just for the hell of it and shitting on their floors before you leave?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get one thing straight, Jews are generally good people with a good culture.
> ...



Im not a Jew, im an atheist. Even an atheist like myself is able to recognize the difference between a good religion and a shit religion like Islam.


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with them. Should there be?
> ...


 

Eh?  You showed a pic of Jewish people saying they will never bomb Iran and so on - ie Israeli's/Jews (as you referred to them) voicing opinions that some might think are not in Israels best interest or are not mainstream.  So how do you turn that into me not seeing anything wrong with the garbage you then go on to spout about homes being 'trashed'???


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> Eh?  You showed a pic of Jewish people saying they will never bomb Iran and so on - ie Israeli's/Jews (as you referred to them) voicing opinions that some might think are not in Israels best interest or are not mainstream.  So how do you turn that into me not seeing anything wrong with the garbage you then go on to spout about homes being 'trashed'???


I showed 3 examples of jewish people.  The first 2, I completely support.  They are definately not just good jews, but good people. The kind every society should have.

The ones in my 3 example, are the kind of people I'd beat the holy shit out of in bar.  The kind of guys who get off being assholes.  I know, because I'm an asshole to. However, I realize that is a character flaw of mine, for which I have to constantly be aware of.  But when I see people who don't care (like those in my 3rd example), who think they live by a different set of rules than others, I just go ballistic!

I don't like premadonna's; I don't like hypocrites.  And I certainly don't like those jews in that last example.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2012)

Godboy said:


> Im not a Jew, im an atheist. Even an atheist like myself is able to recognize the difference between a good religion and a shit religion like Islam.


You have a right to your opinion and thanks for the correction.


----------



## eots (Nov 15, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Ahmed Gahabri and his son both Targeted in Israeli airstrike, Gantz calls "Operation Greycloud", All events in south Are canceled, Ben Gurion and schools evacuated.
> 
> Operation Greycloud starts NOW.



*Israel launches Operation - Shooting fish in a Aquarium with Jets* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6wjewGcKC0&feature=g-high-u]Israel launches Operation - Shooting fish in a Aquarium with Jets, Drones, Tanks ,Helicopters & WMDs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AnjelicaT (Nov 15, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > Eh?  You showed a pic of Jewish people saying they will never bomb Iran and so on - ie Israeli's/Jews (as you referred to them) voicing opinions that some might think are not in Israels best interest or are not mainstream.  So how do you turn that into me not seeing anything wrong with the garbage you then go on to spout about homes being 'trashed'???
> ...




Ah, sorry , I didn't read to the end.


----------



## kvetch (Nov 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


so what about god and the holocaust, hunter ji??

heard the true story about the beth din rabbis in auschwitz putting god on trial and finding him guilty as charged with abandoning his people?

after the verdict was issued, the chief beth din rabbi (he was that in real life; they all were) then siad

"we meet tomorrow for prayers as usual"...............to which god I wonder??

a jewish joke

When the rabbi got to the next life he angrily asked God why he allowed such terrible suffering in his world

God sighed

"Do you know, I wanted to ask you all exactly the same question. Why do you earth folks never listen to me and create all this suffering?"

And how you make me suffer .....................said the Lord!!!!


----------



## kvetch (Nov 16, 2012)

Godboy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Godboy:

atheism can also be an intolerant religion
e.g. richard dawkins..........taliban standard anti-religion religion arrogant dogmatic asshole

all oranised religions are equally shit or non shit because they are run by shitty or non shitty humans
islam is no different to any of the others, imho

what you call a good religion just means cool loving people have been associated with it in your experience

maybe buddhism, which has no God in its theology at all
has a claim better than others to have been peaceful
but right now their "buddhist" priests are leading mass murder in burma against rohinga muslims
same in sri lanka against Tamil Hindus until recently

i'm a hin-Jew by the way....a jew with hindu inclinations

I liked your post a lot, sir...you live up to your id here!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > I think Lipush understood its not the right thing to do.
> ...



Lipush,

No, you would blow him up!

Noone blows up people the way Israelis do!

Blowing up people well, is that what makes you a "Proud  Zionist Jewess"?

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Look at that vile shit.



I was wrong about you, Princess. You are indeed an anti-Semitic twit. Sieg Heil!


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



if you kill a muslim .. if you declare a war on muslims ... they will say ..Allahu Ekberr .. thats means God is The biggest , as we done in history ..  ...  Muslims have made wars because they were attacked... their mothers , sisters was killing ...nothing more ..  so if you kill my sister i will say Allahu Ekber and i will kick your ass .. thats it... but if there is a equality , justice ... an ' ideal muslim' never hurt even a fly .. but if there is a injustice of course they will defend themself and they will make jihad..  but if you look whole islam .. islams orders to live with chirstians with non muslims ... islam order tolerance ..

You cannot evaluate whole islam by showing  a ' sentence ' .. if you wanna evaluate islam you need to read whole islam not just a word or sentence... when you read just a word in a writing  it can be misunderstood .. 
iam talking here Pure Islam of course there are worst muslim as there are worst Jews , and Christians
but i have no hate to Jews ... becoz there is good jews sometimes i rather a non muslim than a muslim ..  

i hope good Jews will  condemn and stop bad ones

when Hitlers kills Jews  i would be with Jews ... my religion forbids racism  which is the worst thing in the world i think


fell the difference



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ5-91kUu98]Israelis Celebrate "Death to the Arabs" After the Attack on Aid Flotilla to Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2012)

There has never been a muslim country in which non- muslims were accorded equal rights-----to suggest muslims seek "justice"  -----is ----simply a sick joke.     An example of the utter depravity of islam-------the  TESTIMONY of the NON MUSLIM victim of a crime perpetrated by a muslim----cannot be used  against the testimony of the criminal himself        UTTER FILTH AND DEPRAVITY      The only way a country with a muslim majority can attain any level of decency,  is by discarding the stink of shariah altogether-----but that never happens-----the filth always comes creeping back----like mold.   Depraved people LONG FOR IT-------unfortunately we are seeing just such a phenomenon in Turkey----and in several other developing cess pits


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

you mean like Iran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY2eRvNPL7U]U.S. Overthrow of the Mossadeq Government of Iran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Finkelstein: Doubts Gaza crisis will escalate - YouTube



is not this guy a Jew his family killed in Auswitz ,, why this guy is objective , he should have enjoy killing Arabs ..


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> There has never been a muslim country in which non- muslims were accorded equal rights-----to suggest muslims seek "justice"  -----is ----simply a sick joke.     An example of the utter depravity of islam-------the  TESTIMONY of the NON MUSLIM victim of a crime perpetrated by a muslim----cannot be used  against the testimony of the criminal himself        UTTER FILTH AND DEPRAVITY      The only way a country with a muslim majority can attain any level of decency,  is by discarding the stink of shariah altogether-----but that never happens-----the filth always comes creeping back----like mold.   Depraved people LONG FOR IT-------unfortunately we are seeing just such a phenomenon in Turkey----and in several other developing cess pits



hmm so Islam is shit .. you need to remove all of them ok i understand now..

and what about Chirstians they are bad too .. they killed Jews ..

hmm okay when 1.5 billion Muslim removed and when you have much power then Chirstians you planing to kill them .. so you will be richest in the World..  perfect plan

and you are always talking islam is shit muslims is shit.. in every topic with no relation .. for example we are talking now about a massacre hapening now .. you stick just a crap .. what is the aim for that ? Could it be  to cover massacres with making people hatred ? ..

last request please dont kill me , i am muslim too , and there is lots of American Muslim , Europian Muslims , for example will you kill Therry Henry ? no please dont he is a good guy .. 

and how will to stop that so muck people becoming Muslim just by searching Islam .. wwhat are you gonna do with themm... ?

nevermind ..these shits .. prabably you will talk about Armenian Genocide here , but please dont ... becoz we never could be able to talk the real topic.. 
*i admit i am shit islam shit muslims shit ..  as long as you just talk about the massacre happening now ..*
even these deaths were dogs .. i would be sad.. i would be say the same things.. though for some racist people these people not even equal to an animal..


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




   You make an interesting statement   sherri----- the so-called  "CHRISTIAN"
are accusing a jew of "BLOWING PEOPLE UP"     ---How many people
would you estimate   JEWS   have  "blown up"-----an interesting
factoid is in matters of PHYSICS and MATH----there are two standout
nations    HINDUS AND JEWS   -----but hindus and jews COMBINED  do 
not come close to the number of innocents murdered by the scum who
tout YOUR VERSION OF JESUS.     Historically---your co-religionists
have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS-----and interestingly
enough----the depraved in your group have routinely invented libels
against jews just as you do.        when there were no jews around----
the depraved in you group killed millions ---in Africa and north and south 
america -----all in the name of YOUR version of that innocent jew you 
named  "jesus" --------and then the pre HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE---the 
foundation of the first second and third  REICHS -----killed him

no wonder you are such a mess


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



History is full of war .. you could not make anyhing without war in history ... 

the point is you are repeating the history shits , in this century , in this democracy , human rights century ... that is the worst


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2012)

for insight into the position of  christians in islamic turkey----SEE  ROBERT SPENCER--------his background is   TURKISH CATHOLIC


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> for insight into the position of  christians in islamic turkey----SEE  ROBERT SPENCER--------his background is   TURKISH CATHOLIC



fck turkey now....fck history now ... talk about the babies dying now ..! 

what crime did this baby .. ! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4924116.124229.136633479680298&type=3&theater


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2012)

yes----babies are dying world wide------the good news is that the bombs  held by islamic terrorist pigs in New Dehli were discovered before the shitty meccaist pigs could do ANOTHER MURDER FEST ON DIWALI-------as they did in that city a couple of years ago with the same type pf  POISON NAIL BOMBS  that   the jihadist pigs of gaza so like.     Children are still dying of starvation in Somalia----where it is dangerous to just try to deliver food ----because of the filth of islamic terrorism-------there were suggestions that MUSLIM COUNTRIES do the deliveries to avoid the murder of the relief workers -----but the oil rich Shaykhs in  las vegas and sherri just LAUGHED


----------



## ima (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to live in an apartment that had cockroaches, so I killed one once. So why did more of them keep coming back? I thought killing that one would make them all leave.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

FckingAmazing said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for insight into the position of  christians in islamic turkey----SEE  ROBERT SPENCER--------his background is   TURKISH CATHOLIC
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZhDci6nwgU]WookieFoot: This Life is not a test.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn;
Noone blows up people the way Israelis do!

Blowing up people well said:
			
		

> Licking the asses of  mujahadin who slit the throats of jewish infants
> while screaming       ALLAHHUKHARAH AND ISAHUKHARAH   is the act
> which  sherri cites in her self description     PROUD CHRISTIAN  and
> SUNDAY SCHOOL TEACHER        its on her  CV  ------magda was
> impressed


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn;
> Noone blows up people the way Israelis do!
> 
> Blowing up people well said:
> ...


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> yes----babies are dying world wide------the good news is that the bombs  held by islamic terrorist pigs in New Dehli were discovered before the shitty meccaist pigs could do ANOTHER MURDER FEST ON DIWALI-------as they did in that city a couple of years ago with the same type pf  POISON NAIL BOMBS  that   the jihadist pigs of gaza so like.     Children are still dying of starvation in Somalia----where it is dangerous to just try to deliver food ----because of the filth of islamic terrorism-------there were suggestions that MUSLIM COUNTRIES do the deliveries to avoid the murder of the relief workers -----but the oil rich Shaykhs in  las vegas and sherri just LAUGHED



did you tried ever to be stop war .. stop killing ? if you stop and they bomb you ... then we would be with you all people here .. 

but we are sick of your lies to cover your massacres , 

answer me what is the solution in your mind ? 

lets give all the authority to solve the problem  internationals laws internationals human righs internationals objective people ... and stop the war ??

or you committed to kill all of them ?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2012)

FckingAmazing said:


> AnjelicaT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Woo. The Kool-Aid you've been drinking is not Halal.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2012)

AnjelicaT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



A very sick and monumentally ignorant puppy.


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> > AnjelicaT said:
> ...



if you have nothing to say for the topic shut up you arrogant crap .


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2012)

FckingAmazing said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > FckingAmazing said:
> ...



As English is not your first language I will translate that Kool-Aid reference:
It means your opinion of your "always peaceful and just" Muslim brethren is bull shit or as you might better understand, camel crap.


----------



## FckingAmazing (Nov 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



its your thought .. you should just respect other people. 


helping hands have broken without respect ..


----------



## rosends (Nov 16, 2012)

Side note -- I noticed a few pages back that a poster was posting claims about the Talmud. I know the websites that list those "quotes" and i have researched many of them. I also have a reasonable grasp of the Jewish religion and the talmud. If anyone has any reasonable questions, please feel free to ask (I would assume either via PM or on the Religion board). I have no interest in responding to a litany of cut and pasted attacks -- there are entire websites that go through those claims one by one, pointing out the context, the proper translation, and in many cases, the fact that the said quote, or even the book it is said to be in, doesn't exist.

If you are sincerely interested, let me know. If your goal is simply to spam and flame then I'll feel free to ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 16, 2012)

FckingAmazing said:


> did you tried ever to be stop war .. stop killing ?



One thing is sure, no Muslim ever did. Muslims live for war and murder.



> if you stop and they bomb you ... then we would be with you all people here ..



Why don't you give it a try? Go a month without trying to murder Jews and Christians, just to try something different.



> but we are sick of your lies to cover your massacres ,
> 
> answer me what is the solution in your mind ?



Just stop following Muhammad and Allah - lose your blood lust. You don't really need to murder every non-Muslim, even though the pervert Muhammad told you that murder makes Allah rejoice.



> lets give all the authority to solve the problem  internationals laws internationals human righs internationals objective people ... and stop the war ??
> 
> or you committed to kill all of them ?



Tell you what, you Muzzie Beasts stop murdering people, give up your nuclear program in Iran, and we won't drop a nuke on Mecca, okay?

Otherwise, we fry the fucking idol and Allah along with it.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6U2ZQ0EhN4]IDF Pinpoint Strike on Ahmed Jabari, Head of Hamas Military Wing - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> One thing is sure, no Muslim ever did.


Bullshit.  They stopped for 4 months in 2008 and Israel broke the ceasefire.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2012)

Lipbush,

*I called you out,*

*I called your bluff,*

*Now you're face-up on the table!*


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 16, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _Bullshit.  They stopped for 4 months in 2008 and Israel broke the ceasefire._


Did they run out of ammo?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> Did they run out of ammo?


Fuck you, asshole!

It does prove that people like you (and *MBH*) don't deserve a country. 

What you do deserve, is a dirt nap!


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, so you dress your avvie in the Stars 'n' Stripes to puke at other Americans that we don't deserve our country AND that we deserve to die.

And that makes you patriotic, worth reading, or even a minimally-decent individual HOW?


Oh, and hadn't you better change your sig line since it's very obvious you do not believe it?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 16, 2012)

rosends said:


> Side note -- I noticed a few pages back that a poster was posting claims about the Talmud. I know the websites that list those "quotes" and i have researched many of them. I also have a reasonable grasp of the Jewish religion and the talmud. If anyone has any reasonable questions, please feel free to ask (I would assume either via PM or on the Religion board). I have no interest in responding to a litany of cut and pasted attacks -- there are entire websites that go through those claims one by one, pointing out the context, the proper translation, and in many cases, the fact that the said quote, or even the book it is said to be in, doesn't exist.
> 
> If you are sincerely interested, let me know. If your goal is simply to spam and flame then I'll feel free to ignore.



You snob that is your religion and Talmud. 

Don't lie to people about it, in Israel all these copies are available but only in Hebrew so the gentiles won't understand it. 

Everything of it is true.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > Side note -- I noticed a few pages back that a poster was posting claims about the Talmud. I know the websites that list those "quotes" and i have researched many of them. I also have a reasonable grasp of the Jewish religion and the talmud. If anyone has any reasonable questions, please feel free to ask (I would assume either via PM or on the Religion board). I have no interest in responding to a litany of cut and pasted attacks -- there are entire websites that go through those claims one by one, pointing out the context, the proper translation, and in many cases, the fact that the said quote, or even the book it is said to be in, doesn't exist.
> ...


Why, Baghdad Bob, so many of us know that all those fake Talmud quotes on the hate sites are salivated over by people who think like you.  Meanwhile, there are many Arabs in Israel who know how to speak and read Hebrew so if they were actually interested they could read the Talmud for themselves.  However, maybe the Talmud isn't even in Hebrew in Israel but is in Aramaic which Talmud scholars can read.  You make so much stuff up so you actually have very little creditibility.  Now since you read Arabic, why not tell us what the Koran says in Arabic about Christians and Jews.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > Side note -- I noticed a few pages back that a poster was posting claims about the Talmud. I know the websites that list those "quotes" and i have researched many of them. I also have a reasonable grasp of the Jewish religion and the talmud. If anyone has any reasonable questions, please feel free to ask (I would assume either via PM or on the Religion board). I have no interest in responding to a litany of cut and pasted attacks -- there are entire websites that go through those claims one by one, pointing out the context, the proper translation, and in many cases, the fact that the said quote, or even the book it is said to be in, doesn't exist.
> ...



No, Jews are not religious snobs.  As I told you before, it is the Talmud which holds the words of our sages that "The righteous of ALL nations will have a share in the World to Come".

There is nothing hindering you or anyone else from learning Hebrew, BIK - I think Rosends would teach you if you just asked.   The real problem is learning Torah and Jewish practices and beliefs so that one is able to understand what the discussions in the Talmud are about.  

In terms of any non-religious sort of topic, the sages of the Talmud would be like the Nobel prize winners in a field, with the top tier of Talmud students being like 'post-doctorate' level......  Me, I'm way down there with the mere high-school graduates : ))  No, put me as having a GED, because I got so much of my knowledge through experience rather than instruction.

There is great difficulty in making exact translations from languages as far apart as Hebrew and English, as well.  

And of course you've already seen, BIK, what people who wish ill to Islam can do with a few passages in the Qu'Ran....  so what makes you *assume* the evil seen in these 'Talmud translations' is really there?  

 Do you desire I should assume the most evil representation of Qu'Ranic verse is most accurate?   Would you think I was being fair if I insisted on using sites where the presumption was that Islam is evil????


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> rosends said:
> 
> 
> > Side note -- I noticed a few pages back that a poster was posting claims about the Talmud. I know the websites that list those "quotes" and i have researched many of them. I also have a reasonable grasp of the Jewish religion and the talmud. If anyone has any reasonable questions, please feel free to ask (I would assume either via PM or on the Religion board). I have no interest in responding to a litany of cut and pasted attacks -- there are entire websites that go through those claims one by one, pointing out the context, the proper translation, and in many cases, the fact that the said quote, or even the book it is said to be in, doesn't exist.
> ...



This kid is so ignorant why even brother to respond to his stupidity, he's been brainwashed by the same people who encouraged mothers to send their children out to blow themselves up.  Someone better keep an eye on this guy, he sounds like a possible terrorist sleeper cell


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the heated responses I get when I put out REAL Talmud quotes. REAL content of the Talmud. It's all real. 

And we have them try to deny it like hypocrites. 

It is their religion and it is all REAL. 

No Jew will deny the Talmud isn't about that. IT IS


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

You can cherry pick all you want. 

But those do exist. You attack Islam and Christianity's content like no other. And claim you are peaceful people with best intent. 

But when I point out the Talmud. You cry and whine and panic. 

That's good. I want to make you work hard and panic.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> You can cherry pick all you want.
> 
> But those do exist. You attack Islam and Christianity's content like no other. And claim you are peaceful people with best intent.
> 
> ...




I have been to hundreds of synagogues----scores of churches ----
and a few mosques      In the synagogues in which I have, in 
the course of my life spent thousands of hours----I never heard
the word  christian, jesus, new testament or a quotation therefrom
or muslim, muhummad, koran or a quotation therefrom.      

in a few churches I heard an occassional slightly negative allusion
to jews in that they should be "saved"  or whatever the fck goes
on in the minds of missionizers-------(of course at that point the 
standard snicker is  "saved from what?")    but in the MOSQUE
I heard all about the  bible    "WRITTEN BY PERVERSE LIARS" 
   "ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM'     shit shit shit

     'because'   never quote from a book you never read-------
you always make a donkey's ass of yourself


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > _Bullshit.  They stopped for 4 months in 2008 and Israel broke the ceasefire._
> ...




No---they engaged in forms of terrorism other than launching baby 
brain smashing nail bombs-----except for a few
----and HAMA ---regarding the few said    "WE DIDn't do it"


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I love the heated responses I get when I put out REAL Talmud quotes. REAL content of the Talmud. It's all real.
> 
> And we have them try to deny it like hypocrites.
> 
> ...



I just did, all those quotes are totally opposite of Jewish beliefs. Get lost loon.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

'because"    never quote a book you never read        you make a fool of yourself


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^^^

That's crap. That is the Talmud. 

Folks, don't believe in anything they say.

They will always deny anything that makes them look bad. 

It is their book, look for yourself and buy one, the Talmud says exactly that in Hebrew. 

And the verse where they say "don't let the gentiles know what we say about them" is true.

And they're doing that exactly know.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> _That's crap. That is the Talmud. Folks, don't believe in anything they say. They will always deny anything that makes them look bad._


The return of the killer tomatoes.


BecauseIKnow said:


> _It is their book, look for yourself and buy one, the Talmud says exactly that in Hebrew._


Even I know that talmud had been written in aramaic, of course.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^^

Hebrew and Aramaic.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> _Hebrew and Aramaic._


Now we're learning, aren't we?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 17, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > _Hebrew and Aramaic._
> ...



It seems you must beat facts into him with a baseball bat and he will "forget" them by tomorrow anyway.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> That's crap. That is the Talmud.
> 
> ...




Ok   because----you might be right-----there probably are lines in the talmud regarding
secrecy------jews were under siege during much of the time the talmud was written
and----IN CONTEXT  there are parts of the books that discuss survival thru those times

      why not post up the actual lines-----instead of pulling a phrase here and there.
         For this very reason I do not quote the koran----but I do mention ISLAMIC
         SCHOLARS INTERPRETATION  as per the filth of shariah  ---<<<its the only
         way to be fair


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

There we go. Irosie was honest about it.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> There we go. Irosie was honest about it.




I will help you more---'because'----there was a time-----after the sack of jerusalem----that jews  REMAINED in Israel/judea ------but in HIDING------They maintained lots of secrecy and were very careful not to discuss themselves or thoughts to ----"others"    because they wold have been attacked if the "others" found out where they were or had any excuse to attack them.       As you know----my hubby's community lived in a shariah shit hole------they WOULD NEVER discuss theology or issues with a muslim      ---lots of them will not even say the word  "koran"   -----because anything at all could set off a LIBELOUS RUMOR----and lead to a massacre

    about  300 AD   the "others"  became the christians of the 'holy roman empire"       now try to focus-------that led to tne INQUISITION------guess who  got killed in the inquistion for OPENING OF THE MOUTH as an excuse         not just jews


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

So Anjelica, SAYIT, MHunter, Jroc all just lied about it. Ha Ha Ha! I have them pegged.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 17, 2012)

None of us lied.  If you have such a NEED to slander everyone who doesn't spit on the Talmud as a 'liar', then you have a serious problem.  It's called 'bigotry'.

It's easier to engage in bigotry than to think about things, I know.  There are people who go around saying Islam is shit - and they are no more correct than to say Judaism or Jainism is shit.  I do not believe or talk that way - and if the world were as fair as we all wish,  nobody would be spouting that BS at me.

I learned a long time ago that I won't get everything I 'deserve', and not to look for it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 17, 2012)

You all did lie. You all claimed they were false quotes, and propaganda. 

Marg, the people can go back and see who lied. I posted real quotes. And irosie kudos to her did acknowledge it is the Talmud. 

And remember this is in response for all the patience I've had with your friends trying to piss on my religion. 

This is only the beginning.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...



I don't know why you played into his bullshit....Jewish teachings today don't teach any of that stuff. So now you legitimize this idiot. You play on their terms and you lose


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> So Anjelica, SAYIT, MHunter, Jroc all just lied about it. Ha Ha Ha! I have them pegged.


A little pipsqueak like you has posters pegged???  Why do you think you are called Baghdad Bob Jr.?  I think by now many of the readers realize that you pull things out of thin out just like the original Baghdad Bob did.  By the way, we are still waiting to hear what the Koran says about Jews and Christians, Mr. Talmud Expert.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> You all did lie. You all claimed they were false quotes, and propaganda.
> 
> Marg, the people can go back and see who lied. I posted real quotes. And irosie kudos to her did acknowledge it is the Talmud.
> 
> ...


IRosie only told you one thing that was true because of people like you trying to kill her people and they had to hide certain things.  We have seen all the fake quotes about the Talmud brought up time and time again from the hate sites as if the Muslims and the NeoNazis were Talmudic scholars.  Now tell us about what the Koran and the other Islamic holy writings say about the Christians and the Jews.  Such a devout Muslim as you are should have this information right at your fingertips so why are you holding back?


----------



## rosends (Nov 17, 2012)

well, the offer is still open. Some of the quotes are real but lack context, some are mistranslations or misinterpretations of the Hebrew/Aramaic, and some are outright fabrications (either the quote or the book it supposedly comes from).

It is very easy to say "they are all true" because some website lists them. it is very difficult to rise above the preconceived and convenient notion and try to learn something outside your comfort zone.

I also find that those who insist that only the worst possible understanding is valid don't want to hear any others and claim that anyone who tries to explain it covering up that "truth."

maybe it is worth it to move to korea
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2XBB9rL-Zw]AMAZING :Sam Young Korean Ambassador : Talmud will be teach in Korean&#39;s schools !!!.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > You all did lie. You all claimed they were false quotes, and propaganda.
> ...




I did not say that the quote was bona fide----I SAID that there is stuff in the  talmud regarding the issue of  NOT REVEALING  some things during times of siege     That was especially true during the time of CONSTANTINE---- and sons    I do not know if the specific quotation  'because' supplied is bona fide----considering his sources----it probably is not


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


No doubt his sources of the Talmud are from the Islamofascist/NeoNazis hate sites.  How many times have we seen Muslims and their fellow travelers pull up the fake Talmud quotes from hate sites, and Baghdad Bob is no different.  Meanwhile, you see how he is avoiding telling us what the Koran and the other Muslim holy writing say about Christians and Jews?  After all, he should have no problem since Islam is supposed to be a "religion of tolerance" and Muslims would never think of harassing and/or murdering others because of their religious beliefs or destroying the houses of worship of others..


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





   I still insist----quoting the worthless koran is worthless-----it is the interpretation 
of that  crap by ISLAMIC SCHOLARS  that is important ------as in   "lets teach our children 
to chant  'death to the jews'   by the time they are two years old"      and    "lets fully
support the practice of murdering kaffirin children via our bomb on ass sluts"    Then there is
shariah law which legalizes the killing and raping and enslavement of kaffirin.    To know islam-----and its  "spirituality"   take a look at shariah law.    I am not referring to that cut off hands for theft filth------if they want to amputate each other ---fine with me.    I am referring to what they LEGALLY get to do with  KAFFIRIN    (for sherri----the term GOY which is usually translated as "gentile"    actually means  NATION and in context refers to a person of ---another NATION.     The word Kaffir-----starts out as an insult.   It means a person who OBFUSCATES and LIES and CONCEALS  'the truth'     Is that not interesting?     ie anyone who does not lick the ass of al nabi is a LIAR, CONCEALER and DENIER.   The kaffir has virtually no rights in islamic law-----Hi FELLOW KAFFIRAH.......


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 18, 2012)

The house right behind my house in Gaza was bombed and the whole family was killed, 4 children in them. 

Now my Uncle and family are fearing for their lives, can you explain this Lipush?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9orT6uwiaE]Media building hit by Israeli fire in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^^

Clearly hitting a media building on purpose.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 19, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The house right behind my house in Gaza was bombed and the whole family was killed, 4 children in them.



All because you were firing rockets from your house? Using those children as human shields for your terrorism?



> Now my Uncle and family are fearing for their lives, can you explain this Lipush?



They might want to consider giving up trying to murder Jews for Allah....


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 19, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> This is why Jews pissed Hitler off.
> 
> They commit a war of aggression and celebrate murder all over the message board.
> 
> ...



BIK, why do you post such blatant lies about me?  You surely know they are lies!  I can only think that it's your grief and worry posting, and ask GOD to forgive you such a lapse.  

To say that ALL Jews are doing something or thinking something, can only be a lie:  I understand that when passions rise - any passionate feeling! - our logic evaporates.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 19, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Clearly hitting a media building on purpose.



Clearly failing to understand that the GC *permits* this when the roof is used to launch rockets.

NOT a 'war crime' - absolutely not.  Not even if 100 civilians died as a result.  War SUCKS.


----------



## ima (Nov 20, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The house right behind my house in Gaza was bombed and the whole family was killed, 4 children in them.
> 
> Now my Uncle and family are fearing for their lives, can you explain this Lipush?



It's wartime, plain and simple.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 21, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



The roof wasn't used to launch rockets. Holy, my Lord, these people lie so much why did you create them....

They hit an office building on one of the floors.


----------



## ERGO (Nov 21, 2012)

*The Psychopathic Jewzi Mad-Dog Murdering Butchers of Gaza*

When will Israel decide enough's enough? When will enough dead Palestinian men, women, children, infants, and elderly satisfy Netanyahu's blood lust? He'll have to explain.
Death and injury totals keep rising. Perhaps hundreds already perished. Those injured approach 1,000. Many are in serious condition. Some won't survive. Others are maimed for life.
Israel's aggression reflects ruthless state terror. It bears repeating. Civilians are deliberately targeted.* It's long standing Israeli policy*. They're treated like combatants. So are women and children.
Rogue governments operate this way. They're contemptuous of humanity. They perpetuate human suffering. They mock fundamental rights they should respect. They kill with impunity. They don't give a damn who lives or dies.

Excerpts from: Israeli Terror Attacks - Day 7

*Israel home of war criminals who should be brought to the Hague to stand trial for their WAR CRIMES!  YOU MURDERING DEMONIC MAD-DOG LOW LIFE SCUM!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FmFSWMBWb7Q]Israel...Butchers Of Gaza - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISqa0FVGGd0&feature=youtu.be]Rense & Texe Marrs - Israeli Massacre In Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2012)

ERGO said:


> *The Psychopathic Jewzi Mad-Dog Murdering Butchers of Gaza*
> 
> When will Israel decide enough's enough? When will enough dead Palestinian men, women, children, infants, and elderly satisfy Netanyahu's blood lust? He'll have to explain.
> Death and injury totals keep rising. Perhaps hundreds already perished. Those injured approach 1,000. Many are in serious condition. Some won't survive. Others are maimed for life.
> ...


Stop-The-Rockets=No-Return-Fire  Get it now?


----------



## ERGO (Nov 21, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > *The Psychopathic Jewzi Mad-Dog Murdering Butchers of Gaza*
> ...




Stop stealing THEIR land, stop the occupation of their land ,stop bulldozing their homes, stop destroying their olive groves, stop the humiliating check points, stop treating the Palestinians like sub-humans.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOaxAckFCuQ]Miko Peled Seattle. Oct. 1, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAN5GjJKAac]Peace Propaganda And The Promised Land: U.S. Media & the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict (2004) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 21, 2012)

YAWN.   More conspiranutter/Nazi BS filth.  

Does ANYONE take Rense or Texe Marrs *seriously* ????????


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...


Tut, tut, tut.....Rockets First, then we'll talk about it. Final offer.


----------



## ERGO (Nov 21, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> YAWN.   More conspiranutter/Nazi BS filth.
> 
> Does ANYONE take Rense or Texe Marrs *seriously* ????????



...another brainwashed JEWZI hasbarat response/JEWZI SCUM!


----------



## ERGO (Nov 21, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You JEWZIS never negotiate in good faith. You can't be trusted...you're crooked as a barrel of snakes. The first mistake anybody can make when dealing with JEWZIS... is trusting them.


----------



## ERGO (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 21, 2012)

ERGO said:


> _Stop stealing THEIR land, stop the occupation of their land ,stop bulldozing their homes, stop destroying their olive groves, stop the humiliating check points, stop treating the Palestinians like sub-humans._


Get a life and a job.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...


Who are you calling a Jew, you pipsqueak anti-Semite?  Many people here in America are backing Israel and are not Jewish.  You sound like a regular reader of the Stormfront site.  Is a picture of Hitler hanging on your wall?  Picture or not, it is obvious that you are a Dhimwit.  Look up the definition of Dhimwit.  It was coined with people like you in mind.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> YAWN.   More conspiranutter/Nazi BS filth.
> 
> Does ANYONE take Rense or Texe Marrs *seriously* ????????


Yes, Marg, it looks like these idiotic NeoNazis are having their Bund meeting on this message board.   Then they will run over to one of hate sites' message boards and brag about what they have posted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2012)

ERGO said:


> You JEWZIS never negotiate in good faith. You can't be trusted...you're crooked as a barrel of snakes. The first mistake anybody can make when dealing with JEWZIS... is trusting them.



Poor little Muzzie Beast, you only have 99.9% of the land mass - the JOOOZ are selfish for keeping the other .01% - You WANT the rest - you WANT.. and you'll murder, you love to murder - Allah cums when you murder a Joooo..


----------

